# Elite: Dangerous



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

*David Braben looks to Kickstarter to update Elite*



> David Braben, one of the creators of the original, is seeking £1.25m ($2m) via Kickstarter to fund the updated version.
> The updated version will involve the same mix of interstellar travel, trading, piracy and spaceships as the original 8-bit game.
> Those who pledge cash to the project will also get a chance to shape the development of the updated version.
> "Elite is a game that I've wanted to come back to for a very, very long time," Mr Braben told the BBC. "It's the sort of game that I would very much like to play today."



You know what? I'm almost tempted. I *loved* Elite.

More + video: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20165344


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2012)

So a bit like Eve then?


----------



## golightly (Nov 6, 2012)

I certainly feel nostalgic about Elite, but there are so many games that have been inspired by Elite and do a very good job of creating a free roaming space game.  The X series is an example.  Still, I'll be interested to see what they come up with.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2012)

Um.

Fucking yes.  Probably my favourite game ever.  Not sure how he will update it but I'm in.


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope he keeps the graphics as simple as possible. Too many games waste time trying to be pretty.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2012)

Elite for the PC is still available


----------



## Santino (Nov 6, 2012)

These days you could rely on players to generate hundreds and thousands of worlds.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2012)

Santino said:


> These days you could rely on players to generate hundreds and thousands of worlds.


 
I prefer the old random way of doing it

Oreve is mostly famous for it's inhabitants' love of golf.
Xravios is plagued by destructive volcanoes.
Niriven is renowned for it's inhabitants' intense loathing of fish


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 6, 2012)

golightly said:


> I certainly feel nostalgic about Elite, but there are so many games that have been inspired by Elite and do a very good job of creating a free roaming space game. The X series is an example. Still, I'll be interested to see what they come up with.


 
None of them match Elite's sense of scale.In Freelancer the planets are the size of beachballs.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2012)

Star Citizen looks very promising too



Although I don't think there will be landing on planets like in Frontier.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

I used to love wandering around the Elite universe, and the synth classical music has stuck with me forever.


----------



## golightly (Nov 6, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> None of them match Elite's sense of scale.In Freelancer the planets are the size of beachballs.


 

I think X does, mind you.  Ok there aren't as many planetary systems but they are more complex than the systems in Elite with their one space station.  Also, you get to pop out to make a cup of tea while you wait to get to your destination which is so reminiscent of Elite.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Elite for the PC is still available


 
49kb download


----------



## Structaural (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought that Frontier was the successor to Elite (man, that is my most played game ever).

I didn't like the inertia physics in Frontier, too realistic, takes ages to slow down a massive ship.

Played the shit out of Eve too, but its battles aren't a patch on Elite's dogfighting.


----------



## Radar (Nov 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> So a bit like Eve then?


Eve ship controls are too much point and click to bear much comparison to Elite.. 6dof, really only Descent came close. (also being redone )


----------



## silverfish (Nov 6, 2012)

Very


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2012)

damn you got there before me with this news ED, i for one am very excited by this....


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2012)

The geeks are not impressed: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=498598
Elite 4 has been in development hell at Frontier for years and years. The company is not in trouble, they make profitable games, so a)Why haven't they managed to make the game in 10 years and b)Why do they need £2m from us *now* ? This smacks of opportunism riding on the coattails of Star Citizen's funding success.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2012)

The geeks are never impressed.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2012)

What was Elite 3 btw?


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

The PC version of Frontier Elite was cack compared to the Amiga one.


----------



## golightly (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I used to love wandering around the Elite universe, and the synth classical music has stuck with me forever.


 
Carefull, you know these things are such time vampires.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2012)

I loved Elite and I loved Elite 2 even more.  Really sunk the time in.

You can't go back though.  The opportunity for an MMORPG Elite has come and gone -- EVE took it instead.  Gaming has moved on and I see no evidence that Braben understands how it has changed and improved.  This will the the Phantom Menace of the gaming world.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm having trouble keeping up with it all.  has anybody re-made chuckie egg yet?


----------



## agricola (Nov 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The geeks are not impressed: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=498598
> Elite 4 has been in development hell at Frontier for years and years. The company is not in trouble, they make profitable games, so a)Why haven't they managed to make the game in 10 years and b)Why do they need £2m from us *now* ? This smacks of opportunism riding on the coattails of Star Citizen's funding success.


 
It is a bit odd that it is going to be an MMO as well, you would think to even come close to challenging _Eve_ they will lead loads more money than what Braben is asking for.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Star Citizen looks very promising too
> 
> 
> 
> Although I don't think there will be landing on planets like in Frontier.




Looks a lot better than Eve (which I got very bored of after 6 months).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2012)

It will be hard to challenge eve, but if any genre is perfect for an mmo its this one. 

Less point and click then eve world be great though.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2012)

agricola said:


> It is a bit odd that it is going to be an MMO as well, you would think to even come close to challenging _Eve_ they will lead loads more money than what Braben is asking for.


It's not going to be the same sort of MMO that Eve is. All the trading, chatting etc. takes place in a single world, but the locations are instanced and populated automatically depending on your ship, alignment, skill ranking etc. There's no guilds or territory to hold. Think of it like matchmaking, but with inter-game chat and trading.


----------



## Cid (Nov 6, 2012)

Radar said:


> Eve ship controls are too much point and click to bear much comparison to Elite.. 6dof, really only Descent came close. (also being redone )


 
X ships aren't though. Tricky to control in combat mind you, but that's because I was stuck with keyboard due to the game being a bit buggy on the controller front. Also you kind of want to be able to use controller and keyboard with X, which is a bit problematic. It'd be bloody hard for a new Elite to match up to X or Eve really.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 6, 2012)

Wasn't Ian Bell the master programmer in that duo? Well they don't need to cram it into 27K anymore.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2012)

Read Ian bell's website too, lots of stories of Braben taking him to court.


----------



## golightly (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's the same website but it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 13, 2012)

2003 article about Brabel/Bell.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2012)

from 2003 said:
			
		

> David Braben used the rewards of Elite to build himself a career in the games industry. He is a businessman with a development company of his own, just outside Cambridge. He worries about the euro and hopes to create games still bigger than Elite. At the moment, he's working on a Wallace & Gromit game. Ian Bell lives quietly in the countryside with his girlfriend, a vet. He used the rewards of Elite to study aikido and get into the rave scene. He breeds pedigree Burmese cats and worries about American imperialism and developing-world debt. He does a little exploratory coding now and again, but he doesn't play modern computer games: too obvious, too violent. He doesn't read fiction much, either. Like the intelligent horses at the end of Gulliver's Travels, he thinks it only says "the thing which is not". He doesn't much like the world he helped to create.


 
If Ian Bell did a kickstarter....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2012)

youre sounding like a bloody carlsberg ad


----------



## golightly (Nov 14, 2012)

tommers said:


> If Ian Bell did a kickstarter....


 
If Ian Bell is so great why does he have a website that would be put to shame by the quality of the average geocities homepage?


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2012)

golightly said:


> If Ian Bell is so great why does he have a website that would be put to shame by the quality of the average geocities homepage?


 
Because he's been too busy doing aikido and getting into the rave scene?  Maybe he was on E when he did it.

I don't know.


----------



## Radar (Nov 15, 2012)

golightly said:


> If Ian Bell is so great why does he have a website that would be put to shame by the quality of the average geocities homepage?


probably cause he doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## golightly (Nov 15, 2012)

Probably won't give a fuck about making games either.


----------



## golightly (Nov 15, 2012)

.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 15, 2012)

Who can blame him? Making games is a massive ballache.  Fwiw his site's been like that for a decade.


----------



## golightly (Nov 15, 2012)

It would be a very odd thing to blame him for.  "Ian Bell has ruined my life because he hasn't made a new computer game" or something.


----------



## Random (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought an android game yesterday that, IMO, feels a lot like elite. Star Trader RPG. I paid 13 sek for it, about a quid. Low graphics, just trade, exploration, war, piracy and faction reputation. None of the whistles and bells of X or Freelancer, 100% sandbox. 

Btw I say we take a stand and start calling them sandpit games.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 15, 2012)

Random said:


> Btw I say we take a stand and start calling them sandpit games.


 
My preference is for dirtbox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes! Such a cool idea. I have SO many fond memories of playing the original and Frontier (all night sessions with friends, tons of red bull, note pad for mapping trade routes on the Amiga 1200). Would love a console version too, reckon they'd kill it on the xbox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2012)

Really liking the video updates on this:


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

Work in progress videos:


----------



## Radar (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking a bit tight on the funding front


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2012)

Kickstarter projects often experience this sort of flat slope midway through, like an inverted S shape.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep, they're off to a good start, reckon a press push in the last week will tip them over...


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

Not a penny more has been pledged in four hours


----------



## Radar (Dec 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Not a penny more has been pledged in four hours


Well the £20 quid game copies have gone and the next level is £30, seeing you don't get anything extra for your additional tenner that might put a dampener on things.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2012)

Why does someone with a reputation like Braben need to use kickstarter anyway?


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why does someone with a reputation like Braben need to use kickstarter anyway?


 
quite.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2012)

For some delicious schadenfreude (fuck me, I spelled it right without checking! get in!), please see the failed Dizzy reboot kickstarter: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/12/12/dizzy-probably-wont-return-admit-oliver-twins/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2012)

Dizzy was shit first time round.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2012)

Eggsactly


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2012)

This current obsession with Kickstarter is certainly no yolk.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2012)

tommers said:


> This current obsession with Kickstarter is certainly no yolk.


Unlikely to whisk up much cash.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 13, 2012)

People just don't want to shell out the cash these days.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 13, 2012)

The Oliver twins' little Kickstarter adventure is ova.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why does someone with a reputation like Braben need to use kickstarter anyway?


 
It's a good way to test a proof of concept I guess....


----------



## clickity click (Dec 15, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why does someone with a reputation like Braben need to use kickstarter anyway?


 
Anybody who is not a safe bet in the tradition of console shooter franchises, will be ignored by the big publishers these days.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 15, 2012)

What's with the dizzy hatred, yo? Couldn't solve the puzzles, I bet!


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2012)

It doesn't look like he's going to raise all the cash in time.
http://www.kicktraq.com/projects/1461411552/elite-dangerous/


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2012)

Projects often have a sharp increase in funding rates before the end. It's still quite possible to make it.

There's also the oft-rumoured but never proved last-minute "angel" pledges timed suspiciously well to tip a borderline project over into success.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Projects often have a sharp increase in funding rates before the end. It's still quite possible to make it.
> 
> There's also the oft-rumoured but never proved last-minute "angel" pledges timed suspiciously well to tip a borderline project over into success.


 
Yep I've heard of this, I reckon he's got a good shot of just getting over the requested amount...


----------



## tommers (Dec 17, 2012)

Just laid off 14 people....

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-12-17-layoffs-at-elite-dangerous-developer-frontier


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2012)

Isn't that par the course for the games industry?


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 17, 2012)

Easily replaced with a unit of slaves from Achenar, i'd imagine.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice, 10 days before xmas and on a friday. That happened to me once, but I didn't get any redundancy.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

> Walsh told Eurogamer: "Frontier regretfully has given a total of 14 people (from a staff of 233) notice that their roles are redundant, across art (9), animation (3) and audio (2) disciplines. This is due to the changing mix of skills requirements for our current and future projects - it is not a reflection on the company's prospects, which remain healthy.


I'm convinced.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice looking teaser trailer!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2012)

New video!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 28, 2012)

They don't really tell us much though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2012)

Apparently they've reached a million...reckon they've got a good shot at getting the target...


----------



## Radar (Dec 31, 2012)

bit of a late spurt ongoing, current trend is to 97% of funding target by end of Jan 4th


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope they raise the cash but I don't feel inclined to pledge money for it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 2, 2013)

They've reached the target today - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1461411552/elite-dangerous


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2013)

> He said the Elite team were now pushing to reach "stretch" goals which would produce a Mac version of the game and add more ships to the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

Great news! Here's hoping they do a Mac version.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 7, 2013)

They've already committed to a Mac version to be released within 3 months of the Windows one. It was one of the stretch goals.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> They've already committed to a Mac version to be released within 3 months of the Windows one. It was one of the stretch goals.


 
Ah yeah I knew it was one of the goals, just hadn't realised they'd reached it. Now how about a xbox version!


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2014)

It looks magnificent but I'm not _this _keen:



> *Elite: Dangerous - Premium Beta*
> *Download and play now. Be part of the Elite: Dangerous development team!*
> 
> Get access to the first Beta stage of the game and help us shape Elite: Dangerous!
> ...



More: https://store.zaonce.net/about-us/


----------



## Radar (Jun 25, 2014)

I think Standard beta is due in July sometime, price drops to £50, but that doesn't include DLC


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2014)

I am of the staple of the original Elite on the BBC Micro B, I lost so much time playing it.

Didnt play ' Frontier ' but did play spiritiual successors of  ' Privateer ' and then ' Freelancer ' ( not Braben I know )

I am so looking forward to this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

Gone are the days when you had: alpha, beta, gold master, release it seems...sigh.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 28, 2014)

The idea of paying more to get your hands on an unfinished game and paying for the privilege of testing it was the work of a genius.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> The idea of paying more to get your hands on an unfinished game and paying for the privilege of testing it was the work of a genius.



Yup.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah was saying the same thing the other day. Back when I tested games you still only got minimum wage ( oh and 10 quid worth of pizza , Chinese , curry etc every shift ) 

I got a bit fatter


----------



## Dandred (Jul 11, 2014)

Expensive, I'll wait but this does look amazing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2014)

It looks lush.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2014)

my mates paid for the beta, going over on Sunday to have a look


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well just played it, looks lovely but I've been trying to shoot a ship down using mouse and keyboard. It's really hard to control so will definitely be getting a joystick for it


----------



## rich! (Jul 13, 2014)

well, until there's an Android version, I'll keep playing Starband...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 2, 2014)

Upgraded to the beta and bought a gamepad. Have only tried the training missions so far. 

The controls take some getting used to as they're much more flight sim than FPS. If I get on with it okay I'll probably upgrade to a joystick and throttle. 

A mate was in the premium beta but hasn't really got to grips with it so we're going to try some joint learning sessions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2014)

How's it look?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very purdy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2014)

What's the gampeplay like? Does it feel like Elite of old but with snazzier graphics?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 2, 2014)

Similar gameplay feel to old Elite but much deeper and much more sophisticated control possibilities. 
And you need to use a lot of things like Flight Assist toggle, side and vertical thrusters.

Quite a few people are using it with Voice Attack for voice-recognition control, and there's stuff like TrackIR and ED Tracker for head tracking.
Best controls are full-on HOTAS throttle and stick which start at £40 for the Thrustmaster T.Flight, and then go to about £100 for Saitek X52 right up to the Warthog for £300+

From what I've been reading, it's a game that needs practice to get good at combat, but there's always the trading side if you don't mind fleeing from confrontations.

It does look amazing.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Similar gameplay feel to old Elite but much deeper and much more sophisticated control possibilities.
> And you need to use a lot of things like Flight Assist toggle, side and vertical thrusters.
> 
> Quite a few people are using it with Voice Attack for voice-recognition control, and there's stuff like TrackIR and ED Tracker for head tracking.
> ...



It does look _fantastic._


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2014)

People have been FLIPPING out about playing this on the new oculus Rift
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=866396&highlight=elite+dangerous+oculus


----------



## Radar (Aug 3, 2014)

Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X down to £30 on amazon UK, works a treat with E : D

Needs more buttons, but voiceattack should be able to take up the slack


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 3, 2014)

Radar said:


> Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X down to £30 on amazon UK, works a treat with E : D
> 
> Needs more buttons, but voiceattack should be able to take up the slack


Thanks for the heads up, ordered


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 3, 2014)

Crispy said:


> People have been FLIPPING out about playing this on the new oculus Rift
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=866396&highlight=elite dangerous oculus



I've just read that thread, and holy shit, I'm going to have to start saving. I need a gaming rig for a start, never mind all the other stuff, but that's the game that has been in my head since Elite on a BBC Model B


----------



## Radar (Aug 3, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ordered


beta 1.03 recognises it and sticks a pretty good profile on there. Additionally I changed it to 5 axis mode and use the throttle rocker for lateral verniers, plus added use of the hat for freeview and other bits and bobs like gear and SC. Don't forget to remap stuff in landing mode (i.e. when gear is down); accessible vertical verniers are a must, I stuck up and down on  5 & 6, but ymmv..

Do you intend playing with a keyboard too ?

Yeah, I'd love a Rift; Bit leery about splashing out on one atm, content is a bit thin on the ground.


----------



## Radar (Aug 3, 2014)

Radar said:


> Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X down to £30 on amazon UK, works a treat with E : D


Mine was £ 35 only last week, but after emailing them Amazon refunded me my fiver because of the post ordering price drop.. Result !!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 3, 2014)

Crispy said:


> People have been FLIPPING out about playing this on the new oculus Rift
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=866396&highlight=elite dangerous oculus



The DK headgear they are talking about stands for Developer Kit doesn't it? So maybe this time next year for full production of the game and the associated VR stuff? That's fine, I can wait that long. 

I'm not much of a gamer at all, but it's odd, and pleasing, that my trajectory over about thirty years is going to go David Braben -> Sid Meier (for decades) -> David Braben.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, next year for the consumer version of the Rift. Day one for me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 4, 2014)

What will they retail at? About the £300 mark?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 4, 2014)

The DK2 dev kit is $350, so could be less.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 4, 2014)

https://www.oculusvr.com/order/


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Expensive, I'll wait but this does look amazing.




It looks like what I could see in my head when playing it on the Acorn Electron 30 years ago.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> https://www.oculusvr.com/order/


Um, yeah, but I don't want the development kit with mickey mouse resolution.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 4, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Um, yeah, but I don't want the development kit with mickey mouse resolution.



Its full HD across both eyes?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Its full HD across both eyes?


"Full HD" is pretty meaningless when the screen is a few cm from your eyes. The DK2 is a big improvement on the DK1 (800p -> 1080p), and the consumer version will be better again (1440p most likely) but will need to be twice as big again (ie. 4k) before you start losing the visible pixels.


----------



## grubby local (Aug 4, 2014)

wow this is the first i heard of this .... mega excited. shame i don't have a PC or it'd be all over it today. Someone let me know when the mac version is available please!!! gx


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't think I dare get this. I got *very* attached to the original and am fearful that my already erratic productivity would slump to zero if I had endless galaxies to explore.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 4, 2014)

yes I remember losing years to the original Elite.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 4, 2014)

i lived the dream in frontier. big ship crewed by women. it's lonely in space no one can hear you fapping sobbing into your pillow.


----------



## Radar (Aug 5, 2014)

Radar said:


> Don't forget to remap stuff in landing mode (i.e. when gear is down); accessible vertical verniers are a must, I stuck up and down on  5 & 6, but ymmv..


Note to self, remapping the "engine boost" button to a vernier function in landing mode may not have been the smartest move ever. Especially if you lose track of whether you have the gear up or down and do so close to a station.

I've harpooned a station twice now on approach, and bounced around the inside of another like a coke tin in a washing machine when departing.

Now using 6 & 7. Whipping out a non existent heat sink or changing fire group at the wrong moment isn't going to dent my wallet like losing yet another cargo..


----------



## Radar (Aug 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't think I dare get this. I got *very* attached to the original and am fearful that my already erratic productivity would slump to zero if I had endless galaxies to explore.


Not endless just yet, think it's 55 systems at the moment..


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 21, 2014)

Loving the game so far, finding it difficult to stop playing and do more useful stuff.

Here are a few screenshots.



Azeban City




Bresnik Mine




An Eagle




LHS 417

My Elite : Dangerous Flickr set


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 21, 2014)

And one of the best gameplay videos I've seen - turning engine and shield power off to reduce heat signature to avoid being scanned while smuggling illegal goods.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2014)

Those graphics look *amazing*.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Those graphics look *amazing*.


Those are all small clippings from screenshots - it's breathtaking to watch.
There's a built-in screenshot function which quadruples the game resolution for a moment while it captures the screen.
I have it set up on VoiceAttack so I can trigger it without needing to touch the keyboard.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2014)

The audio design is fantastic too


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 22, 2014)

You can see the fields and trees inside the habitat rings of the Orbis-type spaceports 



Maunder's Hope 002

They've announced outposts (mini-space stations) for the next beta too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome looking game is awesome. Just a damn shame I'm not likely to get a chance to play any time soon...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2014)

sell your ps4 and get a decent graphics card


----------



## Cid (Aug 25, 2014)

Given that the kickstarter raised nearly £1.6m the £2/paint job DLC and ridiculous beta price are pretty fucking shit.

Still contemplating buying it soon mind you. The bastards.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2014)

£1.6m to develop a game is nothing these days , GTA V cost a reported $137 million.

so i dont really think they are ripping people off.

The alpha cost £100 to buy which yes takes the piss ( but you do get every bit of DLC for ever ) but £50 for the beta , isn't going to be that far off the retail price .


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2014)

They're charging you more from the unfinished product?

Hahaha, Gaming.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 25, 2014)

The Alpha was £200 but that included the opportunity to influence the design early on as well as a bunch of other extras. 
Premium Beta was £100 and included all future DLC. 
Standard Beta is £50, release will be £35 so it's £15 for early access to develop your piloting skills and set you Commander name. 

I think I've had my £15 worth of entertainment and a whole lot more.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2014)

I didn't realise the Alpha was £200 

I've just found my extreme 3d pro joystick and am very tempted by the beta.

and Tommers is right with his  , people paying to test games is one of the biggest scams going.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> The Alpha was £200 but that included the opportunity to influence the design early on as well as a bunch of other extras.
> Premium Beta was £100 and included all future DLC.
> Standard Beta is £50, release will be £35 so it's £15 for early access to develop your piloting skills and set you Commander name.
> 
> I think I've had my £15 worth of entertainment and a whole lot more.


What does "set your commander name" mean? Is it single player?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2014)

tommers said:


> What does "set your commander name" mean? Is it single player?


Means you get first dibs on your username. Means you get to call yourself xXx-=[[COCKSLAP]]=--xXx before anyone else etc.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> I didn't realise the Alpha was £200
> 
> I've just found my extreme 3d pro joystick and am very tempted by the beta.
> 
> and Tommers is right with his  , people paying to test games is one of the biggest scams going.


David braben has obviously been to a conference where they showed him that early adopter bell curve thing.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone in need of a non-beta fix should look at Darkstar One.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2014)

tried that ages ago, thought it was rubbish tbh, but then again it was released in 2006


----------



## Quartz (Aug 25, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> tried that ages ago, thought it was rubbish tbh, but then again it was released in 2006



I quite like it. It's no Wing Commander, but it's cheap, has good replay value, and is available on Steam.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2014)

talking of wing commander , number 3 was on origin for free a couple of weeks ago, it hasn't aged well.

However Freespace 2 , with the graphics mods is out there. Now that hasn't aged too badly.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 25, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> talking of wing commander , number 3 was on origin for free a couple of weeks ago, it hasn't aged well.



Yes, playing it on a 4K monitor is painful.



> However Freespace 2 , with the graphics mods is out there. Now that hasn't aged too badly.



Excellent.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 26, 2014)

looks ace. When's this thing coming out? And are there still thargoids?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 26, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> looks ace. When's this thing coming out? And are there still thargoids?


Release is supposed to be this year.

I believe there will be Thargoids at some point, but there aren't any at the moment.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm waiting until the consumer O.R comes out and ripping a gaming PC... I'm almost scared to try this as it may finally tear me from reality. It looks too good.

This concludes my decision to buy a new console...no.

I remember the old text based games and had an Atari 2600 with a model b after the original...this IS next gen stuff...considering the vids are with Dev kit and a beta version then I'm excited as a 8 year old.

Just wow.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 26, 2014)

I am going to have to come up with a damn good reason not to splash out on a high end GFX card, HOTAS controllers and Elite when the Oculus launches. Haven't found one yet.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 26, 2014)

Google's "hot as" gets different results....what's that £50 quid one again and is it silly to buy now considering I don't have a gaming PC setup yet or is it just a bargain?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 26, 2014)

The Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X available for about £40, though it occasionally drops to £30 on Amazon.

It's the cheaper of the HOTASes but works well. It'd be nice if it had more buttons but VoiceAttack can make up for that.

The favoured HOTAS seems to be the Saitek X52 Pro which is around £100.

After that it gets silly...

I'd wait until you have a capable PC. The price isn't likely to go much above £40 for the T.Flight, though it's tempting to save a tenner if it comes down to £30 again.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 26, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Similar gameplay feel to old Elite but much deeper and much more sophisticated control possibilities.
> And you need to use a lot of things like Flight Assist toggle, side and vertical thrusters.
> 
> Quite a few people are using it with Voice Attack for voice-recognition co
> ...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2014)

this with 3 4k monitors would be nice

http://www.obutto.eu/store/


----------



## Radar (Aug 27, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> The Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X available for about £40, though it occasionally drops to £30 on Amazon.
> 
> It's the cheaper of the HOTASes but works well. It'd be nice if it had more buttons but VoiceAttack can make up for that.
> 
> The favoured HOTAS seems to be the Saitek X52 Pro which is around £100.


X52 Pro seems to have shot through the roof, around £150 now.. I found it for £116 on the Saitek site itself, but it jumped to £139 when I tried a delivery estimate.

I suspect there may be some pisstaking afoot given the demand spike E : D has probably caused.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 27, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> this with 3 4k monitors would be nice
> 
> http://www.obutto.eu/store/



Eminently doable today with four Titan GPUs. Of course, it's not exactly cheap.



Radar said:


> X52 Pro seems to have shot through the roof, around £150 now.. I found it for £116 on the Saitek site itself, but it jumped to £139 when I tried a delivery estimate.
> 
> I suspect there may be some pisstaking afoot given the demand spike E : D has probably caused.



I have a Thrustmaster Cougar myself, but the X52 looks to be very plasticky whereas the Thrustmaster is painted metal.  Really, get yourself the cheapo HOTAS recommended by Lazy Llama and if you like it, and can afford it, get the Thrustmaster. Do get a set of pedals, too.


----------



## Radar (Aug 28, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I have a Thrustmaster Cougar myself, but the X52 looks to be very plasticky whereas the Thrustmaster is painted metal.  Really, get yourself the cheapo HOTAS recommended by Lazy Llama and if you like it, and can afford it, get the Thrustmaster. Do get a set of pedals, too.


I already use the Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X and for £30 it really is the nuts, but the lack of buttons is a tad restrictive. 

I find the twist axis on the stick sufficient for Yaw on the few occasions I use it (normally I use pitch and roll exclusively), so I haven't really felt the need for pedals and don't really have the space/suitable chair to use them.

How much are pedals now ?


----------



## Quartz (Aug 28, 2014)

Radar said:


> I already use the Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X and for £30 it really is the nuts, but the lack of buttons is a tad restrictive.
> 
> I find the twist axis on the stick sufficient for Yaw on the few occasions I use it (normally I use pitch and roll exclusively), so I haven't really felt the need for pedals and don't really have the space/suitable chair to use them.



When I was into simming, I was mainly interested in WW1 & WW2 aircraft and having the pedals made a real difference. It's much easier to recover from stalls, for instance, and can decrease your turning circle to get inside / behind the enemy.  Rudders aren't so useful in jet sims. In space sims, having pedals means that you can spin and corkscrew while retaining your target. Adding yaw really does add a whole new dimension.



> How much are pedals now ?



Expensive: ~£90+.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2014)

I've buckled and bought the beta, and possibly a new joystick.

Not really played it, but it just feels like ' Elite ' this is a very good thing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2014)

now im looking at getting voice attack for using voice commands which apparently works really well as there are loads of keyboard commands but I think using your voice to control your landing gear , power systems and al the other stuff will be really cool.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 28, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> now im looking at getting voice attack for using voice commands which apparently works really well as there are loads of keyboard commands but I think using your voice to control your landing gear , power systems and al the other stuff will be really cool.



If your stick has plenty of buttons, that may be quicker and easier.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2014)

im left handed so sticks are a bit of a pain, there is one with 16 buttons and can be configured for both hands but its about 45 quid which i cant really do this month, but will eventually.

I still like the idea of voice control


----------



## Quartz (Aug 28, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> im left handed so sticks are a bit of a pain,



I'm left-handed too and yes, it's indeed a bit of a pain, but you get used to it. Back in my twitch days I used to be lethal with trackball and stick.

But voice control is cool!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2014)

So Ive gone for a thrustmaster t16000 m ( the one you can make usable with both hands and 16 programmable buttons ) , which on amazon is £46.00 but on the BT store its £31.00


----------



## Quartz (Aug 29, 2014)

Top tip: wear driving gloves. Your hands will get sweaty after an extended session and gloves will both help the grip and keep the stick clean. Definitely wear gloves if you're using a metal stick: I didn't and my sweat caused the paint to come off!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2014)

i used to play the original elite in '84 with one of these

http://chrisacorns.computinghistory.org.uk/8bit_Upgrades/Acorn_ANH01_JoystickController.html

damn nigh Impossible as they werent self centering


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Eminently doable today with four Titan GPUs. Of course, it's not exactly cheap.



Or just one gpu with plenty of horsepower and a triplehead2go (assuming they're supported).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2014)

I keep on crashing when trying to dock , i love it, takes me back 30 years


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> i used to play the original elite in '84 with one of these
> 
> http://chrisacorns.computinghistory.org.uk/8bit_Upgrades/Acorn_ANH01_JoystickController.html
> 
> damn nigh Impossible as they werent self centering



keyboard.  a,s,x, etc.	None of this new fangled nonsense.


----------



## rich! (Aug 29, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I am going to have to come up with a *damn good reason* not to splash out on a high end GFX card, HOTAS controllers and Elite when the Oculus launches. Haven't found one yet.



Too busy trying to build the future to play games set in it?

(goes back to NPPAngband in shame)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 30, 2014)

sorted the landing out, investigated an unknown signal, the little bastard tried to have me, didn't work 

I'm going to spend some time getting voice attack working, but to be honest im getting used to the keyboard controls pretty quickly along with a little bit of mouse and the joystick.

goodbye life


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 30, 2014)

dp


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2014)

So lost most of yesterday to it, it really does feel like the original, using a RH joystick is a bit of a pain when dog fighting, but that should be sorted out when my new joystick turns up. Not convinced by voice attack yet but I think that's more to do with my mic than anything else.

Once you come across a capital ship in the middle of a battle its quite a sight to behold


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 1, 2014)

I use VoiceAttack mostly for landing gear, silent running, boost and frameshift. The control set that I downloaded includes a few macros for combat that include all kinds of sideways boosts.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2014)

I think I'm going to avoid buying this as I can see it will hook me completely in.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I think I'm going to avoid buying this as I can see it will hook me completely in.



I'm sorry, but now you've posted in this thread, the Thargoids will come for you. The only way to avoid utter doom is to buy the game. 

And yes, this will be a day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm interested in how they combine Voice Attack with player-to-player comms.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 1, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I'm interested in how they combine Voice Attack with player-to-player comms.


I've not seen many people successfully connect in-game p2p voice comms yet, the instancing makes it difficult to coordinate. 
For TeamSpeak, a combination of push-to-talk in TS and push-to-disable in VA works.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 1, 2014)

I used to have terrible trouble with in-game comms. My best solution was to use a second PC.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 1, 2014)

It looks even better than dwarf fortress.

How can anyone own this and hold a relationship together is beyond me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I think I'm going to avoid buying this as I can see it will hook me completely in.


to be honest im a little scared of it, as soon as I start playing, that's 4 hours lost


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 2, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> to be honest im a little scared of it, as soon as I start playing, that's 4 hours lost


I can vouch for this. 
"Just one more jump..."


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2014)

have you seen this Lazy Llama 

http://www.elitetradingtool.co.uk/

a little bit cheaty but saves so much time


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 2, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> have you seen this Lazy Llama
> 
> http://www.elitetradingtool.co.uk/
> 
> a little bit cheaty but saves so much time


Hadn't seen that one, no.
I have taken a look at Slopey's Best Price Calculator, Chango Dock's Route Planner and this route map.

There are a few other 3rd party tools - Cadmonkey33's Shock Absorber (removes camera shake) and Hoover (reduces/removes space dust).

I'm looking at starting up a (non-U75) forum for Elite : Dangerous players with add-ons and resources etc..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2014)

Left handed joystick has just turned up, got 41k in the bank and an eagle. I have lost hours to this already and im really doing is salvaging gold from the outskirts of freeport. Its wonderful


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2014)

so , thats today lost  , I bought a viper earlier which as a combat ship is really good however with only 8 tons of cargo space its not so good for trading.

After a good few hours with that , I was able to afford a ' Cobra mk 3 ' , which I have a soft spot for as it was the ship in the original game, with 36 tons of cargo, 2 x gimballed c3 multi cannons and 2 x c2 pulse laser , 2 point defence turrets to shoot down incoming missiles, the pirates dont know whats hit them.

An hour salvaging 32 tons of gold , i've now got 174k in the bank. Shame its all going to be wiped with the Gamma release but im feeling im getting fully prepared for when the final game comes out.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 14, 2014)

Have you been playing solo or open play?

I've mostly been playing solo or private group. Tried open play a few days ago but it was very slow launching from dock and exiting SuperCruise, problems which seem to have been introduced when the 1.0.4 beta was released the week before last.

I've currently got a Cobra and about 450k in the bank. Not had much time to play recently though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2014)

Solo tbh but a couple of mates have now got it so it will be group play soon. The open play is very slow compared to the last beta as you said so am staying away for the moment ( also to get my combat skills up, as I got involved with the federation distress beacon and died pretty quickly ).

I think I really ought to go out exploring now


----------



## Mungy (Sep 15, 2014)

£100 to be able to play it (including joystick thing which i want anyway cos of ms flightsim which i like) it's not going to happen unless the internet god take  liking to me


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 15, 2014)

Mungy said:


> £100 to be able to play it (including joystick thing which i want anyway cos of ms flightsim which i like) it's not going to happen unless the internet god take  liking to me


Well, I'm close to a grand away from playing it, cos I haven't built my PC yet .


----------



## Mungy (Sep 15, 2014)

I just got paid for some hosting I've been doing for someone for a while now. Guess how much?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 15, 2014)

Mungy said:


> Guess how much?


Just enough for a joystick and E:D beta, perhaps?


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, let's just hope I'm next, eh?


----------



## Mungy (Sep 16, 2014)

please tell me controlling it with a stick is loads better than a mouse 

that said can't even work out how to request docking or anything  is there a manual? where is the autopilot?


----------



## Mungy (Sep 16, 2014)

fuck me. i docked 
I tried the shooting missions. it's like trying to fly a slug with a baseball bat strapped to an arthritic elephant attired in a gimp suit.
please let the stick make it possible for me to fly the damned thing


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 16, 2014)

Mungy said:


> that said can't even work out how to request docking or anything  is there a manual? where is the autopilot?





Mungy said:


> I tried the shooting missions. it's like trying to fly a slug with a baseball bat strapped to an arthritic elephant attired in a gimp suit.
> please let the stick make it possible for me to fly the damned thing


I haven't played with keyboard and mouse so can't compare but a stick is easier than ax Xbox gamepad so I'd imagine it'll be better 

There's a docking computer available as additional equipment from most stations. It's not 100% reliable and is also pretty slow. It does play the Blue Danube though. I've got one just for convenience (e.g. when I need to leave the keyboard but want to dock) but usually dock manually as it's much faster.

There's a Sidewinder Owners Manual, and the info before the combat missions is useful. 
There are a bunch of tutorials available:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/236560722/Elite-Dangerous-pilots-guide-manual-tutorial
http://ragingteapot.blogspot.co.uk/
http://bit.ly/CommanderBlocks amongst many others


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ive mapped the hat switch on my joystick to up / down / left /right thrust and the buttons on the top to forward and back thrust, it makes docking simple. I bought the standard docking computer once and it crashed my ship so i wouldn't bother with it tbh.


And welcome the the gang Mungy


----------



## Mungy (Sep 16, 2014)

well i can dock every time now, but really have no idea how i manage to line it up 
should have a stick in the next few days then i'll have to learn all over again.
alsoknownas i hope the god of internet smiles benevolently upon you and gives you unexpected cash


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

if you want to makes some quick cash, go to  LP 98-132 star system , fly around free port at about 8k-1k distance until you see some unidentified signal sources and lock on and starcruise to them, quite a lot of the time you will find gold , scoop it up usiong your cargo scoop and fly to Freeport and sell it on the black market for 4k+ , only sell it there as its classed as stolen goods dont take it anywhere else as freeport is an anarchic system with no old bill  

but be careful sometines youl see the gold but its a trap and pirates will come after you and you have to get the fuck out of there


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

oh and when youre searching only fly at 30km/s


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

beta 1.05 is out


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

if youve got a cobra like i have the new patch crashes as soon as you try and start


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 16, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> if youve got a cobra like i have the new patch crashes as soon as you try and start


I have a Cobra so I'll leave it a while then. I see on the Frontier forums that they're on it and working on a fix.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

beta 1.06 will be out in 30 mins without the crashing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

http://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?p=760408&posted=1#post760408


----------



## Mungy (Sep 16, 2014)

crashed my shitwinder trying to dock in 34 - the one you don't even get to see when you enter the hanger thing. in frustration i shot the fuck out of the tower, then blew up as i crashed into it  
lost 500 credits and couldn't afford to buy my ship back


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't you get a free sidewinder ?


----------



## Mungy (Sep 16, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Don't you get a free sidewinder ?


yeah i got a free one but had 500 credits of stuff to sell that i lost


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been there mate


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 17, 2014)

Elite: The New Kind - a PC remake of the original Elite is going to be released on Saturday, 30 years after the release of the original.



> “20th September 1984 was the date that Elite was first seen by the world, thanks to the company that produced it, Acornsoft. Now’s a time when people are thinking back on the games they most enjoyed in the past, and I’m happy to take this opportunity to let them play one of them again.”
> 
> Elite: The New Kind was first released in 1990 but was withdrawn over copyright claims. It can be downloaded here from Saturday, September 20.


http://www.vg247.com/2014/09/17/classic-elite-free-pc-download/


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2014)

Probably my most favouritest game ever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2014)

indeed it is mine, until now... elite : dangerous feels the same and is much much better, id even say the game i've always dreamt of


----------



## Mungy (Sep 17, 2014)

i have only ever been good at 2 games - frontier: elite and sensible world of soccer.
i doubt i'll be anywhere as good at elite:dangerous but i can see it being played more than spreadsheet manager football manager


----------



## rich! (Sep 17, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Elite: The New Kind - a PC remake of the original Elite is going to be released on Saturday, 30 years after the release of the original.
> View attachment 61186
> 
> http://www.vg247.com/2014/09/17/classic-elite-free-pc-download/


please dear ghods be the tape version, where the docking computer works.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Elite: The New Kind - a PC remake of the original Elite is going to be released on Saturday, 30 years after the release of the original.
> View attachment 61186
> 
> http://www.vg247.com/2014/09/17/classic-elite-free-pc-download/



elite the new kind was ace because the source code was available.  I used it to work out galaxy and planet creation for my java version after they did the hard work reverse engineering it out of the original source.

I think I also ripped the ship vectors from it too.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 19, 2014)

Frontier have released the BBC Micro version of Elite (with an emulator) for free.
You just have to create a store account.

https://store.zaonce.net/elite-dangerous-cat/elite1984.html


----------



## Mungy (Sep 20, 2014)

got my stick, a t16000m cos i am a lefty. i had managed to master docking with a mouse though. i like being able to twist the stick for the yaw or whatever the hell it is. joystick seems bloody huge on my desk


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2014)

Will this joystick be good enough to play this?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 21, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Will this joystick be good enough to play this?


Logitech Extreme 3D Pro?
Yeah, lots of people using that to play.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2014)

Cool. I was thinking I'd need one of those two handed jobs.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 21, 2014)

For my first week I was playing using an Xbox360 wired controller (plus keyboard) and it was pretty usable, the addition of a throttle just makes it easier to adjust your speed quickly and means you don't have to use the keyboard as much.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2014)

I' was using the extreme 3d pro , its good, except for me being left handed so went for the t-16000 which im loving


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2014)

another sunday lost, this time cos i was a donut, replaced my cobra with no equipment , with only 1500 odd credits in the bank 

so got that gold back ( took much longer ) , have bought a type 6 hauler am am doing runs getting about 25k each way trading and discovering new places


----------



## Mungy (Sep 22, 2014)

i bought a cobra. first time docking i bumped into another ship on the way in. then at the landing pad, probably less than a metre from landing i accidentally the accelerator and ploughed into the control tower at full throttle. KafuckingBOOM 
I had enough insurance


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 22, 2014)

An E:D rite of passage


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2014)

last night with my hauler, 100 tons of animal meat which cost 90k and was going to net me 47k and I crashed on the bloody way out of 'brookes estate' 

just as well ive got 522k in the bank


----------



## Radar (Sep 22, 2014)

Mungy said:


> i bought a cobra. first time docking i bumped into another ship on the way in. then at the landing pad, probably less than a metre from landing i accidentally the accelerator and ploughed into the control tower at full throttle. KafuckingBOOM
> I had enough insurance


Use the landing mode remap option to disable your afterburner.. can't help with throttle abuse tho


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2014)

as posted earlier, map the hat switch on the top of your t-16000m to u / d / l /r thrust and the 2 buttons on the top ( each side ) to forward and back thrust


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2014)

You'd think that they would have worked out a way to stop everybody crashing into the space station before they developed interstellar travel.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2014)

This is very true but then it
Wouldn't make me feel like i was 13 again without the awkwardness


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 22, 2014)

We've not worked out how to stop people crashing into each other in cars but that didn't stop us going to the moon


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2014)

finally made my first million tonight.

also cobras are 50% cheaper at the moment


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Or just one gpu with plenty of horsepower and a triplehead2go (assuming they're supported).



Or the GTX 970 which can run four (!) monitors.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2014)

and isn't actually that expensive


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah. I'm eyeing it up myself.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm playing the original version.  It's probably the first game I've played from 30 years ago which isn't totally unplayable. And I'm amazed at how much of it I remember.   Docked twice with only minimal scraping.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2014)

you wait til you get ED , it feels so much like the original


----------



## golightly (Sep 26, 2014)

I realised, as I was dying of asphyxiation, that it is important to carefully manage the power consumption of your weapons.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 29, 2014)

With the Anniversary War picking up I thought I'd have a look at the conflict zones in the iBootis system.

At the low intensity zone I came across a Federation Dreadnought with just 6% left on its hull. Apparently the damage level doesn't change, but it gave me some practice at flying close to a HUGE ship.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 29, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> With the Anniversary War picking up I thought I'd have a look at the conflict zones in the iBootis system.
> 
> At the low intensity zone I came across a Federation Dreadnought with just 6% left on its hull. Apparently the damage level doesn't change, but it gave me some practice at flying close to a HUGE ship.



That's beautiful. I'm really looking forward to this being released.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 29, 2014)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 61337
> 
> Will this joystick be good enough to play this?



I have that very stick for when I cannot be bothered to set up my Thrustmaster Cougar.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> With the Anniversary War picking up I thought I'd have a look at the conflict zones in the iBootis system.
> 
> At the low intensity zone I came across a Federation Dreadnought with just 6% left on its hull. Apparently the damage level doesn't change, but it gave me some practice at flying close to a HUGE ship.


thats been going on in eranis 2 (sp?? )for ages, i just want to blow the fukker up


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, there were conflict zones at Eranin from the start of Beta 1, but they've spread to i-Bootis now.

Looking forward to all the new stuff in Beta 2 tomorrow (outposts, rank, reputation, 500 systems, system maps and loads more).
Just wish it wasn't coming out a few days before I go away for 3 weeks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 1, 2014)

well if the update x 3 now works , it does look lush


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't get past the first menu in beta 2.0.2 
Just sits there unconnected and have to use Task Manager to kill the process.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2014)

I did have some trouble getting online for about an hour last night but just went a did the tutorials, When i did finally get online to play solo, it was lovely until I got booted off the server after about 10 mins, so not all happy days on this side.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 2, 2014)

The 2.0.2 problem seems to be that the client forces the mtu to 1500 which is higher than many router/ISPs can handle by default. Some ISPs (Including those using BT fibre) don't allow the setting to be changed. As the UDP packets the game uses cannot be fragmented none of the packets get out. 

So they need to sort that. Sadly I'm going to be away from my PC for the next three weeks so I'll have to catch up when I'm back.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2014)

2.03 will be out later today


----------



## Mungy (Oct 2, 2014)

after losing connection during docking yesterday, i loaded it up again and spawned bouncing around the interior of the station as an illegal immigrant or something, then came the warning. then they shot me down


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2014)

I must admit I'm having a bit of trouble landing since the update, even in the tutorial levels


----------



## Mungy (Oct 2, 2014)

finding landing pads on orbitals is a nightmare. sort of


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2014)

that's what the ships lights are for 


and what do you think of the pre flight checks ?


----------



## Mungy (Oct 2, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> that's what the ships lights are for
> 
> 
> and what do you think of the pre flight checks ?


flying in space there is no up and down. head wrecking when trying to work out where the hell i am supposed to dock 
only had one pre flight check. was a bit shit cos i couldn't remember what button did what


----------



## Mungy (Oct 5, 2014)

not really enjoying it since the update. trading broken in the starting systems, missions are mostly shit. i am crap at the shooting stuff. hopefully the next big update will make it more fun.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 27, 2014)

User-made trailer created in Beta 2. Long but really well put together.


I'm back from hols now so had my first couple of hours in beta 2 yesterday. From what I've seen I like the changes - need to work out how the exploring stuff works.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2014)

This game is like a big line of lovely drugs chopped out in front of me. I know I'll enjoy the experience but I'll get fuck all done if I partake.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 27, 2014)

Another one by the same guy - just beautiful!


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Another one by the same guy - just beautiful!


That's like a big fat line of the finest Columbian laid out in front of me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2014)

beta 3.0  out tomorrow


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2014)

things in beta 3.0

NEW FEATURES & CONTENT
- New ship - Imperial Clipper added
- New ship - Federal Dropship added
- Added player driven interdiction
- Players can now interdict NPC ships and the NPC will be recreated in normal space along with the player (player interdiction is also possible)
- Fuel scooping from stars added
- Asteroid mining added (metal and rock)
- Players can own multiple ships
- Play area expanded (capsule 350ly long, radius 37 ly - 2400+ systems)
- Planet visuals overhaul
- Planet liquid colours now reflect chemical composition
- Atmospheric colours now reflecting their chemical composition
- Surface types and colours now reflect chemical composition
- Planets display volcanic features
- Complex Craters can create dust ejecta
- Crater frequency dependent on atmosphere thickness 
- Ice planets now have fracture features
- Dynamic ice caps on all planets
- Dynamic liquid levels on all planets
- Asteroid belt clusters added
- Nebulae added to galaxy map
- Nebulae added to sky map rendering
- Make outpost landing pads more zero-g
- Status panel now shows faction reputation
- Improved range display and route finding in galaxy map
- Philanthropy missions added
- Partial name searching added to galaxy map
- Additional ships added to loading screen


NEW AUDIO

- Music – Music replaced with mastered assets - Combat/Supercruise/Bookend/Station etc
- Audio Gameplay - Sounds added for Fuel scooping, refinery, heat damage
- Audio Gameplay - Sounds added for Mining laser, asteroid chunks and related physics
- Audio Gameplay - Sounds added to FSD interdictor module, and interdiction gameplay
- Audio Ships - Sounds added for Imperial Clipper
- Audio Ships – Sounds added for Dropship
- Audio Options – Added more ways to personalise the audio in the options menu. Work in Progress.
- Audio Ambience - When entering rings, the stellar ambiences shift to a ring specific ambience.
- Audio GUI - The passive target scanner (select ship) now has audio notifications
- Audio GUI - Docking offenses will now result first in alarm sounds before (still) death.
- Audio GUI - Sound when flipping through sub targets.
- Audio Physics - New impact and physics sounds for ice and metal asteroids.
- Audio - Turning lights on/off is now audible.
- Audio Ships – Other ships Frameshift jump improvements including charge up
- Audio – New Remlok O2 mask/breathing sounds
- Audio Voice – Various new Ship Voice Alerts added
- Audio Voice – New ship voice system. More scalable and robust for future development.

Then theres loads of bug fixes, about 3 pages of them...

just 90 mins to go


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 30, 2014)

so ..... when does this mother get officially released?

And - those who are playing the beta - is it super nerdy like Eve - or quite playable?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 30, 2014)

Launch Party is 22nd Nov, they've said it'll be released this year. 

I'm not an excel in space EVE player so I can't compare but it's very playable. Can be a bit truckers-in-space if you want to play it that way but there are combat options (bounty hunting, piracy) if you want those, and exploration and mining. 

Mining is new in Beta 3 and has a quite complex and expensive mechanism (need mining laser and refinery, then you catch chunks you burn off asteroids and refine them into 1 ton units) but it can be lucrative if you find the right asteroids. 

After beta there will be a wipe and then a gamma phase for anyone who bought the game in advance before the final public general availability.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 31, 2014)

its very playable, nothing like EVE from what i can tell


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 2, 2014)

Beta 3.0.3 seems pretty stable to me. I've played for a fair few hours over the weekend with only one crash to desktop and a couple of disconnects.

Had a go at mining and made about Cr15k in an hour or so. So not very lucrative compared to some of the missions. Did one delivery run of 18 gold to an adjacent system for Cr159k - only had 20 minutes to do it but that was more than enough.

Here's a pretty picture I took while exploring 
 
And just for editor - here's a system I visited on Thursday


----------



## poului (Nov 4, 2014)

Was going to wait until its official launch but this latest patch sounds like it's got it working well. Should I just get the latest beta now?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 4, 2014)

Personally I'd say yes. 
Depends whether you'll get 15 quids worth of play in before the gamma launches by the end of the year.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2014)

i found the twin suns at iboothis D / 4 ( cant remember )

Thats quite a sight to behold


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 7, 2014)

So the launch date has been announced as Tuesday 16th December 2014. Beta will be available to buy until 22nd Nov (launch party) and will run until the launch.

Until that date the game is available for pre-order with a £4.99 discount plus the Mercenary Pack bits (extra ship at start, pack of ship paint jobs  and a ‘day one’ ship decal).


----------



## Quartz (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't see it available on Steam or Origin and the pre-order page gives no details as to how the digital download will be fulfilled.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 7, 2014)

Direct distribution from Frontier, not on Steam or Origin, at least initially. 

When you buy it you get access to download a Launcher which downloads the game and syncs updates as they're released.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh good. I suppose I'll have to sign up for an account. Yet another account to manage and a password to forget and a client to forget to install when I rebuild this PC.


----------



## poului (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like a top game but fuck me, these keyboard controls are a ballache. I think I'll tweak them.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 7, 2014)

Haven't even tried it with a keyboard and mouse, started out with a cheap Xbox style controller which was okay but a joystick makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 16, 2014)

Bit of discontent kicking off on the Frontier forums after the latest newsletter revealed that the Solo Offline mode described in the original Kickstarter campaign has been dropped.

All modes of play of Elite:Dangerous will now require a continuous internet connection so that events, trade prices, bulletin boards can be synced.

Lots of noise from people saying they only backed it because of the offline mode and they feel betrayed that Frontier have only said it has been dropped a month before launch.

Not that bothered myself as the main focus of the game has always been as an online (and multiplayer) experience.


----------



## Ming (Nov 18, 2014)

Well download the beta and I've got a T-55 joystick and pedals speeding through the post. I fucked up my O-levels because of that game. After a brief play I'm rehooked. Haven't been as excited by a game for years.


----------



## Ming (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm tempted to buy a new PC so I can turn up the eye candy. And a bigger monitor. And a set of 7.1 speakers (oh shit...).


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 18, 2014)

...and an Oculus Rift?


----------



## Ming (Nov 19, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> ...and an Oculus Rift?


Honestly....YES! I had a student nurse at work last week who had Elite Dangerous Beta and the developer version of the Rift. He said its so good it'll change the way games are played in general. I see a lot of money being spent by me on this game (although Euro Truck Simulator 2 is usable with the Rift apparently so i'll also be pretending to drive round the continent with a container load of drugs).


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2014)

saw that in the newsletter, wel jel


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2014)

A friend is bringing his new Oculus Rift DK2 round this evening for a play. My finger is hovering over the buy button on the Beta page


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2014)

wel jel x 10


----------



## Quartz (Nov 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> A friend is bringing his new Oculus Rift DK2 round this evening for a play. My finger is hovering over the buy button on the Beta page



I've been reading that the DK2 doesn't yet have quite the resolution or - apparently more importantly - the refresh rate required for smoothness. As someone who has big trouble with even HFR 3D in the cinema, that's a bit of a killer for me.



Ming said:


> I'm tempted to buy a new PC so I can turn up the eye candy. And a bigger monitor. And a set of 7.1 speakers (oh shit...).







Crispy said:


>




Very nice.

I'm really looking forward to this. I wonder if my 780 Ti will cope at 4K? Or will I 'have to' upgrade?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> My finger is hovering over the buy button on the Beta page


Only a day or two left to buy into the beta, after Saturday people who haven't bought the beta have to wait until 16th Dec to play. 

New features today are due to be player to player cargo transfers, ranking based on trading and exploration as well as combat and ranking within factions. 

For anyone interested in astronomy I'd say buying the game is a no-brainer. David Braben said that one of the reason he wanted to do the game was so he could pursue his hobby of astronomy and the science of stellar physics.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok so the checklist is:

- New spanking pc + graphics and monitor 
- joysticks, pads, etc
- VR headset 
- speakers with sub woofer
- copy of game 
- large stipend to cover loss of earnings to pay bills, food, clothes for children  
- father substitute for the children 
- small stipend to pay for nurse to change catheter and manage pressure sores


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah pretty much.



I try to restrict playing to when Mrs Llama is out. The cats keep patting my leg; either they want feeding or they fancy flying a Cobra Mk.III


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2014)

I managed to lever my finger off the mouse button for now. I'd be mad to buy such a deep time sink when I have zero free time.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 20, 2014)

I just hope I have the eyesight for it when I retire in 20 years.


----------



## poului (Nov 22, 2014)

Need a good joystick for this. The keyboard and mouse controls are shite.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2014)

its worth the investment


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2014)

hadnt been playing for a few weeks as i didn't want to burn myself out before it comes out but played a bit last night and it has really come on a long way, The suns now look amazing.

Will definitely be playing the gamma release when it comes out later


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 22, 2014)

Played a bit either side of the 3.9.1 update yesterday - interdictions seem a) a lot more frequent and b) a lot more aggressive.

Had stripped my Sidewinder down by removing the lasers in order to increase my jump range and have been set upon my NPC pirates on several occasions. Survived them all but had to take advantage of the repair cost bug (repair costs in the "Repairs" section are/were 10% of the hosts listed in "Station Services").

I see the 3.9.1 had a change to avoid "offensive station names".

Here's a picture of Cox Landing 



Cox Landing - an Ocellus Starport in the Seting system


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 22, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Will definitely be playing the gamma release when it comes out later


Gamma release is coming in the next half an hour or so - https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=62454


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Upgrading now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2014)

its pretty much unplayable at the moment


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 22, 2014)

I had to go out a minute before they released gamma and won't be back home for ages. Ho hum.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2014)

had much more time on it later this afternoon , just got the app, its really slick


----------



## rich! (Nov 23, 2014)

Wasn't that in Charing Cross this afternoon?


Lazy Llama said:


> With the Anniversary War picking up I thought I'd have a look at the conflict zones in the iBootis system.
> 
> At the low intensity zone I came across a Federation Dreadnought with just 6% left on its hull. Apparently the damage level doesn't change, but it gave me some practice at flying close to a HUGE ship.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 23, 2014)

Played for a few hours this afternoon, grinding out a few credits after the gamma wipe.
There was a traffic jam in one system with about 10 Cmdrs hanging around waiting for docking permission.
Even when granted, some were finding it difficult to get docking to take - cancelling and re-requesting seemed to fix that.
Had a brief chat with a couple of other people who were waiting and we showed off our ships to each other.

As hoped, the gamma seems more stable. I've seen a few bugs - credit balance displaying as zero was a scary one - but nothing that spoils the enjoyment.

Here's a hauler preparing to take off.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2014)

VERY orange and blue this game isn't it?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 23, 2014)

xenon II style


----------



## Ming (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone had a problem with the cockpit view not working (so you can't look around with the mouse or joystick). First time i played it worked but not since (i'm playing it on a laptop).


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 24, 2014)

Not tried it recently (I did set up an unused PS3 camera to do head detection but it was all over the shop...).

Gamma 1.01 has been released.
"The occurrences of Cox have been renamed to Pippin"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Even if you're using a joystick click on you Middle mouse button and you should get free view , it did stop working but now it seems ok


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone got the app yet ( iOS ) it'd great


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 24, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Has anyone got the app yet ( iOS ) it'd great


Yeah, downloaded it t'other day. 
It's good - some of it isn't immediately obvious, i.e. More detail about commodity prices by tapping them.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2014)

The only criticism I have of it is that I wish they would go back to the old Frontier system of jumping in at the outer edge of any given solar system, rather than right up against the star as it is now.  Other than that, it is amazing.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, dropping you next to the star and spamming you with "Too close! - Emergency stop!" messages but not actually drop you out of SuperCruise.

Freebie Cobra paintjob pack and half-price paint jobs in the store for Black Friday. 
Tempted to buy a few at a quid a shot for future use.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 29, 2014)

So the gamma has been out for a week now. It's up to gamma 1.0.4 now, lots of fixes going in.

Quite a lot of people have made it to Earth in the Sol system, but I'm still trundling around in a Hauler working up enough credits for a Cobra.

The Hauler handles like a 1960's Transit and sounds like a Vogon with indigestion.

Been blown up once during an interdiction - just didn't get my evasion and escape strategy into action.

Visited a few unsanctioned stations looking for trading possibilities and salvaged some trade data from an Unidentified Signal Source. Sold that on the Black Market for a nice profit.




Melroy Port - an Unsanctioned Station in an Anarchy system


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 2, 2014)

For the Première party at Duxford, they had a Cobra Mk III.







Not life-size but still pretty impressive.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 10, 2014)

So what news from Eliteangerous?

No wipe between current Gamma and the full launch in a week's time.
Gamma 2.00 released today with loads of new features, fixes, a route planner, and the Lakon-7 and Adder as playable ships.
Someone has made it to the centre of the galaxy
Lots of people are making huge profits transporting rare items 150 light years to sell.
More merch - new shirts and hoodies. Not tempted (much)
No more higher-res screenshots in non-solo play.
A couple of training videos:



And there's a launch trailer (with lots of "Not Game Footage" - why do they do that?!)


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2014)

I spent sometime online looking at player vids. I HAVE to resist this game!


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 15, 2014)

Official Trailer (with added honesty)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thats pretty true , although , it is still very true to the original elite which is great by me. I do admit its not complete and wont be by Tuesday , its still a hell of a lot better , even in the beta stages than a lot of AAA titles on release , its still buggy but the devs are working really hard on it and will be for a long time. Since playing it since beta its kept on getting better and better.
If you want a multiplayer frag fest look for star citizen, but no one knows when that's ever going to arrive in such a format. Considering Frontier has done it on a fraction of the budget that star citizen has got, I say fair play to Braben and co and I for one loves it


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 15, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Thats pretty true , although , it is still very true to the original elite which is great by me.


I don't mind that it is true to the original - I think that's a good thing 

I really object to the totally dishonest nature of the trailer. I know it says "Not actual game-play", but it's really trying to pass itself off as some kind of epic space dog-fighter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2014)

I think in time it will be, just not on release. Perhaps they should have put it out in a years time but then me and Lazy Llama wouldn't have been able to play it for the last few months  first world problem.

eta there were conflict zones in the beta , with huge fuck off capital ships and massive battles


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's another one of Edwin Stowe's videos - all in game footage.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2014)

Is that thing about interdictions true?

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-12-16-elite-dangerous-and-the-art-of-the-galactic-grind


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 16, 2014)

tommers said:


> Is that thing about interdictions true?


Sort of.

When an interdiction starts you get a "chase the circle" mini-game thing which isn't usually very difficult, though sometimes you lose even though you think you're doing okay. Alternatively, you can submit to interdiction which just drops you out of SuperCruise. 

If you win the interdiction circle game, you continue on your way. If you lose, your FrameShift Drive (FSD - used for hyperspace and supercruise) overheats and you drop out of SuperCruise. If you turn Flight Assist off, hit boost, make lots of unpredictable manoeuvres and use your boosters you can avoid taking much damage for long enough that your FrameShift Drive recovers and you can get away.

With a little practice, you can get away from almost every interdiction with no, or minor damage.

In safe systems you're much less likely to be interdicted.


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2014)

Upgraded from my old Adder to a Viper today, and added various upgrades. 

It is quite fast.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 20, 2014)

I've hit a bug which has left me with 26 of my 36 units of cargo taken up by Fruit & veg that I can't sell, jettison or otherwise get rid of. Ticketed it, as have several other people but until that's done, my only option would seem to be to get blown up in some manner and reclaim my ship through insurance


----------



## Tankus (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably plump for star citizen when its hits the bargin bin.....both feel like a fan boy rinsing operation at the mo !


----------



## Mungy (Dec 21, 2014)

I sold my freagle, bought a hauler, put a bigger frame shift drive in it and now i have been to sol and visited a few other haunts from the olden days. don't know whether to go visit the empire or go and find lave. it's a time sink for sure, but not as bad as i thought it would be. i'm still feeding my family and stuff, at least


----------



## Quartz (Dec 21, 2014)

Mungy said:


> I sold my freagle, bought a hauler, put a bigger frame shift drive in it and now i have been to sol and visited a few other haunts from the olden days.



Have you found the Voyager probes? Did they put the Pioneer probes in too?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 21, 2014)

Ran my Cobra into an asteroid which got rid of the stuck cargo in a rather spectacular fashion. 

Then did it again accidentally while mining, oops!


----------



## Mungy (Dec 21, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Have you found the Voyager probes? Did they put the Pioneer probes in too?



no and no idea. never thought to look for voyager probes


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not playing this game. I must not play this game.

However, I quite like watching it. Any recommended youtubers?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 21, 2014)

The top Twitch'ers are listed on the http://elitedangerous.com/ homepage.

I've watched a bit of FieryToad, and Kate Russell (who does the BBC Click programme) is currently doing a couple of hours playing Angel Rose, the hero of her Elite-based novel "Mostly Harmless", and her journey home to Slough.

I've watched some of Scott Manley's guides (https://www.youtube.com/user/szyzyg) but I try to play in the limited Wife-Acceptable time I get.


----------



## agricola (Dec 23, 2014)

Does anyone know why the three stations in orbit around Earth have different orbits now?  Whilst landing at Gorbachev earlier today, Lincoln was only a short distance (around 1000km) away; from what I remember of Frontier they were always equidistant to each other on the same orbit.  This has perplexed me more than it should have.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 23, 2014)

It's a slightly bodged clone of Earth created by Thargoids, maybe?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2014)

I've upgraded my side winder with a multi cannon , and been mostly bounty hunting having great fun and making a fair few quid


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2014)

I might buy this soon. Is it all finished?  Or are there still bugs being patched etc?  

I've been burned in the past.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 23, 2014)

Loads of bugs, some more serious than others. The Frontier forums have loads of whining going on so I tend to read more in the Facebook group. 

It'll improve and there's loads more stuff coming.


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Loads of bugs, some more serious than others. The Frontier forums have loads of whining going on so I tend to read more in the Facebook group.
> 
> It'll improve and there's loads more stuff coming.



OK cool. I might give it some time then.  Seems to be the way of the world.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 24, 2014)

Game is great. They've made some changes and it's worked well with trading and allowing you to expand factions you choose to support. The possibilities are endless  

Brother is borrowing Occulus Rift headset over Christmas from his work. I'm excited!


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2014)

Fuck it, I cracked.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 25, 2014)

On the off-chance that anyone should be interested, Overclockers are doing the Saitek X-55 Rhino HOTAS for £149.99 this week only. They're about £199 on Amazon.


----------



## Cid (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't buy from overclockers, Proudfoot is a racist cunt.

Scan has them for £160, but not in stock until 9th Jan.


----------



## golightly (Dec 26, 2014)

Cid said:


> Don't buy from overclockers, Proudfoot is a racist cunt.
> 
> Scan has them for £160, but not in stock until 9th Jan.


 
Overclockers is no longer owned by Proudfoot. The company was sold in 2012.

Anyway, it's a bit academic as the joysticks have all been sold.


----------



## Cid (Dec 26, 2014)

golightly said:


> Overclockers is no longer owned by Proudfoot. The company was sold in 2012.
> 
> Anyway, it's a bit academic as the joysticks have all been sold.



Cheers, missed that.


----------



## golightly (Dec 26, 2014)

Cid said:


> Cheers, missed that.


 
Not to say that the company is any more ethical, mind you.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 26, 2014)

£170 in stock at CPC - http://cpc.farnell.com/saitek/scb432150002-02-1/joystick-saitek-x55-throttle/dp/CS27253
Most places seem sold out of Xmas.

I'll stick with the Thrustmaster T.Flight for the time being but it'd be nice to have more buttons on-stick.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2014)

Do I have to sync files every day when I start the launcher?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 26, 2014)

Only when there's an update, of which there have been three since launch on 16th Dec.


----------



## Ming (Dec 27, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Only when there's an update, of which there have been three since launch on 16th Dec.


Did you custom map the keys or did it just work out the box (I got an X-55 for crimble) ? Any tips on setting it up?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm using a Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS. I've customised the mappings a little over the default - hat controls directional thrusters during landing, throttle front bar controls vertical thrust.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 27, 2014)

I seen to be getting more diverse missions than I remember , got a job from the imperial navy that I promptly failed lol 

I'm playing it a lot more than I have been lately and really enjoying it


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2014)

I sat down with it last night and managed to launch and fly around for a bit.   I did a couple of the training missions and I worked out how navigate some menus. 

Then I landed back where I started but it didn't dock and I'd already spent ages finding out how to map controls so I could get through the initial pre-check thing so I left it. 

Sure it wasn't this complicated back in the day.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 27, 2014)

tommers said:


> Then I landed back where I started but it didn't dock and I'd already spent ages finding out how to map controls so I could get through the initial pre-check thing so I left it.



Did you request Docking Permission?  - left panel - Contacts - select the station and then Request Docking

There is an occasional bug where, even when you've requested permission and it's been granted, when you get to the pad the landing guide doesn't come up and you can't land. In those cases, cancelling the dock (same place as the original request) and re-requesting works. If you're in a station (rather than an outpost), make sure you leave the station before you cancel docking.


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Did you request Docking Permission?  - left panel - Contacts - select the station and then Request Docking
> 
> There is an occasional bug where, even when you've requested permission and it's been granted, when you get to the pad the landing guide doesn't come up and you can't land. In those cases, cancelling the dock (same place as the original request) and re-requesting works. If you're in a station (rather than an outpost), make sure you leave the station before you cancel docking.


To be honest I've probably docked in the wrong place or something.  It was a landing pad and I got the right number.  There was a yellow thing above it.   I got above it and then used down thrust to get onto the pad. 

I'm sure I read in the manual that I need to be facing the right way,  so that's probably it.  I was too tired to try to figure it out.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, facing the right way and with landing gear down, though it warns about the latter when you get over the pad.
If the landing guidance thing appeared in the scanner you were at the correct pad.

For anyone who hasn't seen it, there's now a full manual (PDF, 13MB) as well as the quick start one (PDF, 4.3MB).


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2014)

Is there a way to see what a station's prices are without docking?  You could see that in the original game but I can't find it here.

Is there a way to target a planet or station from the system map?  They seem separate to the rest of the GUI, you have to check which planet you need and then find it in the list on the contact screen.  Seems a bit clunky and odd.  The same navigation keys don't even work, which is weird.

If I target something does it appear differently on my scanner?  Sometimes when I target a destination I have to search to find it in my screen... and there's so many contacts on my scanner it's hard to see.

Is there a trick to supercruise?  I'm having trouble ending up near my target.  Always overshoot.

Sorry for the questions, I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2014)

Ah,  I guess the target will then be in the navigation thing that you use to dock?   So you can align with that.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 29, 2014)

tommers said:


> Is there a way to see what a station's prices are without docking? You could see that in the original game but I can't find it here.


Not without using an external tool (or screenshots from previous visits) - there's a list of things at  https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=52248 including a crowdsource commodity price network and trade calculators.


tommers said:


> If I target something does it appear differently on my scanner? Sometimes when I target a destination I have to search to find it in my screen... and there's so many contacts on my scanner it's hard to see.


Targeted items appear in <>'s on the scanner. Also the compass above left of the scanner) points to the target/landing pad etc.


tommers said:


> Is there a trick to supercruise? I'm having trouble ending up near my target. Always overshoot.


Go full pelt until the ETA timer by the target says about 00:00:08, then throttle back into the blue and adjust it so that the ETA timer stays at around 8 seconds. When you're under 1,000km/s you can throttle up a bit so you stay under 1,000km/s but faster than the default braking.

With practice you can get down to having the ETA time at 6 secs. Below that you're likely to overshoot.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks. The interface does bug me a bit,  the whole game isn't very user friendly.   Why don't stations broadcast prices?  Why isn't it automatic to jump to a station's vicinity?  I'm sure that will lessen as I get more used to it and start working out little tricks (like docking in the original) but it's like they haven't properly tested stuff and thought about how it all fits together.   I mean you could do all of this in Elite and you had an autopilot in frontier.   They've made it harder to achieve what you want to do than it was 30 years ago. 

Seems a bit strange. 

I'm enjoying it and this stuff hadn't really occurred before but now I think about it...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, I know what you mean, it seems a bit backwards in places, but I think they've erred in favour of gameplay - so they make you fly to the station and dock as otherwise it'd quickly turn into a spreadsheet-based trade simulator. 

It adds the risk of interdiction, encountering USSes, accidentally slamming into the side of the spaceport of 200m/s (not that I've ever done that, ahem) and keeps the user engaged. I think that may well be why the docking computer is a bit flakey - I've not used one in months now and don't have one installed in my ship any more. They're giving people stuff to do, though it may seem tedious at times.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, that's fair enough I suppose and they're also limited by it being multiplayer IYSWIM.  If it was single player they could fudge the autopilot thing but if there's a chance other players (who are inherently unpredictable) might interfere then you need to add in proper collision avoidance and whatever else.

It does make trading a bit of crapshoot though.  I went to about 6 stations before I found somebody who would pay the average price for some minerals I bought.  I'm sure there are clues in the station descriptions (apart from the import / export commodities).


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 29, 2014)

The commodities at stations often list where they're imported to/from in the description on the righthand side of the prices.

Also the trade info listed on the dropdown at the top of the commodities, and the trade routes on the Galactic map often give more clues.

Having said that, I've followed the map trade route info to find a profit of only a couple of hundred credits per unit when an adjacent system gives over a thousand. It also doesn't show intra-system trade - agricultural and industrial stations in the same system which can turn a fair profit without ever jumping into Hyperspace.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2014)

The jump thing isn't too bad cos I realised you can just get within 1,000km or something and it automatically drops you at the station.

Docking is a pain though, I keep getting denied - presumably cos there are other ships trying to use the station and they only have 3 platforms or whatever. Even if they did a queue, that would be better.  As it is you are sat there spamming docking requests and getting nowhere.

I have managed to get about 13,000 credits, fought off a couple of pirates and done a lot of docking.

I just need to look up how to claim a bounty now.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 30, 2014)

Once you're away from the starting systems the docking denied thing won't be a problem. 

I'm still well within inhabited space and haven't seen another player in weeks.


----------



## Supine (Dec 30, 2014)

I so want to play this!


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Once you're away from the starting systems the docking denied thing won't be a problem.
> 
> I'm still well within inhabited space and haven't seen another player in weeks.


Ah right,  yes I did think that would be it.  There are a lot of sidewinders about.


----------



## Mungy (Dec 30, 2014)

i've been flying a pimped up adder for a while. stripped it, sold it and bought a viper. pimped it a bit and took a kill pirates mission. got to a USS and it was an anaconda which proceeded to wipe the floor with me 

respawned, stripped the viper and sold it and bought a cobra. it's going to be a long grind to pimp this up 

sticking to trading and exploring. shooting things can be overrated


----------



## agricola (Dec 30, 2014)

Found two Earth-like worlds in orbit around one another today, in LHS 4031 (which is in the Empire, near Ys).  It was nice.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2014)

This game is driving me mad.

I got a mission to kill some traders.  So I went and killed a trader. Got a price on my head.  And a fine for stolen goods cos I picked up the cargo.  Left it on what I thought was pause and came back to find my ship blown up.

So I decided to go straight.  

Got to a station and there was a fight going on. Picked up some of the cargo that was floating about. Got fined for picking up stolen goods.  

Can you not pick up floating cargo then?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 30, 2014)

You can only legally pick up cargo if it's been abandoned by another player (using the specific "jettison (Abandon)" option in the cargo menu, not if they just jettison it or it's floating around or left over from an explosion.

So generally, stuff you find will be considered stolen. You can still sell it at stations with blackmarkets, and if you do it at an anarchy system, you probably won't get scanned and fined.

It's possible to sneak into a non-anarchy station without getting scanned, but it's a bit of s skill and involves turning off most of your systems, boosting in from miles away with your thrusters turned off. 

Here's a demo of how it's done.


Oh, and there's no pause. If I need to leave for a little while and I'm not docked, I usually SuperCruise to the middle of nowhere and then drop out and shut down my propulsion systems to reduce my heat signature.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice to see anarchy is being fairly represented by the gaming industry.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2014)

I did spend the time while it was paused thinking "I wonder how they manage that with the whole multi player thing?"


----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2015)

Red giants are big.


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2015)

The game almost gave me 4.5 million credits just now.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 1, 2015)

Almost?


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah.  I was outfitting at a dock and I wanted to swap one laser for another.  There was a server error when I did it and when I went back in I could suddenly afford any gun I wanted - which was odd as I only had about 10k credits.  I tried to buy the gun I was looking at and it said my pulse laser was worth 4,267,199,129 credits or something like that.  So it might actually have been billion.  Fuck.

Anyway, I had a brief internal struggle over whether to effectively buy the whole game by cheating, decided that was probably OK, and went for a fragment cannon.  It kept erroring the transaction and kicking me out but kept saying the gun was worth this huge amount.  I tried it a few times and got a few thousand out of it cos it didn't debit the cost of the new gun, but not the millions or billions that it looked like handing over.

I also just got a few extra thousand cos I picked some cargo up and sold it on the black market and it made me sell it four times (I guess cos it was four tonnes of cargo).  So I sold 2 tonnes of one thing, and then 2 tonnes of the other thing and the first thing came back and could be sold again, then the second, the first again etc.

Fun!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 2, 2015)

Reports on the facebook group of a lot of server-side errors tonight with delivery missions switching to different commodity/quantity before delivery.


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, something was definitely up.  I've definitely been bitten though. Game is much more fun now I've got a better ship and am hunting pirates etc.  I really want to get an asp but I think I need rank in the federation and I don't know how to do the "get personal weapons" missions.

And then an anaconda cos I saw one beat 3 police vipers tonight and I want that.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 2, 2015)

Fenris' guide to Fed and Imp ranking might prove useful - http://www.fenris.co.uk/elite/


----------



## agricola (Jan 2, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Reports on the facebook group of a lot of server-side errors tonight with delivery missions switching to different commodity/quantity before delivery.



I had problems with scanning taking ages, then the scanned planetoids going back to "unexplored" after logging out and logging back in.  It was very annoying.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've not really had any problems but this afternoon I've upgraded my adder with new weapons , shields and other stuff, to make it a bount  hunting bad boy. I just hope when I log in its all still there


----------



## agricola (Jan 2, 2015)

A pirate called Enkidu Maat tried to jump me today.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been bounty hunting.  Got a viper now and working out of an anarchy system.  Doing black box and kill pirate missions, picking up lost cargo and upgrading the ship.  It's great fun, which is weird cos I'm essentially grinding but it's good to get stuff set up how you want it.

How can you tell who is a human? Is it everybody with "Cmdr" in front of their name?

Also, I've picked up about 80k worth of bounties for alliance or imperial systems.  I can't even see them on my map.  I'm going to go exploring soon but is there a general direction to head in?  Or is it mixed up?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2015)

if you have a kill warrant scanner and use it on pirates, all bounties from all areas are awarded, you just have to get to that region of space to claim them, its no mistake. I think humans do have the CMDR prefix.

Am really enjoying bounty hunting, but this am ( about 4.30am to be precise ) I got a pirate killing mission for 21k to kill 7 of them, but then i got the mission updated and was asked to abandon the mission for 2k , i still went to the system to try and find these pirates as the mission reward and bounties would have made me about 50k but I could not find one bastard pirate in over an hour of trawling USS' so im not sure if thats to do with the server strangeness going on but im not that impressed by it, but hey, its all good


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> if you have a kill warrant scanner and use it on pirates, all bounties from all areas are awarded, you just have to get to that region of space to claim them, its no mistake. I think humans do have the CMDR prefix.
> 
> Am really enjoying bounty hunting, but this am ( about 4.30am to be precise ) I got a pirate killing mission for 21k to kill 7 of them, but then i got the mission updated and was asked to abandon the mission for 2k , i still went to the system to try and find these pirates as the mission reward and bounties would have made me about 50k but I could not find one bastard pirate in over an hour of trawling USS' so im not sure if thats to do with the server strangeness going on but im not that impressed by it, but hey, its all good


No, I had the same thing with black boxes. It's random innit, took me over an hour to get one.  Also, I'm not sure what counts as a pirate - I think it has to be the encounter where they scan your ship for cargo.  I killed the guy who gives you the alternate mission.  He even had a bounty and he didn't count as one.

I know about the warrant scanner, just wondered which direction I need to head in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2015)

found scanning and getting a wanted status coming up usually nabs me a pirate,

oh and im ages away from empire and alliance space too


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

I might make that the next thing.  A Viper is an acceptable ship I reckon so maybe it's time to head off and see the sights.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

There's a map here.

http://www.edgalaxymap.com/

It doesn't have the system I'm in on it but it looks like everything is south and east of where I am.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice , cheers .I've just got myself a frame drive indicator , makes bounty hunting much easier when pulling them out of supercruise and fucking them up


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Nice , cheers .I've just got myself a frame drive indicator , makes bounty hunting much easier when pulling them out of supercruise and fucking them up


Cool. How does it work? You can't scan them with the kill warrant scanner in supercruise so do you only pull out people who have "wanted" status?

Does the cargo scanner work with supercruise?

Is there any way of getting more info about them than the basic?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2015)

for the indicator , you just need to target, see they are wanted , get behind and in close range and just tap the button, it then takes you into the mini game, haven't tried out a cargo scanner yet, im a bounty hunter not a pirate


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> for the indicator , you just need to target, see they are wanted , get behind and in close range and just tap the button, it then takes you into the mini game, haven't tried out a cargo scanner yet, im a bounty hunter not a pirate


Yeah right. Fine lines.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2015)

tbh the hassle of trying to get rid of the cargo when im not in an anarchy system, isnt worth the fines and grief from the rozzers for my liking.

However that may change when i get my cobra


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> tbh the hassle of trying to get rid of the cargo when im not in an anarchy system, isnt worth the fines and grief from the rozzers for my liking.
> 
> However that may change when i get my cobra


Yeah, that's true. And you only get half price on the cargo anyway.  Bloody mug's game


----------



## agricola (Jan 3, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> tbh the hassle of trying to get rid of the cargo when im not in an anarchy system, isnt worth the fines and grief from the rozzers for my liking.
> 
> However that may change when i get my cobra



There are black markets in quite a few non-Anarchy systems, you just need to find one thats on an outpost rather than a station and the free money is yours.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## agricola (Jan 3, 2015)

Perhaps a daft question, but does anyone know if the "Traffic Report" that comes up while docked relates to just human characters transiting through a system?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2015)

i have no idea  soz


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 3, 2015)

agricola said:


> Perhaps a daft question, but does anyone know if the "Traffic Report" that comes up while docked relates to just human characters transiting through a system?


Just humans, I believe. 
This thread seems to indicate it's humans only, albeit in any mode. 
https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=89967


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2015)

Found an Empire system in the middle of the Federation - Liaedin.  Bit of a fucker to get to though.  I spent about an hour last night checking out which is the closest system to jump from.  It did give me a route once but said I couldn't do it after I'd docked for some fuel


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2015)

cool , i'll have a look around the systems im in.

Im seriously thinking about changing my Adder for a viper and i haven't done any trading since the beta and don't need the cargo space. 

Any thoughts if this is unwise ?


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the viper.  You can always mess around with modules to customise. I've got 12 cargo space at the moment. Probably don't need all that but couldn't afford anything else I needed.

Jump distance does seem a bit low but it has 4 hard points and 2 utility so you can handle most things.  I killed a federal drop ship last night but an anaconda made short work of me and I had to leg it.

The only thing I notice is that sometimes it's nice to have cargo space to pick up "prototype tech" or whatever if you come across it.  I haven't done any actual trading for ages.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2015)

cool , just done it, kitted it out went after a master in a cobra , was taking him down , then the fukker rammed me twice and destroyed me, lost  abot 20k of exploration data to boot. Fukker

I also bought a frame shift wake scanner , tried using it, but couldnt find any data on where the ship had gone

so i sold that


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah not sure about that scanner. I bought it and used it once to check how it worked but not had cause to use it since.  I wanted to be able to track big bounties if they shifted away.  Lost a few like that and it's annoying.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2015)

just found this


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2015)

Excellent. That was a very informative and deadpan video.


----------



## agricola (Jan 4, 2015)

tommers said:


> Yeah not sure about that scanner. I bought it and used it once to check how it worked but not had cause to use it since.  I wanted to be able to track big bounties if they shifted away.  Lost a few like that and it's annoying.



Dumbfire rockets will solve that problem.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2015)

Anybody else unable to connect?  I was busy mining and then....


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2015)

Don't know what was going on last night but cleared about 50 tonnes of cargo around ngaliba nav beacon.  Mostly gold but rare art, military plans etc too. Totalled about 230k.  Just floating about and seemed to keep appearing.  There were other players there shooting up ships but nobody seemed to be collecting it.


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2015)

It was a shame I had to go to bed. 

Made a nice change from mining 5% Rutile fragments.   God, that's dull.


----------



## Cid (Jan 10, 2015)

Some useful trading tools:

Rare goods spreadsheet (you can make a lot of money on these trades, not tried yet though - may have a go, but only got D4 FSD on my Cobra as yet).

Slopey's best profit calc. Used this a fair bit, can be buggy, but I think this is mainly because there have been so many changes of late, he usually updates it within half a day or so.


----------



## Cid (Jan 10, 2015)

Got myself a B4 FSD (fully laden 16.7ly) now - the jump lines are starting to have a wispy beauty to them - so many places to explore. And yet you zoom out and it fades to a dot. I like zooming towards the centre of the galaxy and being presented with a vast field of specs, each a star, each with its own system. Pretty sure I'll go down the explorer route, kit out an Asp and head off into the middle of nowhere, maybe take out the odd pirate. I need to get my head round combat and getting my vehicles kitted out for it - my Cobra nearly got taken out by an Eagle today (had to jump away) ... Haven't got the power management thing down yet.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 10, 2015)

Racked up a million running rare goods for a couple of hours today. Very tedious though as most of the sources seem to be relatively close to each other, so getting 150LY away to get best selling price is awkward, especially as the route planner only works up to about 75LY.

Since this week's updates I'm seeing a lot more human players. Even got interdicted by one today who asked for 5t of rares and let me go when I jettisoned them. Didn't really mind and he was very polite and efficient about it. 

As my insurance is getting on for 100K and I had 50t+ of rares, I was better off doing that than fighting in a Type-6.


----------



## Mungy (Jan 14, 2015)

I traded in my Cobra for a Type 6. I have also found a nice trade between 2 places. 2100cr profit per ton round trip, 3 jumps each way. I have over 2m credits. Not sure whether to save up for an A4 FSD, A4 thrusters and kit it out for exploring or just keep grinding until I have enough to buy a Cobra and kit it out in A rated shite and go exploring


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm still pimping up my viper , but got into a fix when I mis hit a security ship and got completely battered , I'm back down to 1000 credits :-( grr


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 14, 2015)

The Type-6 seems very prone to overheating.

Or I just suck at fuel scooping.


----------



## Mungy (Jan 14, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> The Type-6 seems very prone to overheating.
> 
> Or I just suck at fuel scooping.


An A rated power plant may improve matters. I've got a C rated one and it doesn't overheat when engaging FSD which the D rated did sometimes. Better heat management apparently. Facts are rare for some reason


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, not seen one for sale recently
Have seen the A4 FSD but that's 1.5 mil. 

Would like to add a Detailed Surface Scanner and intermediate discovery scanner but cost of the latter is a bit rich and the former would mean losing shields or cargo. Maybe if/when I get an Asp.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 15, 2015)

Zero Punctuation review of Elite Dangerous:

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/9991-Elite-Dangerous-Review


----------



## Cid (Jan 15, 2015)

Still using a Cobra, but now fairly well equipped. I like it - I can still make about 800k cr on a rare round trip (Systems around Zaonce to systems around Zeessze, bit over an hour), but am capable of wandering off to do the odd bit of surveying or hunting. Have to be slightly wary around Vipers due to their agility and similar hardpoints (although I now have much better power management than they can handle), but anything else is run from or destroy. Detailed surface scanner is a bit of an arse, you have to be within about 50ls of a planet (100ls of a sun, 5ls of an asteroid belt iirc) and have that object targeted. Which, in a way, is fine - it means you're actually looking round the system... The annoying bit is replanning your route every system because you've changed targets. There may be a way around this of course, should probably try to work it out. The intermediate scanner is vital for exploration.

I'd tend to think that exploration in a type-6 is a bad idea, unless you're good at avoiding interdictions.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 15, 2015)

even after god knows how long iv been playing this it still has that ' one more go ' factor, still getting annoyed at losing bounties from other factions as i havent even got near that region of space then i get blown up grr

still loving it tho


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 15, 2015)

Cid said:


> I'd tend to think that exploration in a type-6 is a bad idea, unless you're good at avoiding interdictions.


Yeah, it's not the best ship for it, but while wandering around finding good trade routes I'm passing a lot of places with 10+ bodies which I'm getting v.little cash for without the Detail scanner, and as you say, the intermediate is necessary if you're not going to spend a lot of time flying blind looking for extra stars. As I say, probably best waiting for an Asp.

Only place I've been interdicted by players is in rare supplying systems, and I seem to either get away from NPCs or find that there's nothing there when they pull me out of SC.


----------



## Cid (Jan 15, 2015)

I haven't had too many problems myself, but I'm still just 'scout' in exploration. The problem is that you're spending a lot more time in a system and sending off all kinds of signals (which I think technically makes you more noticeable, but not sure it's properly applied) and you're also usually in the same plane as the orbiting bodies (which again is supposed to make you more visible). I keep feeling I should be being interdicted more often, but I'm not actually sure I am.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm now Competent  

just upgraded my power plant, thrusters and shield generator.

I had kitted it out with a turreted plasma laser and missile launcher on the small hard points, but no one told me the turrets are by default set to ' fire at will ' sao when i came up to a USS that was a wedding barge, the turrets decided to take them out resulting in a huge fine and nuff problems with the old bill.

So i went back top the 2x multi cannon ( on med hard points ) and 1 x beam laser and 1 x burst laser ( on the small hard points ) now combat is much easier


----------



## Mungy (Jan 23, 2015)

After amassing a mighty 4 million credits, I bought a sidey and pimped it up and did some bounty hunting in a planetary ring. it was fun, but not fun enough. so i traded it for an eagle, pimped it and tested it before going to another system. life support turned off  so i downgraded it slightly and off i went. killed some NPCs then almost got eaten by an annie, a couple of shots at me and shields gone and 13% hull. i very luckily limped home.

now enjoying shooting NPCs, i traded my crappy eagle for an adder and pimped that up somewhat and hung around a nav beacon in an anarchy system. killed some nasty NPCs. took on an asp, my skillz are a little better and after an epic turning battle, the NPC barely laid a finger on me, but it still took me a while to kill him for a 20k bounty. as i was enjoying my victory i spied some new ships at the beacon. i went over to say "hi"  and one of them, an annie went red on me and started firing. fuck this i thought and hied off home for a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## Cid (Jan 30, 2015)

Pretty much stopped playing now. I got an Asp Explorer and wandered off scanning systems, but it felt a bit MMO grindy. I could see myself making plans like 'next I'll get an A spec viper for combat, maybe an A spec Cobra for missiony combat'. It's a bit unpolished too... For exploring to work I'd like better jump planning, info on who's visited a system etc. Also, perhaps oddly, more interdictions - I want to feel a pulse of fear when I fire off a long-range scan (and also some combat adds variety of course). I might get more out of it if long-range jumping was easier to plan, but then I suppose that takes a bit of the venturing into the unknown factor away. Also you don't often see much of the system you're in - planet scans are complete before you're close (and if they weren't it would be extremely tedious). Perhaps a more detailed model in the scanner would help. The lack of a sense of progression can make it a bit dull too. That said there was joy in stumbling on an odd binary system or nearly crashing into a white dwarf. If I had more time on my hands I might get back into it, but will probably wait and see how updates develop for now.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 30, 2015)

1.1 (beta next week, release the week after) is supposed to bring some of that.
Longer range route planning (up to 1000ly), system discovery tagging ( so you get credit if you're the first to upload data about a system) etc.

I've not had much game time of late, but I've fixed up a proxy to produce a working version of FD's Galnet RSS Newsfeed, which I'm using to feed a forum on https://gonegeeky.com (which anyone is welcome to visit if they fancy a change).

http://gonegeeky.com/edproxy/ if anyone wants a working RSS feed (rather than the broken one that FD produce)


----------



## Mungy (Jan 31, 2015)

earned a quick cr 2m trading luxuries, hate the grind though and would have needed to grind for hours to get an asp, so still no asp. ditched the adder and bought a mostly a viper. still got my type 6 for grind. really enjoying killing npcs at the moment


----------



## Mungy (Feb 6, 2015)

i was first to discover 9 systems. CMDR Randy Giles


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2015)

Cid said:


> Pretty much stopped playing now. I got an Asp Explorer and wandered off scanning systems, but it felt a bit MMO grindy...


To be fair, the original game was kind of like that anyway iirc.  Still compelling though.


----------



## Cid (Feb 6, 2015)

Mungy said:


> i was first to discover 9 systems. CMDR Randy Giles



Does it tell you whether a system has been explored now?

I've been playing Dragon Age: inquisition, which is proving to be a massive time-sink, I quite fancy taking to the stars again.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 6, 2015)

Cid said:


> Does it tell you whether a system has been explored now?
> 
> I've been playing Dragon Age: inquisition, which is proving to be a massive time-sink, I quite fancy taking to the stars again.






			
				michael brookes said:
			
		

> I have access to a very large dump of exploration discovered by data up until yesterday. As of update 1.1 you will be notified when you sell exploration data that you are marked as the discover of. For those explorers before the update there's no such information but I can look it up for you.
> 
> Edit: The list has been suitable sanitised and is available here:



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Px3TF3wE0PRXI2M25pRUtPVU0/view?usp=sharing

- taken from the frontier forums.


----------



## Cid (Feb 6, 2015)

Does it tell you before you sell the data though? i.e when you're on the map/enter a system is there a way to know whether someone's been there before?


----------



## Mungy (Feb 7, 2015)

Cid said:


> Does it tell you before you sell the data though? i.e when you're on the map/enter a system is there a way to know whether someone's been there before?


have no idea on that front. haven't been exploring in 1.1

i did get to fly an e rated python. it was 100cr. can see how it would be fun a rated.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 8, 2015)

Article about Elite Dangerous being stuck in an 80's capitalist-based model of the future.

Not often you see that sort of thing being considered in video game reviews.

http://killscreendaily.com/articles...falls-somewhere-between-rock-and-marketplace/


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Article about Elite Dangerous being stuck in an 80's capitalist-based model of the future.



The game or Frontier Developments?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 9, 2015)

tommers said:


> The game or Frontier Developments?


Well, one created the other, but mostly the focus on the free-market economy in the game.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 9, 2015)

Treated myself to a Saitek X-55 Rhino as SaverStore were doing them very cheap for a day last week - £136+delivery.
Been trying out some of the different profiles that people have done for it, can't believe how difficult it is to switch to different controls when you're used to one set.

Lovely device though, seems more accurate than the T-Flight X I was using before, and it has more buttons that a pearly king.


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2015)

I am the first to discover two planets!


----------



## Mungy (Feb 13, 2015)

so i bought an asp with hardly any useful upgrades. started a round trip of rares that would cover about 900ly or so to see some of the galaxy and make some money. got bored before i got the the lave, diso etc part of the run, sold what i had and went to founders world, sold the asp, and went back to the trusty type 6 with a rated stuff where it counts and a couple where it is just extravagance, because i can. i've got 5m cr. going to grind my way to 40m cr to buy an a rated asp outright. i like this game


----------



## agricola (Feb 16, 2015)

Popped 120 ly out from settled space to do some exploring, then booked a course home that happened to go through almost entirely unexplored space. 

I love this game.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

Each time I look in this thread it's like looking into a restaurant when I'm hungry and seeing a gorgeous meal waiting for me. But I must resist!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2015)

Isinona's videos are all good, but his latest stands out.



Great piloting and great role play.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 16, 2015)

Do you have gravity in ship combat? Do you slow down if you don't add power?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 16, 2015)

Idaho said:


> Do you have gravity in ship combat? Do you slow down if you don't add power?


Depends whether you have Flight Assist on or not. With it turned on, you slow down and pitch/roll/yaw stops when you centre the joystick. With it turned off, you keep spinning....


----------



## Idaho (Feb 16, 2015)

So can you flip to face backwards whilst moving in one direction?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 16, 2015)

Idaho said:


> So can you flip to face backwards whilst moving in one direction?


Yes, I believe so with Flight Assist turned off.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally got to earth , then had to bugger off whilst checking out a capital ship as the Feds hate me , now i'm in alliance space and all is good


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2015)

Idaho said:


> So can you flip to face backwards whilst moving in one direction?


Yep. If you watch Isinona's videos, you'll see him doing all sorts of nice maneuvers that involve decoupled thrust and attitude directions. It must be a bugger to drive though - you're adjusting three rotation and three translation axes independently. It pretty much requires a stick/throttle setup with plenty of buttons. And lots of practice.


----------



## agricola (Feb 25, 2015)

Found a Class 5 Gas Giant with an orbital period of 0.6 days today, 0.02 AU out from its star.   One of the more memorable jumping-in events of the game so far!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 26, 2015)

Spooky things at the edge.....


----------



## agricola (Mar 3, 2015)

Fer-de-Lance coming in patch 1.2.


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2015)

agricola said:


> Fer-de-Lance coming in patch 1.2.


Might start playing again then.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Spooky things at the edge.....




A fan edit - the sound is from _Sunshine_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2015)

i was playing the 1.2 beta last night, not tried wings tho, but there are lots of little differences like, weak and strong signal sources , i bought a python for 100 credits , fitted it out like a bad boy, and I've found my love again after it waned a little.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2015)

How did you get a python for 100 credits?!?!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2015)

tommers said:


> How did you get a python for 100 credits?!?!


Everything's cheap in the beta


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2015)

every ship is 100 cr, so are the shield boosters and hull reinforcement kits


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2015)

Cheating   pay to win.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> A fan edit - the sound is from _Sunshine_


Yes, but nicely done.


----------



## Cid (Mar 4, 2015)

tommers said:


> Cheating   pay to win.



Presumably because they want people testing everything from all the ships.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 4, 2015)

Level playing field within the beta, they're all the same price to everyone and the beta is an entirely separate environment.

That gives the beta testers an slight advantage in that they've used the new stuff (ships, features) a week before others, but there has to be some reason to want to help beta test.

Might have a go with the remote camera view later. I rarely encounter other players so wings are a bit "meh" for me personally..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2015)

yeah you wont be able to transfer your saves over from the beta, so no pay to win.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2015)

I was only joking but I didn't realise it was separate.  What are wings?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 4, 2015)

tommers said:


> I was only joking but I didn't realise it was separate.  What are wings?


Groups of up to 4 commanders who can fly, fight, trade and explore together. You can slave your nav systems to the wing so that you all enter and exit hyperspace/SuperCruise together.

Can also do group targeting so you all aim for the same target.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2015)

its looking pretty special so far


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 4, 2015)

Managed to get Interdicted while playing with the external camera


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 4, 2015)

Frontier have announced that Elite: Dangerous is going to be released on the Xbox One.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2015)

He clarified it was a timed exclusive and is coming to the PS4 too. Apparently this will be the full game not a console version...


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 7, 2015)

Braben awarded Bafta Fellowship:





http://www.bafta.org/press/press-releases/british-academy-games-awards-fellowship-2015


----------



## Mungy (Mar 13, 2015)

the vulture is awesome


----------



## grubby local (Mar 13, 2015)

they've removed the offline mode? curses! I've been waiting six months already for the mac version. gutted gx


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 13, 2015)

the bounties have gone up loads, fuel , repair and fighters have gone down in price since an update yesterday, makes fighting finally worth it, made about 200k in an hour earlier.

It becoming fun again 

1.3 is being teased at a massive content update, lets hope its the thargoids


----------



## starfish (Mar 14, 2015)

Im going to have a bit of money & potentially a lot of free time coming my way soon. Thankfully, i dont have the patience or dexterity to play stuff like this  Ill just make do with watching these amazing little snippets that get posted on here


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 14, 2015)

Is this going to be one of those things that, by the time I get my computer sorted out so I can actually play it, it'll be too hard to join in cos everyone will have better ships, weapons, allies, etc?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 14, 2015)

No as you can play in solo mode whilst you learn and get some money for the new ships.


----------



## agricola (Mar 15, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> the bounties have gone up loads, fuel , repair and fighters have gone down in price since an update yesterday, makes fighting finally worth it, made about 200k in an hour earlier.
> 
> It becoming fun again
> 
> 1.3 is being teased at a massive content update, lets hope its the thargoids



If it is, I hope they put them in a far-away bit of space and let people discover them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah I agree


----------



## Mungy (Mar 18, 2015)

after hours of vulturing at various RES, i've bought a T7 for some sedate space trucking.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 21, 2015)

i lasted making about 500k before going back to the vulture. i do not like the grind of trading


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been making at least 500k every 30 mins or so bounty hunting is resource extraction zones , my cobra is getting phatter by the day


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 22, 2015)

Combat is so much more financially rewarding now. 

Seen reports that people are making silly money on the Community Goals at Lugh - millions for relatively little input. 

Personally I've lost my ship twice this week, both times through my own stupidity. 

First was a "Strong Signal Source" where there was some gold waiting. And a bunch of Anacondas who had me down in about 30 seconds before I could escape. 

The other time I was heading towards a station having dropped out of Super Cruise and though I'd adjust my graphics settings. 30 seconds later the game switches back to a view of the edge of the station, no HUD and some smoke. Oops.


----------



## agricola (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope this means that less people will be exploring now, the distance to unexplored space where I am (the bottom of the Empire) is at least 500 ly from the most outlying station, and the run back home afterwards is tedious even in a souped-up Asp.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2015)

have you seen the competition ?

There are cannisters of nvidia technology out there, the first 5 people to find one and deliver it to a  certain station win a titan black GFX card


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, nice idea. They announced it too early, apparently, before the items were out there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2015)

I went out to look last night, but was a bit drunk and got mashed up , so kids dont drink and fly, it doesnt work


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 29, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Is this going to be one of those things that, by the time I get my computer sorted out so I can actually play it, it'll be too hard to join in cos everyone will have better ships, weapons, allies, etc?



As of last month only 0.003% of the Elite universe has been explored. Chances are you'll see nothing for ages.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally after much grinding , I'm now allied with all factions, brought myself up from hostile to allied with the feds this morning( well got there finally ), Warrant officer in the federal naval , a fully combated out viper with 10 mil in the bank. 

Now looking at a vulture, but want to keep my trusty cobra as she has been so good to me. Still when you can make at least a million an hour bounty hunting in the right resource extraction areas it wont be long....


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm tempted by the voicepacks that HCS are doing to go with VoiceAttack. Lots of speech responses to commands.
It was put together by a guy for his wife who suffers from MS so that she could play Elite: Dangerous under voice-control.

There's one called "Leo" which is voiced by Norman Lovett, the original Holly from Red Dwarf.

The next one is rumoured to be Tom Baker.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 2, 2015)

Elite: Dangerous is now on Steam.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/359320/?snr=1_4_4__106


----------



## agricola (Apr 2, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> I'm tempted by the voicepacks that HCS are doing to go with VoiceAttack. Lots of speech responses to commands.
> It was put together by a guy for his wife who suffers from MS so that she could play Elite: Dangerous under voice-control.
> 
> There's one called "Leo" which is voiced by Norman Lovett, the original Holly from Red Dwarf.
> ...



"Toms putting it in now" had better be the command to switch the docking computer on.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 4, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> The next one is rumoured to be Tom Baker.


And here it is - Tom Baker as "Midnight"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2015)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 5, 2015)

You can now buy ED on Steam.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 5, 2015)

see post 486 

after days of playing , im now 'Master' in combat ( 1742 bounties / 120 bonds ), peddler in trade , surveyor in exploration , warrant officer for the feds, squire for the empire and am doing the community goal for the alliance, so off on a 1000 yr round trip to somewhere in the middle of no where


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 6, 2015)

Last night i found this...


----------



## Mungy (Apr 13, 2015)

i made this 

http://facestick.co.uk/


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 13, 2015)

Mungy said:


> i made this
> 
> http://facestick.co.uk/


Excellent!

I have an Onionhead t-shirt


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2015)

POWERPLAY ANNOUNCEMENT

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=dcbf6b86b4b0c7d1c21b73b1e&id=b0a8ebba0b


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 23, 2015)

Update sounds excellent 
Game of Thrones in space!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sure I'll get involved in that myself, but I can see that a lot of people want to form clans/groups and control the way the political story develops.

I read somewhere that they've sold over 500,000 copies now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2015)

one thing they haven't mentioned in the post is the fact we can now interdict assassination targets from supercruise


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 23, 2015)

That was in last week's newsletter wasn't it? Some targets will have to be interdicted. 

I've never installed an interdictor in my ship, never had the need so far as I can usually find bounties at RES, USS or NavBeacons.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah it was but it hasnt been mentioned on here 

Interdicting is actually really good fun


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 23, 2015)

I do hope you haven't been going round interdicting players like some kind of pirate ruffian?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2015)

no not at all just bad bad npc's


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 23, 2015)

That's alright then. 

Did you see the server update (yesterday?) which limits bounties to a million credits per faction? Aimed at preventing the bounty farmers who run up huge bounties and then get friends to kill them, I believe.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 26, 2015)

Just bought this. They really should have the caveat quite prominently, "Please also factor in the cost of a joystick, you will need one".

Have been trying the training with K&M and have been bouncing off the space rocks like a drunk weeble in a k-hole.


----------



## golightly (Apr 26, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Just bought this. They really should have the caveat quite prominently, "Please also factor in the cost of a joystick, you will need one".
> 
> Have been trying the training with K&M and have been bouncing off the space rocks like a drunk weeble in a k-hole.


 
There are people who do use keyboard and mouse to play this. The default settings for the controls are extremely sensitive and you will find your ship extremely difficult to control. If you adjust the control settings such as increasing the deadzone your ship will become much more controllable. Search the internet for tutorials. It's worth your time setting it up as the game really doesn't play well straight out of the box. You still might find that you would prefer a joystick (most people do), but even so you will still need to reconfigure the control settings.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 26, 2015)

An Xbox controller works pretty well, and can be had for under £20. Braben uses one to play on his laptop.


----------



## golightly (Apr 26, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> An Xbox controller works pretty well, and can be had for under £20. Braben uses one to play on his laptop.


 
True, but you still need to spend time configuring the controller settings.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks golightly . I did mess about with the config for a while and making the mouse control yaw instead of roll certainly seemed to make things a little more manageable. The sensitivity settings, as you say, are also too high on default, so made about 20 or so iterations to try to sort them out.

However, the very nice ruffneck23 may have a joystick for me, so I'll wait until I can give that a whirl. And if that doesn't help, might have to admit it's actually just me being a cack-handed malco.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 29, 2015)

Thargoids! - https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=141038

Someone has recorded the sounds coming from Soontil Relics cannisters at USSes.
The sound is an SSTV signal which has been decoded to display an image similar to the Pioneer plaques. But not showing humans....


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 5, 2015)

So - as someone who very much loved the original elite -  should i get this?


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 5, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> So - as someone who very much loved the original elite -  should i get this?



Yes. Easy decision.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 5, 2015)

Currently there is a big guessing game over the mysterious alien artefact that's been found. It's emitting a series of very strange noises which are believed to be some sort of message. If carried it destroys ships due to the matter it emits. See here:


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 5, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> Yes. Easy decision.



can you dive straight in or is there a steep learning curve? Got fed up with the sheer level of nerdy detail needed in Eve.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 5, 2015)

Yes, there is an initial learning curve. But you can play once you've mastered the bare bones and worry about other stuff later. For all the immense details it's still Elite and the flight mechanics feel really good. I've not played much Eve, so I can't really compare the two.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 5, 2015)

Thing is it doesn't force you to play one way or demand you learn xyz. Just do what you want. Trade, bounty hunt, explore 400bn stars, join up with others in a wing, take part in community goals. It's a beautiful game and there are moments when belief can be suspended and you forget you're just sat at a computer. 

It's a long way from the finished article, but just the galaxy map itself is a work of art.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 5, 2015)

It is old school in many ways. It's unforgiving sometimes. You die and you lose lots, especially if you're taking risks. It doesn't hold your hand. It requires a bit of effort, but it's also imo rewarding for the same reason. 

But I get why people don't like it. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 9, 2015)

The 1.3 update is out for Beta backers on the 20th May. Everyone else few days to a week later... 

A glimpse of the new map is out too: https://vine.co/u/1138999133425065984


----------



## Private Storm (May 16, 2015)

Loving this by the way. The lovely ruffneck23 lent me a joystick and although it's completely thrown me given I was very used to the K&M control system I'd worked out, I can definitely see the potential and am slowly getting used to it. There's so many more options for flight manoeuvring that the K&M didn't allow. 

The fact that I blame the joystick for losing me about 20m credits is neither here nor there, but still loving it all the same


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 18, 2015)

having checked - it seems that my PC is not able to run this


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2015)

Get a new pc then


----------



## Zimri (May 29, 2015)

What is the multiplayer side of this like?

I'm turning the new pc on tomorrow and tempted to buy this but not sure if i'd get bored out of my mind just playing SP, or if i'd just get repeatedly blown to pieces in the MP version?


----------



## Private Storm (May 30, 2015)

There is an update coming next week that looks like it's going to add a whole new world of playing. It's going to add factions that you can align to and then you get collective goals such as expanding territory or stopping another faction from expanding. Think this will make it far more likely that people will want to group up if you are in the same faction.

Right now (as far as I've seen anyway), the game is really just grinding cash/ships/upgrading through bounty hunting or trading. Both are fun in their own way. The missions are gash. Doing bounty hunting teamed up with friends or randoms you've run into is pretty decent and can add to the experience. I've not engaged in PVP yet and no one has tried to take me on so far, but I've kept to the policed systems in the few weeks I've been playing. If you want to search out PVP, it's there, but I suspect there are some people who are completely tooled up out there who will rip most relatively new players a new one in seconds. 

Sorry, I did actually have some interaction with another player that looked like it might end up with me as spacedust. We were both bounty hunting and the problem when other people are there and you're not teamed up is that it's as simple as getting the killing shot in that means you get the bounty, no matter how much of the fight you were involved in. After I got the last shot a couple of times, he hovered in front of me in his dropship (pretty tasty ship) and messaged me:

Him: OK, it's me or you
Me: Sorry, what?
Him: You're stealing my bounties. Either leave or I will blow you up
Me: Oh, sorry mate. How about we team up?
Him: OK. Sorry. I'm a bit bored


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 6, 2015)

New patch is out. No idea what is going on, but it's very cool!


----------



## agricola (Jun 6, 2015)

What have they done to the ship sounds now, though?  My Asp now sounds exactly like a District Line train when it speeds up and slows down.


----------



## golightly (Jun 7, 2015)

agricola said:


> What have they done to the ship sounds now, though?  My Asp now sounds exactly like a District Line train when it speeds up and slows down.


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 9, 2015)

It's a bit funky to navigate, but this is a pretty good guide to the confusion that is the new Power Play stuff

https://docs.google.com/presentatio...Em5ULsZ064bwHRPktN1eAub3Q0/present?slide=id.p


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2015)

got my joystick back m8  , are you going to get one or a hotas setup ?


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 9, 2015)

Already got one! Went HOTAS - this was dirt cheap and it's pretty decent, definitely a step up from just a stick: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Joystick-PS3/dp/B001CXYMFS







It takes up quite a bit of real estate on my desk though, my wife just shook her head in despair when she saw it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good man !


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 11, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> It's a bit funky to navigate, but this is a pretty good guide to the confusion that is the new Power Play stuff
> 
> https://docs.google.com/presentatio...Em5ULsZ064bwHRPktN1eAub3Q0/present?slide=id.p



Hi. Im the person who did this, ill have a look at trying to make the navigation a little easier


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2015)

Found a neutral system at least 250 ly away from anywhere a couple of days ago, ideal as a base for exploration and whatnot but the place is just odd.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2015)

25% off / £30 on steam atm. 

Which may well turn out to be a deal breaker chez nous


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2015)

get it for 30 quids mate


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> get it for 30 quids mate


Plus HOTAS, arguably, perhaps 

First played it on our BBC model B, about 5-7yrs old and, tbh, wasn't that good.

It's also the only game I could get to work when I booted up the Model B a few years back.

Lot of legacy with this game! V tempted, despite suboptimal cash flow!

E2a: to qualify this, I don't think I successfully docked at a space station until I was about 13.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2015)

you definitely need a joystick then


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2015)

Annnndddd it's DLing whilst I'm at the gym. 

A bit surprised that the DL file is so small, but can't be a bad thing wrt getting playing quicker!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 16, 2015)

That may just be the launcher, dunno if it works differently with Steam?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2015)

Ah.

A 2.5gb launcher...?

E2a: tbf, it does only say that it requires 8gb free space... Iirc...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 16, 2015)

The 1.2 update was 3.67gb so it could be the initial download only includes the training missions or something. Long time since I did a fresh install.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> The 1.2 update was 3.67gb so it could be the initial download only includes the training missions or something. Long time since I did a fresh install.


Full approx file size?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2015)

well my edlauncher folder is 7.6gb and my frontier folder is 2.6gb


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2015)

Deeply impressed. ACTUALLY elite! Was impressed by the 3d radar straight off, and then by the infinite looping potential of dogfights. Fond memories!

Still can't dock. Seem to be missing a "yes, I've docked" button. At present, having to wait til timer runs out. 

Also impressed by jump. Took a while to realise it was still fuxkkg well on, mind!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 17, 2015)

Plays ok with a gamepad  

Made £40k smuggling baccy, accepted a mission to intercept signals, lost £400 on an idiotic superconductor deal, repeatedly failed to find USSes, decided it's time for bed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 18, 2015)

Right. I am going to go and make some fucking smuggling money, and this time, I won't reset. Even if I fuck up. 

(I've read up on how to avoid USSes disappearing  )


----------



## agricola (Jun 20, 2015)

Found myself in PC World today trying not to buy a huge monitor and separate joystick / throttle setup, just for Elite.  I managed not to buy either solely by convincing myself that I wouldnt need the monitor when the Oculus thing is released.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 22, 2015)

i see from some other threads some of you play this.

i started at the weekend. 

so far.. ok once you get to grips with the basics. 

any tips for a noob?


----------



## Pingu (Jun 22, 2015)

so far  i have done some snuggling runs and got enough credits to upgrade my ship, ftl drive and some other bits and bobs. am getting a bit bired of the fly to x with y cargo though type stuff


----------



## golightly (Jun 22, 2015)

There's this thread which has lots of discussion about the game. Maybe the thread title should be changed to make it more obvious?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 22, 2015)

Pingu said:


> so far  i have done some snuggling runs...


Ahhh! that's so sweet


----------



## Pingu (Jun 22, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Ahhh! that's so sweet




I is the noob..


----------



## Pingu (Jun 22, 2015)

got me an eagle and new ftl drive (its no millennium falcon though) out of it so its all gravy


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 22, 2015)

Pingu said:


> I is the noob..


It just sounds so cosy


----------



## Pingu (Jun 22, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> It just sounds so cosy



it sure was for the slaves crammed into my tiny hold..


----------



## Mungy (Jun 22, 2015)

Pingu said:


> it sure was for the slaves crammed into my tiny hold..


fnar


----------



## Mungy (Jun 22, 2015)

get an adder as soon as you can. it can be kitted out for multiple roles so it doesn't become boring and you'll soon be in a viper or cobra, working your way up to bigger ships. the new diamond back thingies might be good, but i have no idea how much etc as i haven't tried them.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 22, 2015)

I've merged this thread with another one that was started recently, and updated the thread title to reflect the game name


----------



## Pingu (Jun 23, 2015)

decided to map the various controls to my cyborg x joystick.. flying is now much easier


----------



## Pingu (Jun 23, 2015)

Mungy said:


> get an adder as soon as you can. it can be kitted out for multiple roles so it doesn't become boring and you'll soon be in a viper or cobra, working your way up to bigger ships. the new diamond back thingies might be good, but i have no idea how much etc as i haven't tried them.



given my seeming inability to hit the side of a barn door the scout ship looks like a decent option for basically running away quickly


----------



## Mungy (Jun 23, 2015)

type 6 is very good for boosting away and has plenty of room for lugging shite around. also makes a decent explorer.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 23, 2015)

well after some runs tonight I can buy either a fully kitted out adder or a less well kitted out viper. sadly I accidently spaced some slaves or would have had another 89k in credits...


----------



## Pingu (Jun 23, 2015)

and I got my first kill. I was interdicted in flight and managed to kill the guy who interdicted me  am well pleased.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 23, 2015)

this may be a noob thing to say but fuel scoops ftw. allows me to travel further without worrying that I will run out of fuel


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 23, 2015)

Essential when you start exploring beyond populated space.


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 23, 2015)

Makes sense to carry one most (all?) of the time, saves having to go to stations to get fuel, which can be time consuming.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 24, 2015)

now in a semi kitted out viper. larger hold means some of he bigger runs are now open to me.

weapon wise what is currently in vogue? lasers or projectile? I wouldn't want to be unfashionable when shooting wide of people


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 24, 2015)

I haven't done much combat recently (my ship is a Type-7 at the mo), but the general fashion used to be lasers (pref beam) to take shields down, then projectile once shields are down.

Others who are better at fighting may have other advice. I've not had time to play in a couple of weeks


----------



## Mungy (Jun 24, 2015)

i quite like fixed beam and/or pulse in all slots, take shields down and then target the power plant. cooks 'em good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 27, 2015)

Question on system requirements: I'm clueless when it comes to computers' inner workings - it says I need, minimum:

Windows 7 or 8 (fine, mine's 8.1)
Quad Core CPU 4 x 2 Ghz (my system info says AMD A8-6500 with Radeon HD Graphics 3.50 gtz, whatever that means)
RAM: 4 GB (I have 6 GB, 5.43 usuable) 
Video: NVidia GTX 260/ATI 4870 HD (no idea what this is or how to find out if I haz it or equivalent)
HDD: 7 GB available space (again, no idea what this means)

can someone advise? I played this game as a teenager on the BBC Model B, really enjoyed it, got to "Deadly" iirc but only had the cassette version so never got to do the missions, which were disc only I think


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Question on system requirements: I'm clueless when it comes to computers' inner workings - it says I need, minimum:
> 
> Windows 7 or 8 (fine, mine's 8.1)
> Quad Core CPU 4 x 2 Ghz (my system info says AMD A8-6500 with Radeon HD Graphics 3.50 gtz, whatever that means)
> ...


If you go to"can I run it?" it will tell you.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> If you go to"can I run it?" it will tell you.



ta, I downloaded Can I run it and I can't  
video card not good enough apparently


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2015)

S☼I said:


> ta, I downloaded Can I run it and I can't
> video card not good enough apparently


Elite is a bit shonky with its graphics card detection. Says it's running off my integrated chip but not sure that's true. 

You might still be able to run it. What does it say your card is?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Elite is a bit shonky with its graphics card detection. Says it's running off my integrated chip but not sure that's true.
> 
> You might still be able to run it. What does it say your card is?



AMD Radeon R7 240 + HD 8570D Dual Graphics


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2015)

S☼I said:


> AMD Radeon R7 240 + HD 8570D Dual Graphics



Hmmm, I don't know how dual graphics works.  The R7 240 is rated below the minimum here http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+R7+240&id=2713 (the minimum spec card is rated 1117) but having another one to use might help.  I'm not sure, sorry.

Maybe Lazy Llama or Vintage Paw can help?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Hmmm, I don't know how dual graphics works.  The R7 240 is rated below the minimum here http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+R7+240&id=2713 (the minimum spec card is rated 1117) but having another one to use might help.  I'm not sure, sorry.



s'alright, I just wondered, given how much I liked Elite - but in the shop choosing this PC I definitely said "I don't need any fancy graphics card, it's not like I'm getting it to play games on"


----------



## Pingu (Jun 27, 2015)

a card that wil run it isn't expensive and they are dead easy to fit


----------



## agricola (Jun 28, 2015)

My efforts not to buy a super monitor to play Elite on lasted a bit more than a week.  Got one today, took it home, already practicing the _"but if you could have seen the things that I have..._" speech for when it destroys my sight.


----------



## Ming (Jun 28, 2015)

agricola said:


> My efforts not to buy a super monitor to play Elite on lasted a bit more than a week.  Got one today, took it home, already practicing the _"but if you could have seen the things that I have..._" speech for when it destroys my sight.


What did you get? I got an Acer XB280HK to go with my new gaming rig (gxt980 ti). (yes I am showing off).


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 29, 2015)

Finally completed a few starter missions without dying / being interdicted for no apparent reason 

Traded a bit.

Began being offered more interesting missions.

Now flying a slightly kitted out Viper which, tbh, has seen most of my credits spent on defence (as I don't want to be killed by some interdictory twat again )

The most interesting firefight I've been in, so far, lasted about 10 mins before I realised my autocannon and pulse lasers *just weren't going to do it*, and nor was his armament. (Weirdly, his shields appeared to be down the entire time. Just nothing else was happening, hmmm.)

So I fucked off. And bought a torpedo pylon and, erm, something else. (Better shields and shield cells?)


----------



## agricola (Jun 29, 2015)

Ming said:


> What did you get? I got an Acer XB280HK to go with my new gaming rig (gxt980 ti). (yes I am showing off).



Nothing that good!  It is a curved 27" Samsung thing, a big upgrade on the 19" that I was using.


----------



## Ming (Jun 29, 2015)

agricola said:


> Nothing that good!  It is a curved 27" Samsung thing, a big upgrade on the 19" that I was using.


A curvey one! Cool! Next things got to be Occulus Rift. Elite Dangerous is going to be amazing on that (Elite's the reason I upgraded).


----------



## Quartz (Jun 30, 2015)

S☼I said:


> s'alright, I just wondered, given how much I liked Elite - but in the shop choosing this PC I definitely said "I don't need any fancy graphics card, it's not like I'm getting it to play games on"



Before you buy any graphics card, check your PSU. If you have only a 300W PSU or a no-name Chinese POS then you will likely need to upgrade (~£50) that if getting a good graphics card. And it likely won't have connectors for a GPU anyway. You'll also need to check the size of GPU that your PC can take: can it take a full-length card? The best bang for the buck at the moment is the Geforce GTX 970 for about £250, but also look at the GTX 750 and GTX 750 Ti if you're looking to save money. All are available in short versions too. If you're willing to go second-hand you can pick up some serious bargains.


----------



## Mungy (Jul 2, 2015)

i've spent a happy 2 hours or so smuggling. ended up smuggling slaves, which i said to myself i would never do. feel less dirty than i thought i would


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 4, 2015)

Didn't recognise what an anaconda was. 

Took on a wing of three in my relatively shitly kitted out viper. 

Spent five minutes cruising backwards with flight assist off, trying to do *any* damage to them whilst point defence (and some sharp shooting) warded off about thirteen billion missiles.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 4, 2015)

Accepted a mission to a system c.9.5 light years away. 

Didn't realise my drive could only jump c.9.2.

And nowhere local had *any* outfitting inventory.  

18 jumps later....


----------



## agricola (Jul 4, 2015)

Had a good week - got bored with endless planet discovery runs so for a change came back into explored space, bought a Vulture, kitted it out with various lovely things and found a "home" system (an anarchy, its main station is a criminally-controlled Ocellus station with black market, decent outfitters and a very active nav beacon around its main star).  Some money ensued.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 5, 2015)

Some news coming at GamesCon in a few weeks about the next addition to the game.


----------



## Mungy (Jul 8, 2015)

i bought a T7 and having been trundling around known space collecting data for regulated noise. I've found a nice trade route just 3ly each way, imperial slaves one way and gold the other for about 500,000cr per round trip.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 10, 2015)

Is this likely to run on a laptop thus:

i7 2.6ghtz
8gb RAM
AMD Radeon 7550m HD (1gb memory can handle shader 5 in Rome Total War 2, even if the fps is a bit low)


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Is this likely to run on a laptop thus:
> 
> i7 2.6ghtz
> 8gb RAM
> AMD Radeon 7550m HD (1gb memory can handle shader 5 in Rome Total War 2, even if the fps is a bit low)



i7 and 8gb not a problem... Going by benchmarks the graphics card is probably underpowered. Might handle it, but if you can afford a new one (I'd go Nvidia) it will be a huge increase in performance.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 11, 2015)

ok thanks.

What is it about the card that's lacking? I don't really understand graphics cards when it comes to system specs for games.

Do you know if there's a demo available? I'm assuming not since Steam doesn't list anything.


----------



## Cid (Jul 12, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> ok thanks.
> 
> What is it about the card that's lacking? I don't really understand graphics cards when it comes to system specs for games.
> 
> Do you know if there's a demo available? I'm assuming not since Steam doesn't list anything.



I don't know the specifics for your card, it's just pretty low on the benchmarking. I think I missed that you're on a laptop, which might make changing a bit harder. No, I don't think there's a demo.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 12, 2015)

Cid said:


> I don't know the specifics for your card, it's just pretty low on the benchmarking. I think I missed that you're on a laptop, which might make changing a bit harder. No, I don't think there's a demo.


Sounds like it's really not going to work for me. Oh well.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 12, 2015)

I've finally bitten the bullet. Are there any good mappings out there for a Thrustmaster Cougar HOTAS?


----------



## Pingu (Jul 15, 2015)

sla


Mungy said:


> i've spent a happy 2 hours or so smuggling. ended up smuggling slaves, which i said to myself i would never do. feel less dirty than i thought i would


slaves is where the money is at ime...

the time to feel dirty is when you need to space them in order to outrun a wing that has interdicted you


----------



## Mungy (Jul 15, 2015)

Pingu said:


> slaves is where the money is at ime...
> 
> the time to feel dirty is when you need to space them in order to outrun a wing that has interdicted you



I could finally afford to buy a Clipper. In one run I made 520,000cr profit from imperial slaves plus carrying 4 lots of illegal slaves the following trip. Filthy rich, quite literally.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 16, 2015)

i need to stop spunking credits on upgrading my viper and get me a proper transport as i am mainly trading.

also getting a bit bored of playing solo


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've been off this for a couple of months but now I've got a new graphics card I think I may go back in tonight , I've still got my kitted out vulture and about 30 mil in the bank .

Is the new mission structure any good ?


----------



## Mungy (Jul 18, 2015)

Pingu said:


> i need to stop spunking credits on upgrading my viper and get me a proper transport as i am mainly trading.
> 
> also getting a bit bored of playing solo


mobius group is okay for PvE. if you want PvP you'll have to venture into open. it's probably not that bad. i've tried open a few times and never been attacked


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 19, 2015)

Mungy said:


> mobius group is okay for PvE. if you want PvP you'll have to venture into open. it's probably not that bad. i've tried open a few times and never been attacked


Oh?

I didn't even realise people *played* solo, unless they had problems docking 

I may've been interdicted a few times by NNPCs (don't know what else to call them), but've encountered no major dickheads &'ve managed to flee every unmanageable interdiction to date.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 19, 2015)

Some people wanted that old school Elite experience of just floating around, exploring, marvelling, taking screenshots and not being ganked by 12 year old OCD suffers from Dakota. Some of these people were backers on Kickstarter. That's why they included the Solo mode.

In PvP mode, a lot of the action occurs around the Powerplay targets - people coming to undermine systems, attack other factions, generally have a laugh trying to kill actual real people. In the fringes of the game, you generally don't encounter many other players and if you don't offer some kind of reward in the event of your ship being toasted, people will pass you by.

I'm not that into trying to kill real players just for the fun of it....but the rush when you do...


----------



## agricola (Jul 23, 2015)

Mungy said:


> I could finally afford to buy a Clipper. In one run I made 520,000cr profit from imperial slaves plus carrying 4 lots of illegal slaves the following trip. Filthy rich, quite literally.



Got one about a week ago - it is great fun, and it will kill almost everything albeit it also gives you a completely false impression of immortality.  The boost sounds like a ghost in an alley as well.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 24, 2015)

Rumour is that planetary landings (small, airless moons maybe) will be revealed at Gamescom.


----------



## snadge (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, I tried this game for a while, love the premise, love the gameplay but hate the hello kitty instancing system.

It is about the only game where you can opt out of non consensual PvP and still affect players that do not opt out, this is a game breaker for me.


I was playing with a few friends, actively hunting down other players and being 'pirates' within 2 weeks we were left on our own whilst the players we were hunting down still carried on and affected our ~ghost town~ instance because they had excluded us from their instances, with such a broken mechanic in place I can see wholesale exploitation of this mechanic from certain player groups becoming prevalent.


----------



## agricola (Jul 27, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> Rumour is that planetary landings (small, airless moons maybe) will be revealed at Gamescom.



That would be great, it will (or rather the return of the MB-4) will make mining and exploration viable.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 28, 2015)

agricola said:


> That would be great, it will (or rather the return of the MB-4) will make mining and exploration viable.



They've not explicitly said, but have said it's something "enormous" they've been working on for a long time. It's not walking around your ship, which they've said is a long way off. It's not CQC, which is part of the 1.4 release along with the XBox version. Braben said himself he wanted PLandings about a year from release and the updates throughout the year have in most part not required much graphical work, so you might expect that the graphics team have been beavering away with it.

Im very excited


----------



## snadge (Jul 31, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> Im very excited



Ok, I'm genuinly interested, although I think the game has massive potential, to me it is broken though, how can people get invested in a multiplayer game when their actions count for nothing?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 5, 2015)

planetary landings are coming this year !! 

you can pre-order in the store and get 25% discount if youve already got the game apparently , as the expansion is 39.99


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 5, 2015)

Quite glad I added the "all expansions included" option when I upgraded my Kickstarter pledge 
Haven't had time to play in months though.

Pesky work...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 5, 2015)

yeah to be honest ive barely played in a while , but i think this will get me back into it


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 5, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Quite glad I added the "all expansions included" option when I upgraded my Kickstarter pledge


Doubly glad now that I see the "Expansion Pass" that I bought in June 2014 for £35 is now going for £130!


----------



## agricola (Aug 5, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Doubly glad now that I see the "Expansion Pass" that I bought in June 2014 for £35 is now going for £130!



Indeed, and in these generally corrupt times it is nice to see that they are honouring the promises made back in the Kickstarter / Premium Beta days.  This next twelve months could be a pivotal year for (edit) Elite, get it right and they will probably strangle SC at birth* and deliver an experience as magnificent and transformative as the original game was, once Oculus is released.

* (edited to add) that is if it wasnt a daft concept to begin with, lets face it even on his very best day no Roberts game ever came anywhere near being as good as Elite or (especially) Frontier was


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 11, 2015)

Updated list of all Horizons News (and 1.4 & 1.5 updates)

HERE


----------



## Rob Ray (Aug 12, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Quite glad I added the "all expansions included" option when I upgraded my Kickstarter pledge
> Haven't had time to play in months though.
> 
> Pesky work...



Similar position, though I'm also waiting for it to bring in more features (planet landings is the big one)


----------



## Rob Ray (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh also, anyone fancy swapping handles? I'm Saii Teu in game


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 12, 2015)

Cmdr Lazy Llama, unsurprisingly.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 13, 2015)

cmdr Randy Giles


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 15, 2015)

Just signed up. Ordered a t-flight (looked like a reasonable 'budget' option)

Also been geeking out a bit on all that glossy Star Citizen info, but that seems like it's a couple of years away from where Elite is now in terms of actually being able to play it.

Been a while since I got burned out on Eve, first venture back into the genre for a while.


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2015)

Cmdr Magnificent Otter


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> you can pre-order in the store and get 25% discount if youve already got the game apparently , as the expansion is 39.99




Wait.  wut?  I have to pay another £40??!  Fuck that.  What happens if I don't?  How are they going to integrate all the different versions?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2015)

im not sure mate


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> im not sure mate



Well I hope they have a plan


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2015)

well apparently you can get a season pass for all future content but its £130


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 25, 2015)

The current core Elite:Dangerous will continue, sharing the same universe with those who buy the expansions, but those who don't have Horizons won't get the planetary landing or any of the other bits that are added as part of the Horizons "season".


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> well apparently you can get a season pass for all future content but its £130


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2015)

I am currently enjoying sitting at nav beacons collecting bounties on wanted passers by. MUCH more fun and lucrative than slave transport runs. my viper is now kitted just as I want it too so next stop will be a big transporter for cargo runs


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2015)

oh and Cmdr Rykat


----------



## Pingu (Sep 2, 2015)

or Cmdr bastard as I was called this morning as I intercepted a python for a 2.3 million bounty...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 6, 2015)

Have you tried the Diamondback Scout? 

I'm really enjoying it, like a Viper but with enough cargo space to smuggle or to carry Shield Cell thingies and it has a pretty decent jump range. 

Experimenting with railguns on mine tonight. Very satisfactory exploding targets when my aim is in (which it isn't much yet) 

P.S. Cmdr Repo Mann (was listening to the soundtrack of the movie, seemed to fit)


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Kanda (Oct 12, 2015)

Hmm... will a Surface Book run Elite.... ??


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 12, 2015)

Kanda said:


> Hmm... will a Surface Book run Elite.... ??


Probably, at some level. Until more details of the GPU on the Surface Book are released it's difficult to say.
Reduce the resolution and drop the detail and it'll probably be fine.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 15, 2015)

Worth a look. No lighting or backgrounds in these videos and still work to be done. The mountain in one of the shots is 13kms high!


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> Worth a look. No lighting or backgrounds in these videos and still work to be done. The mountain in one of the shots is 13kms high!



Outrageously good! But I shall resist.

*will continues to weaken


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Outrageously good! But I shall resist.
> 
> *will continues to weaken



Heh, if it helps you will also be able to see a nebula sunrise  I pre-ordered the beta. Even without all the missions and stuff to do on the surface, Ill get my £40 of value from driving around in the buggy and looking at the views. 61% of all planets in the game are rocky ones. So plenty to go at. What's really cool is how they've modelled the planets based on the data from the Stellar Forge which creates all the orbits, planets and stars. They've even modelled tectonic plate activity in order to procedurally generate hills and mountains, along with creating the minerals that exist within each planet. Also, when you see a large asteroid impact, they've added the peaks in the middle of the crater. As David Braben explained on a Reddit post:



> "The rock behaves as a fluid under huge temperatures and pressures during the impact then cools. If you watch a stone dropped into water in slow motion, you see a central peak shortly after the body enters the water. This becomes 'frozen' in the rock."










Also, these small planetoids looks great.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 22, 2015)

The Horizons Beta is due for release onueTuesday. David Braben has been releasing videos on his YouTube channel in the past few weeks, the last one showing some illegal buggy racing round a planetary base. 



Driving around an Imperial Cutter and star port 



The scale on this debug cam zoom from a planet is pretty cool.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2015)

£9.89 on steam atm


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 28, 2015)

Beta for Horizons now Monday.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 9, 2015)

The Beta is churning out some really pretty photos of planetary surfaces.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2016)

I would have landed on strange worlds more, if only they hadn't added the million-credit smuggling runs.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 7, 2016)

How is Horizons? 

I resurrected my PC this afternoon and was thinking about having another bash at Elite.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 25, 2016)

Does the panel think my PC will run Elite Dangerous? When last I asked I hadn't got any PC games yet, but since I've bought and run, problem-free, Euro Truck Simulator, Dear Esther, and Gone Home...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2016)

Finally bit the bullet and it's downloading now. Tips for my first couple of hours, anyone?
Was thinking of playing solo for a while, get up to speed - can I then transfer into Open World with my ship, credits etc all intact?

agricola Bernie Gunther Barking_Mad Pingu


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2016)

This game doesn't bother with things like being helpful, does it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2016)

Just fucking ragequit. Fucking stupid fucking cunt game. Why the suffering FUCKPIGS do you have to land exactly on a ten pen cunting piece in the vastness of space? Stupid broken fucking daft mechanism

ETA landed. Helps to use the q and e keys which I'd been neglecting


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 26, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Finally bit the bullet and it's downloading now. Tips for my first couple of hours, anyone?
> Was thinking of playing solo for a while, get up to speed - can I then transfer into Open World with my ship, credits etc all intact?


Definitely start solo, you can switch backwards and forth any time.
Work through the missions, learn your controls. Get a joypad or, even better, a joystick and throttle.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2016)

Getting much better at docking now. Have even braved a proper station with the horizontal entrance and got in and out without crashing or being fined 

Only trouble is that trading seems to be two steps forward and one step back. I had 11,500 and though I didn't sink all my money into cargo I was attacked and lost about 7,000. One in 4 or 5 journeys I get jumped, been offed four times now. Really frustrating.

Might have to spend a few hours doing the fighting training. All I want to do is explore!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 27, 2016)

if you are struggling with docking you can get an auto dock device. you get the hang of it really quickly though. which star system are you in?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 27, 2016)

i am still on the "noob" curve but have a decent (and heavily armed) ship. happy to act as an escort for a bit. not doing much trading as my ship is equipped for fighting not trading but i am enjoying blowing other ships up. i hang about the xfer points looking for wanted ships to collect the bounties


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2016)

Pingu said:


> if you are struggling with docking you can get an auto dock device. you get the hang of it really quickly though. which star system are you in?


I'm in the Kini system, heading for Kadenyuk Orbital. Take it I have to be in Open Play? Actually lemme sell the stuff I'm carrying in solo first. I dunno, you might be dead far away! Pingu


----------



## Pingu (Mar 27, 2016)

possibly i will log on later and take a look.i have good ftl travel so may fly over anyhow. would be good to play with someone. Kadenyuk Orbital sounds familiar though.

eta

i am not far from you.i am in frigaha


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm on til 2.30 when my daughter has her turn...just docked.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2016)

Heading g to Sylvester City in Eravate now, doing a job. Meet you there?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 27, 2016)

i wont be able to get oin until later. i wil pm you my skype account and iif you use skype we can hook up that way.

normalyy today would be a good day but easter sunday.. mum.,... meal.. etc


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i wont be able to get oin until later. i wil pm you my skype account and iif you use skype we can hook up that way.
> 
> normalyy today would be a good day but easter sunday.. mum.,... meal.. etc


Yeah, in-laws round ours at 4 so tidying now, eating later...I'm doing what turns out to be a multi-part mission for 126,000 credits, currently transporting a tonne of fish. Dreading the last leg ending up being slaves or crack or summat


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2016)

Gonna miss out on the big money by minutes cos my fucking in-laws brought holiday photos and were here four and a half hours


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Gonna be online at 12.30


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

THERE IS A A RADAR LIKE SCREEN ON TYE LEFT HAND SIDE OF YOUR CONSOLE THAT WIL HAVE A BLUE DOT ON IT I AM IN MCMAHON DOCK ON ERAVATE. WILL BE ON LATER TO PLAY


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Pingu said:


> THERE IS A A RADAR LIKE SCREEN ON TYE LEFT HAND SIDE OF YOUR CONSOLE THAT WIL HAVE A BLUE DOT ON IT I AM IN MCMAHON DOCK ON ERAVATE. WILL BE ON LATER TO PLAY


Yeah, I looked it up 
Your caps throttle is stuck BTW, need repairs.

I'm delivering some lithium to somewhere won't remember til I go on in a minute but then I'll go open play and make my way over.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

At McMahon now


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Unsure what to do next...open play with you likewise Pingu ?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 28, 2016)

If you have a particular playstyle you fancy trying, you could work towards that. 

I thought exploring would be fun, so I spent a couple of weeks blowing up pirates until I could afford an explorer fitted Asp ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


> If you have a particular playstyle you fancy trying, you could work towards that.
> 
> I thought exploring would be fun, so I spent a couple of weeks blowing up pirates until I could afford an explorer fitted Asp ...


I just like shuttling about making a few quid. Haven't been destroyed for about 10 trips now. Won the training combat thing easily but the Python in the harder one killed me, took him a few minutes. Had him down to 75%, lol


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Unsure what to do next...open play with you likewise Pingu ?



CASN DO FRRIOENDS PLAY WHICH IS KLIND OF HALF WAY BETWEEN SOLO AND OPEN


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Pingu said:


> CASN DO FRRIOENDS PLAY WHICH IS KLIND OF HALF WAY BETWEEN SOLO AND OPEN


Off the PC now for awhile. Will deffo do this at some point. Up to 28,000 monies now 

Are you OK, Pingu? Your typing is a bit erratic


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

sorry was typing on phone.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a goal, now - find a bulletin board mission that pays enough for an Adder. The big cargo capacity is just what I'm after for now...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 28, 2016)

Cobra is a pretty good short term target to aim for after that. Loads of fun and hyper versatile.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Ah, the Cobra. Spent hundreds of hours in 84-85 getting my rank up to Deadly. Will be looking to beat this this time...once I earn enough to buy something I can fight in (although my ultimate ambition is nothing more than finding a system nobody else has).


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

yeah. debating swapping my III for a IV its a decent balance of cost/firepower/cargo. saving for a feur du lance


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Pingu said:


> saving for a feur du lance


Bounty hunting or piracy?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

mainly bounty hunting. the cobra is decent but when i come up against 3 in a wing its a bit too much for it to handle. so i am aiming for the feur. i still do cargo runs but enjoy the bounty hunting more


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Pingu said:


> mainly bounty hunting. the cobra is decent but when i come up against 3 in a wing its a bit too much for it to handle. so i am aiming for the feur. i still do cargo runs but enjoy the bounty hunting more


How many hours have you played? I've done about 20 so far and hardly got anywhere


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

about 60. i just dip in and out but have completed the other game i was playing so will be spending a bit more time on this now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Pingu said:


> about 60. i just dip in and out but have completed the other game i was playing so will be spending a bit more time on this now.


I'll be playing it...right up to when I go on holiday on Weds.
After the initial "wtf" I'm really getting into it now. Did my first perfect no-adjust platform landing earlier, was stupidly happy


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

ajoystick with a pov hat for thruster use helps loads


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Pingu said:


> ajoystick with a pov hat for thruster use helps loads


Yeah, will prob get one now I'm pretty confident I'm going to be able to justify it. 
And Elite Horizons...mmmmmmm...payday after next I think.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Have to big up Lazy Llama for meeting me outside some desolate space platform and dropping four cargo cannisters of gold for me to scoop up, tripling my cash.
(Any other rich trader feels like doing similar that would be geee-reat)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 28, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Have to big up Lazy Llama for meeting me outside some desolate space platform and dropping four cargo cannisters of gold for me to scoop up, tripling my cash.
> (Any other rich trader feels like doing similar that would be geee-reat)


A pleasure, and a good excuse for me to get back into the game.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

i had to remap all my joystick buttons... not fun


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 28, 2016)

I've not updated mine for the additional Horizon controls yet. 
Been using AussieDroid's X55 controls and he's updated them for Horizons but I don't know if I'm ready to handle a change.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i had to remap all my joystick buttons... not fun


I changed the galaxy map hotkey to "space" cos it made sense...until I realised I was heading quite fast towards a station I could no longer ask to dock


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Unsure what Horizons is, exactly...is it the same except you can land on some planets/moons?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 28, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Unsure what Horizons is, exactly...is it the same except you can land on some planets/moons?


Yes, pretty much that at the moment. You can land and drive around on the surface of airless planets. Later in the year they're adding more features as part of Horizons - it's a sort of "Season 2", though it shares the same universe with Season 1.


Here's S☼I in his ship.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Here's S☼I in his ship.
> 
> View attachment 85168


Ha ha, that's awesome


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Just did my first shady thing, smuggling military hardware. Never been so tense in a game as when I was coming in to land thinking I'd be robbed or scanned; I was wobbling all over the place. Got 50 grand for my troubles though. Now I'm off to find an Adder!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2016)

I wouldn't worry to much about the adder, get something with a load of cargo space, then work to getting a vulture , its a great fighter


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about the adder, get something with a load of cargo space, then work to getting a vulture , its a great fighter


I'm a trader/Explorer, not a fighter...for now. 
Just looked and a Vulture is nearly 5 million!

My only real options right now to start making proper money are Hauler or Adder...then a Cobra once I have some monies. Probably stick with that til I can afford something silly.
The Adder seems best in terms of cargo space, is a bit faster, etc


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2016)

it took me a while to get there , but the vulture is so much fun 

go for the adder, tbh I haven't played it in a long time so I'm not too sure about the cargo space, will get back into it at some point, I've got 4 ships around the place and 7 million in the bank


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> it took me a while to get there , but the vulture is so much fun
> 
> go for the adder, tbh I haven't played it in a long time so I'm not too sure about the cargo space, will get back into it at some point, I've got 4 ships around the place and 7 million in the bank


Cargo space in the Adder is 8 now I've bought 2...but I think there are things I could flog to give me more, shields maybe

ETA if I get rid of the shields I get 26 tons of cargo space. Must remember to never put more than half yr cash into goods on a trip and always keep that insurance money in the bank!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2016)

you're learning


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> you're learning


_Remembering_ is what it feels like 
 #classof84


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2016)

I was there , with just a keyboard to fly , no mice in them days


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Ah, the joys of simply pressing D to dock


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

And being actually pleased to be in witchspace..."you have NO IDEA what a bad day you're about to have, Tharg fool" etc


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2016)

yeah where are the thargoids this time around


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Any tips of what to do if I'm interdicted? Not wanting to fight yet, really...how best to escape?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 29, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Any tips of what to do if I'm interdicted? Not wanting to fight yet, really...how best to escape?



wiggle lots... 

i just got jumped by 3 anacondas. took one out and damaged another before managing to bug out. was down to 12% hull...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Right. Now in an Adder with no shields but 14t of capacity and a jump capability of  almost 9 fully laden. It's grind time, make money for a better drive


----------



## Pingu (Mar 29, 2016)

no shields and lots of cargo you say?....


which system are you in?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Pingu said:


> no shields and lots of cargo you say?....
> 
> 
> which system are you in?


Uranus

Wouldn't be worth your fuel tbh, I'm hauling stuff like mineral extractors and copper


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Just escaped an interdiction! Slowed right down to nowt, turned and boosted off another direction. Took YEARS for my FSD to charge up but I got away. So glad, I was going to dump 14 t of copper but thought "sod it, if I lose the ship so be it" and legged it


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 29, 2016)

In my experience, they don't stop attacking if you dump cargo, at least the NPCs don't so dumping your cargo just means you lose it anyway.
If you submit to the interdiction, your FSD charges much faster so you can boost/jinx away and then FSD out of there before too much damage is done. 
They will usually come after you but you can avoid them if you keep an eye on the scanner and stay off the shortest route between stations.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Did you end up getting the Cobra IV Pingu

I've finally moved out of the little cluster I started in and am heading to Lalande 39866

Sacrificed 2t of cargo space for a bioweave shield, was tired of having to pay 35 CR repairs every time I landed


----------



## Pingu (Mar 29, 2016)

no have stuck with teh III. if you dont have one already btw get a fuel scoop. allows for longer journeys and reduces refuling costs


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Ah, is it pretty easy to use? I.E. turn up in a new system, fly round the sun abit with it deployed...?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 29, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Ah, is it pretty easy to use? I.E. turn up in a new system, fly round the sun abit with it deployed...?


Even easier, it auto-deploys. Just keep an eye on the temperature, and also check the web for which stars are scoopable. I think it's types OBAFGKM?

ETA: Mnemonic to remember scoop-able stars? (OBAFGKM) • /r/EliteDangerous


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Just got interdicted by some NPC called Bob Fulton who I got away from twice before he tracked me down and killed me for the three tons of clothes I was delivering to some random station. Lol

Yes I was insured


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Realised I'd just spent an hour (and 12,000 in ship replacement and cargo) trying to get those 3 tons of clothes somewhere for which I would have been paid...12,000. Could've made twice that in an hour trading 

Us I don't know how to fight, I'm so bad. First interdiction I never even saw the guy, second time I managed to get the opponent in my sights a few times but no idea if I hit him, seemed to just be too wobbly so I spent all my time either doing random boosts, flips and dead stops or else trying to fine tune my targeting while my canopy cracked and a voice helpfully kept reminding me I was under attack...


----------



## Pingu (Mar 29, 2016)

to make fighting easier use gimballed or turreted weapons and set them to fire at what you have targeted. i currently have two beam lasers to knock down shields and a 2 x canon  to then hit the hull once shields are down,


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2016)

Pingu said:


> to make fighting easier use gimballed or turreted weapons and set them to fire at what you have targeted. i currently have two beam lasers to knock down shields and a 2 x canon  to then hit the hull once shields are down,


Just a case of earning enough to afford weapons...for now I'm just going to have to accept the odd ass-kicking as an occupational hazard that goes along with the life of a trader.  In fact I should sell my guns...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 30, 2016)

Realised what the music reminds me of... Computer games Metroid Prime & Beyond good and evil, and oddly the film Naked...


----------



## Pingu (Apr 4, 2016)

i need a big hit - got me 3 million of what i need (a nice big bounty on friday helped) but over the weekend it was lean pickings.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 4, 2016)

hey ho back to slave trading it is then.. hate it when i have to space them though


----------



## Tankus (Apr 4, 2016)

Some of the he bigger ships are starting to turn up in the hangers for walk around on star citizens

Hijacking looks  fun......


----------



## Pingu (Apr 4, 2016)

saw a federal corvette this afternoon. am being tempted to buy a diamondback explorer whilst waiting to save up for my fer


----------



## Pingu (Apr 4, 2016)

Tankus said:


> Some of the he bigger ships are starting to turn up in the hangers for walk around on star citizens
> 
> Hijacking looks  fun......




hmmm could fit a lot of slaves in there...


----------



## Pingu (Apr 4, 2016)

went with a vulture in the end. am liking the class 3 weapons but not liking the lower number of internal slots. need to decide between auto repair and fsd indicator - not good


----------



## sim667 (Apr 6, 2016)

What game are you all playing? Elite Dangerous? 

I want to get involved in one of these types of games, but deciding which is bloody difficult.

If there's a load of urbs playing a specific platform though, I'm more tempted to get involved.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 6, 2016)

i tried eve but the learning curve just killed me.

elite has a bit of a learning curve but you can pick the basics up really easily and tehre are a few of us on here that play (I am still a bit noob but others seem to know tehir shit) who can help


----------



## sim667 (Apr 6, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i tried eve but the learning curve just killed me.
> 
> elite has a bit of a learning curve but you can pick the basics up really easily and tehre are a few of us on here that play (I am still a bit noob but others seem to know tehir shit) who can help


Does it take over your life? i.e. is it ok to pop in and out of, or do you need full on dedication?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 6, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Does it take over your life? i.e. is it ok to pop in and out of, or do you need full on dedication?



i just pop in and out.

i guess it could taske over if you want it to but i have a fairly addictive gaming personality and i find it easy to just drop in when i want to and trhen pop out again


----------



## sim667 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hmmm.... ill keep an eye out for a free trial......


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 6, 2016)

I pop in and out as well. Not getting much time to play now due to a change in work patterns.


----------



## golightly (Apr 6, 2016)

I stick with solo play which, I reckon, makes it easier to just pop in for a short mission now and again. I'd be up for a Urban private group, however. If anyone is up for such a thing.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 6, 2016)

I set up a group when helping S•I so if anyone fancies joining that they can.
The group name is "Lazy Llama".
Happy if someone who is in-game more often wants to run one.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 7, 2016)

as long as you are ok with having someone who spaces slaves at the first sight of a system patrol ship i am in


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 7, 2016)

Pingu said:


> as long as you are ok with having someone who spaces slaves at the first sight of a system patrol ship i am in


Oh I'm not fussy about the company I keep.

I mean, I'm here


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2016)

Fucking HELL. Most intense gaming experience I've had since I played Resi 4 

So I've got 45,000 to my name, found a nice 15 min round trip that makes me 10,000...and then on the bulletin board a mission too good to turn down. 163,000 credits to deliver some semiconductors about 8 jumps away, 3 hours to do it in, fine - 67,000. 
Yes I overshot the station at the end of the journey. Yes I SHIT my pants when I thought I was getting interdicted on the last hop but it was a wedding barge. Yes my landing technique went to shitrags knowing I was 30 seconds from (to me) a small fortune. Shaking, heart like a fucked clock

but I landed it and now I have 209,000 to play with. Any suggestions? My Adder has no guns, got a simple shield, decent FSD, 20 tonnes of cargo space and a fuel scoop. Have I enough for some decent weaponry (given I'm not THAT bothered about the scrapping bit yet)?


----------



## Whagwan (Apr 8, 2016)

Keep meaning to get the HOTAS and voice recognition set up again and give this another go.  Lived it for three months after release but haven't played since...


----------



## golightly (Apr 8, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Fucking HELL. Most intense gaming experience I've had since I played Resi 4
> 
> So I've got 45,000 to my name, found a nice 15 min round trip that makes me 10,000...and then on the bulletin board a mission too good to turn down. 163,000 credits to deliver some semiconductors about 8 jumps away, 3 hours to do it in, fine - 67,000.
> Yes I overshot the station at the end of the journey. Yes I SHIT my pants when I thought I was getting interdicted on the last hop but it was a wedding barge. Yes my landing technique went to shitrags knowing I was 30 seconds from (to me) a small fortune. Shaking, heart like a fucked clock
> ...


 
I'd go for military grade hull if you don't already have one.

I'm pootling around in a Cobra Mk III with beam lasers, multiguns and fuel scoop. I just found myself in a couple of fights and came away with 60,000 credits and a hold full of illicit gear. I just need to find a fence. I'm tempted to get a frame drive interdicter with the proceeds.


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2016)

Haven't played this for a while and just starting it up again.  Found a cobra stuck in space and asking for fuel (one of the distress beacons).  How do I give them fuel?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 8, 2016)

tommers said:


> Haven't played this for a while and just starting it up again.  Found a cobra stuck in space and asking for fuel (one of the distress beacons).  How do I give them fuel?


There's a limpet controller which lets you send a ton of fuel per limpet to another ship

Limpet Controller/Fuel Transferer


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> There's a limpet controller which lets you send a ton of fuel per limpet to another ship
> 
> Limpet Controller/Fuel Transferer




Ah, I just picked up some limpets but don't have the controller.

Should probably just kill them then.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2016)

golightly said:


> I'd go for military grade hull if you don't already have one.


Is there any point golightly  given I don't have any guns? Will this simply buy me more time to escape interdictions?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2016)

fuelrats or similar run a rescue service for people that run out of fuel.

just bagged me a nice 250k bounty from a random scan near kremain which was nice.

less nice was finding no class 2 fuel scoops after a 14 jump journey to buy one


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2016)

I've just bought a military grade hull and a B2 Power Plant. Still have 143,000 CR, obvs need a few grand insurance and to fill my cargo hold, should I get me some guns now? Gimballed basic multi-cannon? Or basic beam laser? Or both?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2016)

giballed or turreted every time for me.makes combat much easier

lasers take out shields well but kinetic weapons are better for hull damage


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2016)

Pingu said:


> giballed or turreted every time for me.makes combat much easier


Yeah, I've just bought a gimaballed frag cannon (E1) and a turreted burst laser (G1) - not terrifically ass-kicking but better than nowt, and of course I can now take more pain due to the good hull.
Now need to do some grinding to get thrusters upgraded a bit


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 9, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i tried eve but the learning curve just killed me.
> 
> elite has a bit of a learning curve but you can pick the basics up really easily and tehre are a few of us on here that play (I am still a bit noob but others seem to know tehir shit) who can help



The really demanding thing with Eve isn't just the learning curve. It's the need to establish an identity for yourself with a group that has enough military and/or economic clout to let you play in the 'real' game ...

Doing that with a group thats into the really fun stuff can take months to years due to all the trust issues associated with spying etc.

Frontier seem to have deliberately avoided enabling those kinds of dynamics.


----------



## golightly (Apr 9, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, I've just bought a gimaballed frag cannon (E1) and a turreted burst laser (G1) - not terrifically ass-kicking but better than nowt, and of course I can now take more pain due to the good hull.
> Now need to do some grinding to get thrusters upgraded a bit


Sounds pretty good to me. I've found burst lasers have been pretty effective. There are loads of weapon configurations that I haven't tried yet, but I'm reasonably happy with my current weaponry.

With regard to your previous comment about the hull, yes, your right having a stronger hull will give you more time to escape if you need to.

I'm tempted to save up for a big beast like a python or anaconda but I like the cobra. Nostalgia really.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2016)

i am regretting my movefrom cobra to vulture.

yes it has more firepower and a tougher hullbut its not worth nearly 6 million more than the cobra


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2016)

ok i think i will use some of my spar cash to buy a transport ship and give this run a try

Lave to Fujin

One of the longest running Rare trade runs involves picking up Lavian Brandy and selling it after reaching 120LY away from the Lave system, however we’ll take things a bit further and share a nice trade route which will net you over 6520,000 credits in 34 minutes.

Elite Dangerous – Bulletin Boards and Rare Trading Guide


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2016)

Had a bad half-hour in the early hours of the morning...interdicted and kilt due to stupidly not changing pips and also forgetting my lasers are turretted so kept trying to line him up  had him down to 32% mind...
And then was hit somehow in a station which led to disorientation/panic/station destroying me  First time that's happened. Both times with full cargo, 18,000 insurance each time, lost loads of dosh...


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2016)

if you need to run away boost (shift enginbes to full recharge and hold down tab key) and run silent (del) this buys you some extra time

watch heat levels though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2016)

Pingu said:


> if you need to run away boost (shift enginbes to full recharge and hold down tab key) and run silent (del) this buys you some extra time
> 
> watch heat levels though


On one hand I want to trade and make money to get a cobra, really, cos I loved the Cobra back in t'day...but I want to be at least more than utterly defenceless which is why I'd quite like to keep the guns. Just not sure if right now they're worth 140,000 of my dosh...


----------



## golightly (Apr 9, 2016)

Just take your time to build up reserves. I reckon it won't take too long to make the money for a cobra.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2016)

Just list third ship inside 12 hours - left game running while Mrs SI went on the PC to bet on the National and got fragged


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2016)

that trade run i posted above neets me about 3 million an hour (i dont have a big cargo hold)

however give this a go to find a route nearer you 

Multi Hop Trade Route Finder - EDDB

make sure you have enough fuel i nearly ran out and only some frantic searching for a useable star saved me


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2016)

Been using that, yeah, it's invaluable


----------



## golightly (Apr 9, 2016)

Well that was a bit too exciting.  Got indicted by pirate and decided to slug it out. I managed to destroy the pirate but not before they destroyed my canopy. I had to get to a space station while my emergency air was running out. I managed to dock with 6 minutes of air left. Made 26,000 on the encounter taking into account the cost of repairs, though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2016)

golightly said:


> Well that was a bit too exciting.  Got indicted by pirate and decided to slug it out. I managed to destroy the pirate but not before they destroyed my canopy. I had to get to a space station while my emergency air was running out. I managed to dock with 6 minutes of air left. Made 26,000 on the encounter taking into account the cost of repairs, though.


I just made 20,000 on one trip with Pingu as my wingman. Was almost disappointed nobody indicted me so I could watch him smoke my foes


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2016)

golightly said:


> Well that was a bit too exciting.  Got indicted by pirate and decided to slug it out. I managed to destroy the pirate but not before they destroyed my canopy. I had to get to a space station while my emergency air was running out. I managed to dock with 6 minutes of air left. Made 26,000 on the encounter taking into account the cost of repairs, though.



lol yeah have done that a few times myself


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I just made 20,000 on one trip with Pingu as my wingman. Was almost disappointed nobody indicted me so I could watch him smoke my foes



was good. now we know how to do the wing stuff we can do more runs


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 10, 2016)

Pingu said:


> was good. now we know how to do the wing stuff we can do more runs


Yeah, with a bit of time, one of those multi-part runs for a couple of hundred grand might be good if I don't have to worry about getting jumped. Just need to remember I can only jump 14 ly with my current setup, though I guess I could sell quite a bit of stuff i.e. guns, shield etc if you're being Terry to my Arfur


----------



## Pingu (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Pingu (Apr 11, 2016)

i need to avoid chamunda for a few days.. got me a bit of a bounty on my head gained 250k from killing him though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i need to avoid chamunda for a few days.. got me a bit of a bounty on my head gained 250k from killing him though


Yeah, I've got a dormant bounty on me somewhere, no idea why, think I hit someone just outside a station.

Confused how to set up fire groups; can change weapons between primary and secondary but can't set up a second firegroup with my scanner only in it. What are the keyboard keys?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 11, 2016)

press esc select options and then controls. you can set your keys there


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2016)

Is that keys to bring out the different groups during flight/fight, or set them up? (Soz, not in game RN and can't be arsed to look myself)


----------



## Pingu (Apr 12, 2016)

both you can change you key mapopings to ones you like oir see whatthe existing mappings are


----------



## Pingu (Apr 12, 2016)

been an expensive day. just as i was about to destroy my bounty target 3 of his mates dropped in and proceeded to kick the shit out of me. there went 500k to get ship back


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2016)

Just made a quarter of a million. Had to do three trips,laying out 13,000 each time on superconductors. All I have to do is go pick up the dosh from a nearby system. 
On the downside I got interdicted, tried to fight and got fucked up by a not very good Asp, I think I had my guns set wrong or I'm just really shite


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 13, 2016)

Got enough for a Cobra III but not much more. Think I might do a few more jobs over next few days so I can get one and kit it out properly. And I might even turn it into an explorer Cobra and head off into the void 

ETA saying that I could turn my Adder into an exploring ship. I've become pretty fond of it tbh. Going out into the nothingness, come back in a few weeks with thousands of credits worth of scans...


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2016)

let me know if you are playing tonight and can team up


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 13, 2016)

Will be on in a bit, 6.30-8 and maybe an hour at 10, depending on knackeredness Pingu


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2016)

okies. I REALLY need to avoid LTT18486.. got me a big bounty on my head there for next 6 days

was worth it though as teh bounty I collected was nearly a million - and i went toe to toe with a F D L and won


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 13, 2016)

Fucked up a little - OK, a bit more than a little - by buying a Cobra III then deciding not to bother. Sold it at some loss. Still have money and my Adder though. Sticking with my Adder for now. Fallen in love with it a bit


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2016)

i am out tomorrow but friday wil escort you on some runs. i should have lost my wanted status by then in the major systems yo visit


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 13, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i am out tomorrow but friday wil escort you on some runs. i should have lost my wanted status by then in the major systems yo visit


Fab, I'll be on here prob til quite late Friday. 9 - 2 or something. Need to make some big money so I can afford to outfit my Adder for exploration, i.e. expensive FSD, auto-repair, good fuel scoop, etc


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2016)

if tey hit us they will gain a bounty so i wil make some moneu tht way


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Fucked up a little - OK, a bit more than a little - by buying a Cobra III then deciding not to bother. Sold it at some loss. Still have money and my Adder though. Sticking with my Adder for now. Fallen in love with it a bit



 

Why? WHY?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 14, 2016)

Cid said:


> Why? WHY?


Dunno
Couldn't get the Cobra's jump range to be anything other than shite, I've no idea why.
Lost maybe 50,000 
When the game is going like I like it's an extraordinary experience but I dunno how to fight and it happens too often. If it had a "no combat" mode it would be nigh on perfect.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 14, 2016)

Once you go exploring, the combat drops off completely as you leave inhabited space so if you're combat-weary a bit of time out there might help. No trade out there either, though, but plenty of photo ops.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 14, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Once you go exploring, the combat drops off completely as you leave inhabited space so if you're combat-weary a bit of time out there might help. No trade out there either, though, but plenty of photo ops.


What would I need for exploring? Obvs a fuel scoop and as nice a scanner as I can afford. Is a repair module essential or just nice?


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2016)

I think I switched to rare goods running in a Cobra before kitting out an exploration vessel (Asp). It's expensive to do properly, while an Adder is a cheap option it's relative; the advanced scanner alone is 1.5m cr. Plus you want to have enough money to buy top spec but light components for other slots. Although obviously the major factor is buying a good FSD.

Rare goods running is a bit of a grind, but it stacks up credits quickly and is profitable with a relatively small hold... It just helps to have some defensive/evasive capacity as you're going through established routes. I don't think I was ever actually taken out in the Cobra (at least not without wading in). It should be pretty easy to spec the Cobra for a respectable jump range. The pure traders/explorers are better of course, but it does reasonably well - people have used it for exploration. Coriolis is good for working out potential builds.

Not played for a while mind you.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 14, 2016)

Robigo runs and rare goods running seems to be the best way to get the cash together if you want to avoid combat. As Cid says, the advanced scanner alone is a significant investment and you wouldn't want to go exploring without one.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 14, 2016)

si if you fancy a trip out to robigo jusy shout and we can go in a wing. i really want that fdl so anything that brings credits in fast works for me


----------



## Pingu (Apr 14, 2016)

ok plan.

get some more credits - get akitted out asp.do some out of bubble runs ..get a fdl.

my vulture is good for bounty hunting but not for trading. its fsd jump distance and cargo hold are too small


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 14, 2016)

Just made 305,000 on a three-part delivery job (admittedly with a 65,000 outlay). Now on almost half a mill WITH a decently kitted out Adder, which I can never get rid of.


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2016)

Feeling a bit nostalgic I logged in, flew out of the station, opened up the throttle and... Spontaneously combusted. Heat damage warnings going off, modules malfunctioning, temp 145. Panicked log-out. Afraid to go back. What the fuck?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 14, 2016)

Cid said:


> Feeling a bit nostalgic I logged in, flew out of the station, opened up the throttle and... Spontaneously combusted. Heat damage warnings going off, modules malfunctioning, temp 145. Panicked log-out. Afraid to go back. What the fuck?


What were you flying? (Not that I have any idea what difference that might make)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 15, 2016)

Accidental silent running maybe? That'll heat you up like a chestnut roasting by a neutron star.


----------



## Cid (Apr 15, 2016)

S☼I said:


> What were you flying? (Not that I have any idea what difference that might make)



The Asp I'd been flying regularly before my break.



Lazy Llama said:


> Accidental silent running maybe? That'll heat you up like a chestnut roasting by a neutron star.



Probably, I think tangentially I noticed something odd about my shields. I have an X55 so this was mainly a log in, check bindings run. Unfortunately this meant I couldn't remember anything like how to turn off modules, toggle silent etc. Hence panic.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 15, 2016)

I haven't logged in since before Horizons, been too busy with RL stuff. So this might have changed.

I found the Diamondback Scout to be a really nice compromise between firepower, agility, stealth and range for bounty hunting.

Doesn't hit as hard as a Vulture, but perfectly capable of longer trips and getting sneaky. 

Not enough cargo to be a good smuggler though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2016)

The Engineers Beta Release Date and Elite Dangerous 1.6 | Elite: Dangerous Community Site

next update incoming


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 15, 2016)

Cid said:


> I have an X55 so this was mainly a log in, check bindings run. Unfortunately this meant I couldn't remember anything like how to turn off modules, toggle silent etc. Hence panic.


I know what you mean, after a few months off I came back and updated the AussieDroid bindings on my X55. His default is to have the midpoint of the throttle as zero, and full-back as full-reverse, whereas I have it amended to full-back as zero and a toggle for reverse. That was an unpleasant experience as I launched and hurtled backwards into the station wall.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 15, 2016)

experimental items you say?

http://www.crd-sector.com/uv/download/reedf.gif


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 15, 2016)

Pingu said:


> experimental items you say?
> 
> http://www.crd-sector.com/uv/download/reedf.gif



Fuck me, that takes me back ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll be on tonight for a few hours, hoping to land a few big paying jobs, and planning a Cobra III purchase over the weekend - but a decently tarted up one


----------



## Cid (Apr 15, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> I know what you mean, after a few months off I came back and updated the AussieDroid bindings on my X55. His default is to have the midpoint of the throttle as zero, and full-back as full-reverse, whereas I have it amended to full-back as zero and a toggle for reverse. That was an unpleasant experience as I launched and hurtled backwards into the station wall.



Got any general tips on binding/config? I'm sure it was easier last time, my throttle seems somewhat erratic. I'll try AussieDroids I think, but I don't really like much about his layout.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 15, 2016)

Cid said:


> Got any general tips on binding/config? I'm sure it was easier last time, my throttle seems somewhat erratic. I'll try AussieDroids I think, but I don't really like much about his layout.


No real tips.  
It took me a while to get used to it and I still have to look stuff up for some of the less-frequently used controls.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2016)

Just found some rare goods! Taurian Chimes. Bought 15t at 950 each. I get far enough away the average is 8500!
Am I gonna get jumped first time I leave the system, though?


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 15, 2016)

Depends, tell me where you are and I'll let you know.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2016)

Private Storm said:


> Depends, tell me where you are and I'll let you know.


39 Tauri - solo mode


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2016)

Took the plunge and bought a Cobra. Kitted it out a bit. It's so much bigger than my Adder 

Upgraded to 30t of cargo space, 14.7ly jump fully laden...

but how do I reduce its mass enough to get a shield on there? In Outfitting every single shield says "Hull mass exceeds shield generator". What to do?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 16, 2016)

Coriolis ?


----------



## Cid (Apr 16, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Took the plunge and bought a Cobra. Kitted it out a bit. It's so much bigger than my Adder
> 
> Upgraded to 30t of cargo space, 14.7ly jump fully laden...
> 
> but how do I reduce its mass enough to get a shield on there? In Outfitting every single shield says "Hull mass exceeds shield generator". What to do?



You sure it's not just that the station you're at doesn't have appropriate shields?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2016)

Cid said:


> You sure it's not just that the station you're at doesn't have appropriate shields?


 maybe 

Can't tell right now; just sat down to play with a cuppa and Steam appears to be down...


----------



## Cid (Apr 16, 2016)

S☼I said:


> maybe
> 
> Can't tell right now; just sat down to play with a cuppa and Steam appears to be down...



Filter systems to high tech and large population if you want to find good upgrades.


----------



## Cid (Apr 16, 2016)

Also has coriolis' mouseover stopped working for anyone else?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2016)

I need a Class 4 shield apparently, but no real idea where to get one. 
Not so much for scrapping cos I'm going to be legging it for a while longer yet, but bumps and accidental heavy dockings are costing me.
Felt an actual pang a bit ago when I looked at the map and saw my Adder in storage over 60ly away. You can tell I'm a noob cos even though it's only 5 or 6 jumps it feels like Dead Far. Going to be looking for some big bucks later I think, spent last two hours just buzzing about, selling maps here and there.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2016)

Forgot I had some rare stuff - 16t of Tauran Wind Chimes from 39 Tauri. Sold them 111 ly away in Boulton Station, Venetic, for...
172,000 clear profit!

ETA bought for 972 each, sold for more than 11,000 each


----------



## gosub (Apr 17, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Forgot I had some rare stuff - 16t of Tauran Wind Chimes from 39 Tauri. Sold them 111 ly away in Boulton Station, Venetic, for...
> 172,000 clear profit!
> 
> ETA bought for 972 each, sold for more than 11,000 each


space hippy capitalism


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2016)

gosub said:


> space hippy capitalism


Monetizing boredom 

Got a bit of wedge now. 650 grand. And I finally found shields so have sold back my military hull. 

Really, really enjoying the Cobra.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2016)

Just found out how to get the camera outside yr ship 

here's my Cobra, Cherry. Yes. Cherry Cobra. She's SWEEEET


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 17, 2016)

I just fired this up again after a long time away. Apparently I have an Asp, a Vulture, 16m space creditcashmoney and literally no idea what I am doing. Zero. Am fearful I will crash if I try to leave station. I didn't have a clue what to do with the galactic powers stuff before and even less of an idea now. Just want to shoot things


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2016)

Private Storm said:


> I just fired this up again after a long time away. Apparently I have an Asp, a Vulture, 16m space creditcashmoney and literally no idea what I am doing. Zero. Am fearful I will crash if I try to leave station. I didn't have a clue what to do with the galactic powers stuff before and even less of an idea now. Just want to shoot things


I was terrified the first time - no, five times - I had to enter or leave a proper station. Just be steady, but not slow. It'll come back to ye.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2016)

Do you still have to rotate with the station like in the old days?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2016)

8ball said:


> Do you still have to rotate with the station like in the old days?


Aye. But it's pretty easy tbh. The tricky bit is getting to the right landing pad inside without hitting anyone, or a wall, or inadvertently blocking a different pad and getting shot


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 17, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I was terrified the first time - no, five times - I had to enter or leave a proper station. Just be steady, but not slow. It'll come back to ye.



It's coming back. Went and found a belt, tried to kick some wanted-crim butt....and got toasted almost to a crisp. Managed to escape. Remembered that my Asp is the trading ship, the Vulture is the fighting ship. It's coming back


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 17, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Aye. But it's pretty easy tbh. The tricky bit is getting to the right landing pad inside without hitting anyone, or a wall, or inadvertently blocking a different pad and getting shot



True dat. Those space station fckers have little patience for Sunday drivers!


----------



## Cid (Apr 19, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Monetizing boredom
> 
> Got a bit of wedge now. 650 grand. And I finally found shields so have sold back my military hull.
> 
> Really, really enjoying the Cobra.



I think the Cobra has the fastest boost speed with A class thrusters. Its base speed is also very respectable... A very good ship for running away in, although the Viper and Imperial eagle can be dangerous. Not too expensive to fit out on rare goods runs either. I like my Asp but I'd quite like to have a go at smuggling and it just doesn't run like the Cobra. And costs a fortune to get close, although you can do lots of other things with it and it has substantial cargo capacity. I think I might sell bits of it, buy a Cobra and refit the Asp as a pure explorer.

But then I quite fancy a bit of bounty hunting for which a pure combat vessel would be better.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2016)

Think I've been interdicted about a dozen times since I've had the Cobra. Escaped every time, and now I've got decent shields I don't have a mark on me. Not even a minor annoyance, now, letting me get on with scanning stars for fuel money and shipping rare stuff around.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 22, 2016)

Been off work ill today so currently have a B4 FSD and a million and a half in the bank  Also went to Lave - emotional.


----------



## golightly (Apr 22, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Also went to Lave - emotional.


 
Recently visited Lave and then stopped off at Sol. Wanted to go to Sirius but apparently you need some sort of permit, so I'm on my way to Betelgeuse.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 22, 2016)

i cant remember where i am. i had that many bounties on my head near frighia etc that i just did a load of random hops. hoping to get back on this weekend with only dormant bounties


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 22, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i cant remember where i am. i had that many bounties on my head near frighia etc that i just did a load of random hops. hoping to get back on this weekend with only dormant bounties


Not really been in that neck of the woods. Been going between Lave/Leesti and Altair/Zeessze with rare goods, making 200,000+ a time with only 24t of cargo space.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 23, 2016)

Just bought a Diamondback Scout. Thought two and a half mill would be enough to kit it out for a good old explore but nowhere near - the top scanner is one and a half alone 
Trade, trade, trade then a while longer


----------



## Cid (Apr 23, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Just bought a Diamondback Scout. Thought two and a half mill would be enough to kit it out for a good old explore but nowhere near - the top scanner is one and a half alone
> Trade, trade, trade then a while longer



Did you keep your Cobra? The Diamondback has a terrible hold size. Google 'rare goods diamond', that nets 1m cr/hour or so...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2016)

Cid said:


> Did you keep your Cobra? The Diamondback has a terrible hold size. Google 'rare goods diamond', that nets 1m cr/hour or so...


I'm NEVER getting rid of the Cobra.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 25, 2016)

Who's the latest member of the Lazy Llama group? Few more and we can find a nice system and take it over


----------



## Kanda (Apr 26, 2016)

Got a surface Pro 4 and this works on it! (a few minor mouse issues) I might take a month off!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 27, 2016)

Hooked up with a minor faction a little off the beaten track. Dude gave me some palladium, we did a trade run in a wing. He has an Imperial Cutter. 19 million... _insurance. _Good area to start exploring from, though trading from there is not great I don't think I need much more stuff to go exploring other than a class A scoop and a repair kit.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 8, 2016)

I just logged in for the first time since before Horizons. Spent Sunday afternoon getting my HOTAS bindings set up again and learning how to land and drive about on planets.

Back to work tomorrow, but might be around next weekend.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I just logged in for the first time since before Horizons. Spent Sunday afternoon getting my HOTAS bindings set up again and learning how to land and drive about on planets.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow, but might be around next weekend.


PM me yr CMDR name!


----------



## snadge (May 8, 2016)

I'm also playing, have a few gripes with the game but just getting on with it, it could be a fabulous game.


ATM I am trying my hand at piracy, in a DBS, too many people combat log if I use an FDL, now they try and kill me and when they realise the DBS is actually a very dangerous ship, they combat log.

My fit


Coriolis


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2016)

Is this only going to be playable with a vr headset when it comes out on PS4?


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 10, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Is this only going to be playable with a vr headset when it comes out on PS4?


I don't' see why, it's playable on an Xbox One from what I've heard.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2016)

Have now clocked up 360 hours. Have been on two short (four and three days respectively, no further than 1500 ly out) trips to see nebulae, now have a properly kitted-out-for-exploration Asp Explorer, and am joining 300 other CMDRs for a long trip nebulae-visiting, culminating in the Crab Nebula some 7000 ly distant. Will be out there for two months 
Safe to say I like this game, and utterly reject accusations of its shallowness


----------



## redchris (Jul 5, 2016)

So how is Elite Dangerous?  I used to love the original Elite back in the day.  I've not had a PC powerful enough for Elite Dangerous but am considering investing in some new hardware.  ED would be the main reason right now.  Is it worth it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 5, 2016)

Hell YES redchris


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 21, 2016)

Really should get back into this after not having played for 18months.  At least I got my HOTAS out the other day, unfortunately my EdTracker appears to have stopped working and getting Norman Lovett (Red Dwarfs Holly) set up for voice response will probably take best part of a day.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 21, 2016)

I guess NMS has crushed the chance this was going to be released on ps4


----------



## Cid (Jul 21, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I guess NMS has crushed the chance this was going to be released on ps4



Why?


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 21, 2016)

Cid said:


> Why?


im just making the assumption; i've heard nothing as far as releasing Elite on the ps4 for months.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Really should get back into this after not having played for 18months.


Do it Whagwan - and PM me yr CMDR name when you do.

I'm currently 20,000 ly into a round trip taking in some nebulae, been out in the black since June 11th, plan to be back first week of August. So much scanning data to sell![/QUOTE]


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 31, 2016)

have finally upgraded my pc and downloaded elite.

total rookie - i dont think my extensive experience on the sepctrum 48k will help me much - although the docking and scanner are the same - which is nice.

Just started up in open play - thought that might be a less painful learning curve before venturaring out into multi-player.

So any advice? Is there an urban cohort roaming the galaxy that i could pitcvh in with when i've got the hang of things?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2016)

Advice Kaka Tim - don't play in open for now. Open IS multi-player. Play in solo.
I'll PM you in a bit re: tips for starters etc


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 31, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Advice Kaka Tim - don't play in open for now. Open IS multi-player. Play in solo.
> I'll PM you in a bit re: tips for starters etc



sorry - i meant solo. cheers


----------



## Kanda (Jul 31, 2016)

I've now got 1week 2 days playing time, I've been doing rare goods trading and now working my way up Fed ranks, almost Chief Petty Officer. In a well kitted Asp Explorer current assets 58m... not sure if I want a FAS or not... I do love my Asp


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2016)

If had to choose just one ship it'd be my Asp. I love her so much  Currently at a little over 10,000ly from the start...but if I ever felt like trading again I think I'd get another Asp and kit her out for trading...


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2016)

Got jumped a few times by FAS in the last 24 hours and kicked the shit out of them... maybe I'll stick with the Asp lol...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 2, 2016)

Im liking the new elite. Its got the same adcitivieness of the original and it a vast world to get lost in. I've not had enough fights though - nearly all my jumps are unevntful. Soon going to able to ditch the sidewinder and get a better ship and hopefully get into some more dogfights.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 2, 2016)

Problem I had with it is the social side. I'm used to Eve, but Elite actually tries hard to prevent socialisation and keep you alienated and solo.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 10, 2016)

i need to get back into this.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i need to get back into this.


Lol yeah. Lots of things you might not have seen yet - you done any Engineers stuff?

I'd offer to wing up with you but I'm currently 23,000 light years from the bubble


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 11, 2016)

This is gonna have to wait even longer as just pulled the trigger on No Man's Sky.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 14, 2016)

Got me a Python ... gotta get used to shite jump range,,,,


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2016)

Kanda said:


> Got me a Python ... gotta get used to shite jump range,,,,


Go get your FSD boosted by Felicity Farseer


----------



## Kanda (Aug 14, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Go get your FSD boosted by Felicity Farseer



Huh????


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2016)

Kanda said:


> Huh????


Do you have Horizons Kanda ?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 14, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Do you have Horizons Kanda ?



No. I doubt I will get it. Why? I don't get all the Engineer stuff.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2016)

Kanda said:


> No. I doubt I will get it. Why? I don't get all the Engineer stuff.


Horizons means as well as landing on planets and bezzing about in moon buggies, you can visit a number of engineers who can soup up various modules of your ship. for for instance you could end up with a Python that could boost at 500 and jump 30 ly


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 21, 2016)

hmmm - are ultra slow servers a common problem? Finding it fairly unplayable right now - guessing sunday afternoon = peak traffic?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2016)

Can be, yeah. The West Coast of the States just came online, added to everyone else.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 25, 2016)

update - I've got a fully kitted out cobra and £15 million in the bank. Not sure what to do now - im at the edge of the habitated bit of the galaxy - is it worth heading out into the unpopulated bits? (i guess i will need a fuel scoop. Thinking about getting a fighter and doing some bounty hunting as the cobra is a bit sluggish. 
Is there groups to join in with on open play?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2016)

You've said two different things there mate 
By all means go bounty hunting - you'll need populated systems for that though. Hang around a Nav beacon or RES site (in a ring system) and scan for wanted ships. You'll not get attacked if your hold is empty and you have a clean record.

But I'd go exploring tbh. Cobra will do you fine, especially for smaller journeys where jump range isn't an issue. Pick something to visit - a Nebula or whatever - and go for it!

I'll be back in a mo with how I'd kit out a Cobra for exploration - and possibly an alternative, if exploration is something you might get serious about. Kaka Tim


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2016)

Coriolis


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2016)

Coriolis

Diamondback Explorer


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 26, 2016)

Thinking of getting an Asp explorer - looks like it will be pretty hard core in combat but still able to do other stuff like exploring and smaller cargo runs. 


And then there's mining ... anyone done this?

I switched to open play - but ive yet to see another human player - so no differance so far!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 26, 2016)

Love the engine noise on my Asp.

Sounds like a spacegoing version of those old army lorries that the convoy used to like converting.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Thinking of getting an Asp explorer - looks like it will be pretty hard core in combat but still able to do other stuff like exploring and smaller cargo runs.
> 
> 
> And then there's mining ... anyone done this?
> ...


The Asp is perfect for exploration. PERFECT. Does ok as a trader; I wouldn't fight in one though.
This is my Asp build, currently almost 40,000 light years from where you are:

Coriolis


----------



## snadge (Aug 26, 2016)

If you want a hand looking for terraformable and earth like worlds this has been extremely helpful to me, saves me guessing when I enter a system.


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2016)

Gonna do some proper exploring... Got about 9m knocking about from rare goods and will probably put in a few more hours to get that around 15m.

Current build is this...

Anticipated build is this... Possibly with a better fuel scoop, but they get bloody expensive.

Question is, just how critical is the jump range fiddling? I mean I have planetary landing capabilities on that, but apparently 5D thrusters and high gravity worlds can be somewhat risky. I'm aiming to make a slightly meandering trip out to the community goal in Eol Prou RS-T d3-94 (22k ly). Then a bit more random wandering.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2016)

Largely speaking if you're heading core wards, jump range isn't so important. Star density is ok that way. Gimme a minute and I'll have a look at yer build...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2016)

Cid generally an A class module the next size down is more powerful, cheaper and lighter than the D class of the next size up. A 4A will be fine. You don't need powerful thrusters unless you're landing on high G planets and even then you'll be fine if you're careful. And a D class AFMU is fine, especially as materials to restock its ammo are not too hard to come by.

Coriolis


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2016)

What are you hauling out to Jaques by the way?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh, and don't forget to turn off certain things once you're away; cargo hold, power distributor, AFMU, hangar.


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2016)

S☼I said:


> What are you hauling out to Jaques by the way?



Exploration community goal innit? Or maybe I'm missing something on community goals?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2016)

Cid said:


> Exploration community goal innit? Or maybe I'm missing something on community goals?


Yeah, it's exploration. So no need for cargo holds...it's weight you dont need...take an extra AMFU maybe, or just nothing!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 29, 2016)

blimey. Have managed to earn nealy £70 million over the last 3 days doing one of the community goals. Was piss easy  as well - just cargo shipping and only the odd NPC pirate. A bit of a dull grind - but i am proper minted now. Thinking about kitting out a light fighter - a viper mk 4 or python- and going bounty hunting.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2016)

Vulture mate. Not owned one but kitted out Vulture is the dog's, by all accounts


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Cid generally an A class module the next size down is more powerful, cheaper and lighter than the D class of the next size up. A 4A will be fine. You don't need powerful thrusters unless you're landing on high G planets and even then you'll be fine if you're careful. And a D class AFMU is fine, especially as materials to restock its ammo are not too hard to come by.
> 
> Coriolis



Hmm... The thrusters you specced are certainly cheaper and lighter than 5D, but that's because you put 4D on it. 4A are more expensive, heavier and less powerful than 5D. 4A plant seems a good shout (though I have to point out that 4A is again more expensive than 5D).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2016)

Oops, soz, you're right. Maybe not cheaper, then, but better value.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 29, 2016)

Well the vulture is fun to fly - a lot more manouravability then the cobra. Jsut when i was thinking that i could take out pretty much any NPC criminal i got merked by a another vulture - i had him by the knackers but he got in a lucky shot that took out my power plant and breached by canopy as i tried to escape. So im left in deep space with no power and the oxygen running out contemplating the nature of hubris ...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm playing Elite for the first time since playing Frontier on my Amiga way back when (and the original game on a C64 before that) Just running through the training missions - it's nice. Docking is a hell of a lot easier than it used to be!


----------



## Cid (Sep 4, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Oops, soz, you're right. Maybe not cheaper, then, but better value.



I think my reply to your message was accidentally broadcast to the local population of Bleia Eohn TQ-S B5-0...


----------



## Cid (Sep 4, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I'm playing Elite for the first time since playing Frontier on my Amiga way back when (and the original game on a C64 before that) Just running through the training missions - it's nice. Docking is a hell of a lot easier than it used to be!



I've spend about 5 hours scanning planets today... It's an odd one, Elite.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 4, 2016)

Cid said:


> I've spend about 5 hours scanning planets today... It's an odd one, Elite.



I got a glimpse of my first habitable planet on one of the training missions today. Gorgeous it was, just gorgeous.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 4, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> blimey. Have managed to earn nealy £70 million over the last 3 days doing one of the community goals. Was piss easy  as well - just cargo shipping and only the odd NPC pirate. A bit of a dull grind - but i am proper minted now. Thinking about kitting out a light fighter - a viper mk 4 or python- and going bounty hunting.



Haven't played for  few months, but I loved the Diamondback Scout for that. sort of thing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2016)

Cid said:


> I think my reply to your message was accidentally broadcast to the local population of Bleia Eohn TQ-S B5-0...


Lol, brilliant


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Haven't played for  few months, but I loved the Diamondback Scout for that. sort of thing.


My DBS was my mean green bounty hunting deathbug


----------



## Cid (Sep 5, 2016)

Today I landed for a bit of exploration variation (and maybe some FSD boosts), found a crater that looked big and interesting. Spent about 30 minutes driving across it getting basically no where and realised it was definitely big. Got back in ship. About 10km deep, which should provide some perspective on diameter... Just another day though innit, spectacular stuff round every corner.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 5, 2016)

how do you land on the planets? Do you have to buy an expansion pack?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 5, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> how do you land on the planets? Do you have to buy an expansion pack?


You need the "Horizons" package to get zero-atmosphere planetary landings, and a few other things.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2016)

It's SO worth it.


----------



## Cid (Sep 8, 2016)

I've been trying not to land. I get too distracted. But then I found a landable planet with rings.



Spoiler: large image








And a mountain...



Spoiler







Last view of the Asp... (and first of the crater, I like craters).



Spoiler







I like the tracks you leave... The first markings of intelligent life on this world (and they give a sense of scale).



Spoiler







Top of the mountain:



Spoiler



 



I think I've adopted Vintage Paw 's screenshot habits...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2016)

Do you think I'd like this game? Considering I like NMS and Space Engine, I suppose I would. I'm not one for finicky flight controls though...


----------



## Cid (Sep 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do you think I'd like this game? Considering I like NMS and Space Engine, I suppose I would. I'm not one for finicky flight controls though...



I've got a HOTAS, but people manage well with both controllers* and K+M. Especially if you avoid combat (which I imagine you would). NMS effectively has 2 directional controls; pitch and roll. Elite adds the other fundamental flight control; yaw (rotation about the vertical):







It also has side to side movement (as you would strafe in an FPS) and up down movement. These latter two are useful, but mostly work as flight correction (e.g landing tends to be vertical so you use up/down, plus side/side to correct position) because they're slow (little sub-thrusters). There are also quite a few other things you need to do, it has more of a sim feel than NMS; landing gear, targeting controls, toggling menus. It's not full sim though, once you have the controls down you can take it fairly easy; probably a few hours of confusion, googling and tweaking.

There was a demo when I bought it I think, but it was combat focused which, if anything, was a bit off-putting. It's a bit easier to learn very slowly and carefully bimbling about near a station.

It's difficult to explain why I like it. But a few things... It's a _really_ good environment for role-play. The sim bit plays well into that, the voices dealing with docking requests etc... Even if you don't do open play (open play = multiplayer, though that oversimplifies a bit) you feel like you are part of a big universe which is quite happily pottering along with no input from you. You're sort of dropped in it, making things up as you go along. 'Yeah I started out running dull stuff in an adder, then I got the Cobra - ran rare goods for a bit. Just want to get away from it for a bit now, kitted out an Asp - heading into the black'. Or you could bulk freight stuff (people have made market trackers, helping you work out the best trade routes). Or you can be an arsehole and pirate/run illegal stuff. All balance risk of interdiction, loss/gain of reputation and profits. Interdiction is like when you get jumped in NMS but there's an avoidance mini-game or you can surrender then try to run away (my usual tactic, works most of the time). Interdictions aren't a regular occurrence in any case (unless you're on a mission/running illegal stuff).

And there's the fact that it's this galaxy (or the closest approximation you can make based on current star charts). That you can geek out over star types or planets that are really close to their stars, or systems with far more stars than is good for them. Currently you can only land on certain types of planet, but they feel like what I imagine it would be like to land on that kind of planet. And even the planets you can't land on (perhaps especially) can be exciting. I've been exploring for a couple of weeks now (maybe a couple of hours a day, averaged), yet to find an earth-like. Water worlds are moments of joy. You can find earth-likes in the bubble of course (terraformed), and they have lights. I like the stark beauty of the worlds, the deep shadows, the harsh light, the features that are so big they're difficult to properly scale in your brain.

So basically, to your question, I'm not sure. I think so. I've got a lot out of it. It's certainly more complicated than NMS; it takes a few minutes to land on a planet, and you can make a complete balls up of it and trash your ship (and you need a ship that can carry an SRV, and the Horizons expansion). And it also certainly has grind mechanics. There's a fair bit of stuff to learn that isn't immediately obvious, and I have certainly printed out a few charts and diagrams. But it's perhaps the more rewarding for that.

e2a: oh and there are little things like being able to work out some characteristics of planets from the sounds they make in the system map. Music of the spheres.

*Controllers you'll probably run alongside a keyboard for various UI controls.


----------



## poului (Sep 9, 2016)

Think a high spec PC with joystick is the way to go with this. Trying to navigate the galaxy map with an Xbox controller is a total ballache.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 9, 2016)

If anyone wants a used Thrustmaster T-Flight HOTAS X, I've got one sitting under my desk.
Used it for a few month until the Saitek X55 came up on a good deal.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw I've been playing 5 months now - with keyboard and mouse. I'm currently 80,000 light years into a journey and 45,000 ly from my starting system. That's with a jump capacity of 32 ly. I've not seen another ship since July 25th, have seen nothing but unexplored systems for all but a few jumps. I'm not at all bored. And I'm currently a columnist for a newspaper detailing events in a new colony being built 23,000 ly from civilised space.
Try it!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm still waiting for this on PS4...... i decided I preferred the look of this over NMS.


----------



## Cid (Sep 27, 2016)

Found my first earthlike! it was disturbingly exciting...



Spoiler







I like this pic...



Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler







So er... to add firmness to me earlier thoughts, I definitely think you should play this Vintage Paw .

I stopped playing for a couple of weeks, then dropped back in for some relatively quick exploration (I often get hung up scanning high metal content worlds or landing on interesting looking places). I think this was after about 5,000 ly of travel (not 5,000 ly from the bubble, heading back in; might try getting some engineer stuff)... So probably 200 systems or so scanned. Maybe 4,000 objects glanced at.

Did my usual scan sun, honk, check system map... and there it was. Thought 'maybe it's a deceptive water world', but they're always worth a scan anyway so went in. Also it felt different... Maybe I caught that hint of birdsong in its music (I'm not getting all poetic, earthlikes do that in the system map). Then I just flew around it a bit, taking in the polar ice cap, thinking it looked like it was a nice day on most of it. Just a few weather systems.

A brief comparison with NMS: I think the thing with this world is that it felt like a genuine, unique discovery. Nothing has been here...  No human or alien. I suppose it's one of millions (possible 500m-1bn given 100bn star systems), but it felt like a gem in a vast cosmos. Part of it is that you jump in next to the system's star, then move away until it's a distant, burning sphere of brightness. And some way out you see a little pinprick of light, no brighter than one of the stars in the background. As you get closer you see Sagan's pale blue dot, that fragile layer of atmosphere... Then islands, oceans, clouds. A proper, distinct, chaotic world. I mean look at it; coastlines, ancient crater sites, isolated islands. Fjords, it probably even has fjords! Perhaps it's good that I can't land on it, that I can populate it with my imagination rather than a giant squid-headed goat.

The other thing is that it's a part of an evolving universe. I'll report my findings back to Universal Cartographics. I'll post it on the elite forums when I've got back... It's not far from the bubble, only a couple of thousand light years. Maybe one day I'll return to find a station. Maybe one day I'll be able to land on it. A world that I found... Assuming I don't get pipped to the discovery/faceplant a random sun. But the point is it felt like finding something very precious and very rare. I don't get that with NMS, or at least the magic ran sour quite quickly. Maybe it does with Elite too; @s<impossible to bloody tag>I and snadge must have a wealth of earthlikes to their names by now.

Wot I like is it's kind of make your own challengeness. My next trip (ok, 4,500ly wasn't really a trip) out I might focus on finding earthlikes, focus on certain star types more likely to foster them, stay relatively central in the galactic plane. But equally you could venture out into the boonies, into the bands of neutron stars 1,000 light years plus 'down'. On the edge of things... trying to maximise jump range because systems get scarce down there. Or black hole hunting. Or even just the tourist trail to Sag A (which, I now realise, is a bloody long way). Or finding the places where stars are born. Or as S<what the fuck is that symbol>I is doing, circumnavigating the galaxy (or are you? something like that). And that's just the exploration aspect.

Also I hear that early game has got a bit less intimidatingly grindy.

It's an odd one. I'm interested to see how things evolve over the next few years... Whether they do landing on planets with atmospheres/liquids/geology etc well. It's a beautiful game in some ways, perhaps a bit crude in others (politics?). I like it, and finding an earthlike felt like an achievement in a way that games rarely manage. A moment of discovery rather than a moment of wow! I've rolled the dice/ground this thing enough times to get x.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 28, 2016)

Perfectly described Cid  It DOES feel like a discovery because that's what it is.

I WAS circumnavigating the galaxy but was ill off work all last week and did 20k in 3 days before reaching Jaques Station. Not planning on going anywhere else for a bit either. When 2.2 lands in less than a month there'll be ten more stations here. A bubble far from the bubble. We have a Militia made up of pilots who have come together to protect the colony yet who would have at the least been antagonistic towards one another in the Bubble. We have weekly events like canyon racing or SRV demolition derbies. There's a large field of neutrons and white dwarfs really close. You should come, at least for s visit 

Oh by the way my trip ended being 114,000 ly. I discovered 168 water worlds, 11 earthlikes, 11 ammonia worlds, 3 black holes, a neutron star and a supergiant. Made 61m for my data


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2016)

I don't like playing with other people. I like an entirely solitary experience. I don't like the competition of a multiplayer environment. Need I never see or interact with another person if I don't want?


----------



## Cid (Sep 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't like playing with other people. I like an entirely solitary experience. I don't like the competition of a multiplayer environment. Need I never see or interact with another person if I don't want?



No need, it has a solo mode. There's also a private server mode... You can switch between them. The only difference is that you don't encounter other players.


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Perfectly described Cid  It DOES feel like a discovery because that's what it is.
> 
> I WAS circumnavigating the galaxy but was ill off work all last week and did 20k in 3 days before reaching Jaques Station. Not planning on going anywhere else for a bit either. When 2.2 lands in less than a month there'll be ten more stations here. A bubble far from the bubble. We have a Militia made up of pilots who have come together to protect the colony yet who would have at the least been antagonistic towards one another in the Bubble. We have weekly events like canyon racing or SRV demolition derbies. There's a large field of neutrons and white dwarfs really close. You should come, at least for s visit
> 
> Oh by the way my trip ended being 114,000 ly. I discovered 168 water worlds, 11 earthlikes, 11 ammonia worlds, 3 black holes, a neutron star and a supergiant. Made 61m for my data



I made 25m on an 9k round trip...  Legged it back for an exploration CG, got in the top 10% which landed me a 15m bonus. I've also got quite good at spotting ammonia worlds in the system map... They may a kind of wibbly, eerie sci-fi noise. Useful as they sometimes have thick atmospheres.

Jaques will probably be my next trip. Maybe as a stopping off point for Sag A.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 30, 2016)

Cid said:


> No need, it has a solo mode. There's also a private server mode... You can switch between them. The only difference is that you don't encounter other players.



This was probably my biggest concern, so that's good news.

Do you have to buy the base game or can you just buy the new add-on/part 2 thingy? Does that include everything in the base game plus new stuff, or do you need both?


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This was probably my biggest concern, so that's good news.
> 
> Do you have to buy the base game or can you just buy the new add-on/part 2 thingy? Does that include everything in the base game plus new stuff, or do you need both?



Both... The commander deluxe edition I think. It's now on steam (I'm stuck on the Frontier Developments launcher, unless there's a way of moving) and is 33% cheaper than from FD; £26.79. Dunno if the Steam offer is time limited, doesn't look like it.

Almost certain there will be more paid DLC seasons, yearly I suppose. It's a bit contentious but the changes this year have been significant and have clearly had a lot of work put into them.

e2a: although a lot of improvements also apply to the base game afaik. The base game doesn't have planetary landings, engineers (people who upgrade stuff) and some other stuff yet to implemented. You could buy the base game and upgrade later, commander deluxe just includes various skins I think.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 10, 2016)

I've enjoyed the whole eight hours I've managed to spend on the game since I got it a month or two ago. Haven't even completed all the tutorials yet.

As someone once said "Events, dear boy, events".

Tell you what though - fucking loved what I have managed to do - flying around an honest to god damn space station going "wheeeeeeee" will never get old


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a new pc to run Elite on? I know it's CPU heavy not graphics heavy, I'm thinking around 500 quid, i5, 8gb RAM and 1 tb storage. Plus decent graphics card, nvidia or something. Any ideas tech heads?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2016)

Intel I5 4460 Quad Core Gaming Pc Computer 1tb 16Gb GF GTX 1060 3GB Galaxy  | eBay 

for £100 quid more that will definitely run elite plus new games too


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2016)

Got me an A spec Vulture... loving logging in for a short session and earning 1m/hour in REZ areas


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Intel I5 4460 Quad Core Gaming Pc Computer 1tb 16Gb GF GTX 1060 3GB Galaxy  | eBay
> 
> for £100 quid more that will definitely run elite plus new games too


Not sure if there's enough lights on that one


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 11, 2016)

I've been playing this in VR....but I don't own a Rift or a Vive. 

I've also just got a HOTAS off eBay, and I have Voice Attack set up. My immersion is complete.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 11, 2016)

Open invitation to any Cmdrs who make it out to Colonia and Jacques Station - PM your Cmdr name and I'll show you around and introduce you to who you need to know, be it the militia, the miners, the explorers or the events team


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 11, 2016)

Currently 11k ly north-ish of Colonia, i.e. approx 33k ly from Earth...hunting nebulae and water worlds. Need 25m worth of exploration data from this trip and I'll make Elite.


----------



## Cid (Nov 15, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Currently 11k ly north-ish of Colonia, i.e. approx 33k ly from Earth...hunting nebulae and water worlds. Need 25m worth of exploration data from this trip and I'll make Elite.



Untaggable one, have you got your head around Guardians yet? I've been off for a while but may get back into it... Specifically effects on explorers, what's happening with Jaques/Colonia.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 15, 2016)

Cid said:


> Untaggable one, have you got your head around Guardians yet? I've been off for a while but may get back into it... Specifically effects on explorers, what's happening with Jaques/Colonia.


Well, ship-launched fighters are off limits to me as I don't have a big enough ship. We've just had a community goal at Jaques, mining palladium, but how this has affected outfitting remains to be seen. There are several new outposts round Colonia system now but still pretty limited in terms of outfitting. There are also several new stations on the way to Jaques from the bubble. Oh, and using potentially deadly neutron stars to significantly boost your FSD I'd now A Thing. Not done it myself though - too risky!


----------



## Cid (Nov 18, 2016)

Being able to filter journeys by star type is a much-needed improvement. Also like the ability to zoom in on the surface of scanned planets... Has everything got a bit prettier? Noticing more variation in gas giant models, but that may just be coincidence as I only dipped in for an hour or so. So far like, gonna head into the bubble for a bit, grind some cash, maybe get some (well, a) crew. Then possibly a trip out to Colonia.


----------



## Ming (Nov 18, 2016)

Does anyone use rudder pedals with this (i've got an x-55). I'm starting from the ground up with this on my next days off. I usually drift into games and drift out without finishing them but I'm going balls deep on this one. Top 3 newbie tips? I'll be using the Rift also.


----------



## Cid (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't think anyone here does... There are people who do, but I don't think they've really caught on in Elite; yaw is pretty effective bound to the x-55's twist axis. I'm a long way off going VR though, it may help to have an extra two inputs that are easily findable in meat-space. Tips?

- It will take time to map and tweak your controls. To make it a bit easier on yourself print 1) a diagram that explains Saitek mapping (this just tells you what each button/axis is called when you're setting up), 2) a print out of your mapping (there are websites that do this from your controller config files). Use hold-to-toggle as well... As in have at least one switch on your controller that you hold to change the function of all the other switches. My main one is the red pinky button on the joystick (also have x-55), although I also use a button on the back of the throttle for non-critical stuff (you may not need that as your 'look' commands will obviously be on the rift). You may have to get used to the controls without the rift first... Also you will, eventually, get used to controlling the landing vehicle with throttle and stick. But you can ignore that to start as you won't have a capable ship...

- There's cheating and there's using third party systems and google. Get lost for a bit, get a sense of scale. Then submit and use google... I don't mean try and find the latest exploit, but imo things like commodity searches and trade routes are completely fair. In a galaxy where ftl travel is available it would be a bit weird if you couldn't check what value x resource realises in y system.

- Having said the above, do let it overwhelm you. It's a good feeling... And great when you start to get a sense of control. And then a sense of awe. And that's a sense of awe on a monitor that was ok 3 years ago, can't imagine how some of this shit feels with VR.

I'll probably sink a grand into it one day... But when VR is well established, maybe even wait until there are decent commercially viable haptic gloves and proper mapping of hand movements etc.


----------



## Ming (Nov 19, 2016)

Cid said:


> I don't think anyone here does... There are people who do, but I don't think they've really caught on in Elite; yaw is pretty effective bound to the x-55's twist axis. I'm a long way off going VR though, it may help to have an extra two inputs that are easily findable in meat-space. Tips?
> 
> - It will take time to map and tweak your controls. To make it a bit easier on yourself print 1) a diagram that explains Saitek mapping (this just tells you what each button/axis is called when you're setting up), 2) a print out of your mapping (there are websites that do this from your controller config files). Use hold-to-toggle as well... As in have at least one switch on your controller that you hold to change the function of all the other switches. My main one is the red pinky button on the joystick (also have x-55), although I also use a button on the back of the throttle for non-critical stuff (you may not need that as your 'look' commands will obviously be on the rift). You may have to get used to the controls without the rift first... Also you will, eventually, get used to controlling the landing vehicle with throttle and stick. But you can ignore that to start as you won't have a capable ship...
> 
> ...


Thanks Cid!
I failed my O-Levels because of the original. Now i'm all growed up i'm going to enjoy myself. When i'm in the game proper (after training and tweaking) i'll let you know (Urban squadron??).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 19, 2016)

Finally joined a fairly exclusive club


----------



## Cid (Nov 19, 2016)

Ming said:


> Thanks Cid!
> I failed my O-Levels because of the original. Now i'm all growed up i'm going to enjoy myself. When i'm in the game proper (after training and tweaking) i'll let you know (Urban squadron??).



This image is where I got button numbers I think:






It doesn't have the main axes, but they're pretty easy to work out. As you con probably see there are more than one of each number, so the trigger on the right stick and the boost on the throttle will both show up as Joy 1... This can be confusing (they obviously operate as separate inputs), and is why it's useful to have a diagram. This site will generate a sheet for you... Oh and the nipple next to joy 1 on the throttle I think is an axis. Not sure though. 

I still have some stuff set on keyboard, which won't be an option for you, but mostly out of laziness (I think the only ones I still use are M for galaxy map and N for system) and because I like keyboard and mouse for map navigation. I'll probably get everything set up on the sticks one day... There are enough buttons.

J5 on the right stick is my main 'shift' key; for example I set J2 (throttle) to jump to next system, but holding J5 (stick) will shift it to 'target next system' (very useful command for exploring and/or evasion). Not to be confused with target subsystem, which is targeting a specific point on a ship in combat. 

My own bindings are exploration-oriented and I always get a bit confused when I dip back into combat (well, running away) play. I'm heading back to the bubble and planning on buying something for the occasional skirmish, so will probably have another major remapping session then. I'm not sure whether the bottom left mode switches work, I think you need to do something in the Saitek software. Would be great to be able to have an explorer mode set up and a combat mode set up.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 19, 2016)

I bought a Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X cheaply off eBay. It's really good. Those other ones, like the X52, are far too expensive.


----------



## Cid (Nov 19, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> I bought a Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X cheaply off eBay. It's really good. Those other ones, like the X52, are far too expensive.



He already has an x-55 though.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cid said:


> He already has an x-55 though.


I'm not talking about him.


----------



## Cid (Nov 23, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Finally joined a fairly exclusive club
> 
> View attachment 95795



I'm going back into the black after a few days in the bubble. Wasn't for me. Would be nice if exploration were a bit more profitable - I mean your rate works out at something like 118,000 credits per hour. Mine's a bit lower... Too much SRV time.


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Finally joined a fairly exclusive club
> 
> View attachment 95795



Is that highest payout for one planet or one system?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2016)

agricola said:


> Is that highest payout for one planet or one system?


No, I mean I made Elite in Exploring. Highest payout for a system is over 600,000, I think, for Sagittarius A*.


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2016)

S☼I said:


> No, I mean I made Elite in Exploring. Highest payout for a system is over 600,000, I think, for Sagittarius A*.



Ah - I was just curious as to where that system / object was.


----------



## Cid (Nov 24, 2016)

Found planet with volcanism, no geysers yet though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 27, 2016)

Cid said:


> Being able to filter journeys by star type is a much-needed improvement. Also like the ability to zoom in on the surface of scanned planets... Has everything got a bit prettier? Noticing more variation in gas giant models, but that may just be coincidence as I only dipped in for an hour or so. So far like, gonna head into the bubble for a bit, grind some cash, maybe get some (well, a) crew. Then possibly a trip out to Colonia.


Cid there are 400 Cmdrs off to Colonia in a convoy if you're interested in doing that, leaving next Friday. Pm me if you're up for it


----------



## Cid (Nov 27, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Cid there are 400 Cmdrs off to Colonia in a convoy if you're interested in doing that, leaving next Friday. Pm me if you're up for it



I tend to be solitary. 

On a side note the new neutron stars are nice.


----------



## Cid (Dec 1, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Cid there are 400 Cmdrs off to Colonia in a convoy if you're interested in doing that, leaving next Friday. Pm me if you're up for it



Do you know anything about the Colonia expansion CG? there are _loads_ of factions.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2017)

We have first contact, around an hour ago. Not sure what it is but it's alien


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2017)

S☼I said:


> We have first contact, around an hour ago. Not sure what it is but it's alien



Very cool! I've heard a little rumour from a very credible source that it's coming to PS4 later this year!


.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 6, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Very cool! I've heard a little rumour from a very credible source that it's coming to PS4 later this year!
> 
> 
> .


They announced it last year:
Elite Dangerous Lifts Off on PS4 Next Year


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> They announced it last year:
> Elite Dangerous Lifts Off on PS4 Next Year



Ah I didn't catch that they'd made that public...I was told mid way 2017 is that still the case?


.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 7, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah I didn't catch that they'd made that public...I was told mid way 2017 is that still the case?
> 
> 
> .


"We’re looking forward to telling you more about how we’re supporting PS4 in the coming months, before we launch in Q2 2017" - from that link.


----------



## Cid (Jan 11, 2017)

S☼I said:


> We have first contact, around an hour ago. Not sure what it is but it's alien



It's a giant, expanding, doom-laden star anise. 

Don't really have time to play at the moment, but might get back into it in a couple of months.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 7, 2017)

Little bit of politics, completely unrelated to current news etc, obviously.


> *Community Goal: Halsey to Build Refugee Centre*
> 02 FEB 3303
> 
> Former Federal president Jasmina Halsey has announced plans to establish a rehabilitation centre for victims of war – specifically those affected by the ongoing Federal-Imperial conflict.


Galnet News | Elite Dangerous Community Site


----------



## snadge (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyone playing this with VR, I have just bought myself a new to me 980 ti hybrid and am wondering if a cheap DK2 is worth it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 23, 2017)

my old boss bought a 980ti and DK2 but found himself getting motion sickness , so might be worth trying before buying


----------



## snadge (Feb 23, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> my old boss bought a 980ti and DK2 but found himself getting motion sickness , so might be worth trying before buying




yeah, don't know anyone with a DK2 though, could try a CV1 at game store demo but that would miss the point of 75hz refresh compared to 90hz, I can handle the VR on a galaxy s7 + galaxy headset.

Just would like a cheaper option than vive or CV1 which still aren't there yet, to dip my toes and probably look at gen2 VR headsets in the future, when they are released.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 27, 2017)

For anyone looking for regular updates, I keep a the Elite Development Bog, here. The Beta for the 2.3 'The Commanders' release is due today, you can read the preview here.


----------



## snadge (Feb 27, 2017)

Barking_Mad said:


> For anyone looking for regular updates, I keep a the Elite Development Bog, here. The Beta for the 2.3 'The Commanders' release is due today, you can read the preview here.




Looks nice but I absolutely detest the transport anywhere from your ship to another, I also hate the transport your ships anywhere mechanic.

I just explore now, have one ship only, in solo.

I gave up in open, too many exploits and these two I mentioned above are just more exploitable mechanics, that's coming from a legit pirate BTW.


----------



## Ming (Mar 1, 2017)

snadge said:


> Anyone playing this with VR, I have just bought myself a new to me 980 ti hybrid and am wondering if a cheap DK2 is worth it?


My Gpu's a 980ti. Got both Vive and Rift. Not found any motion sickness personally but i think its more biological than technological.Some people are more prone. I got a mate of mine to try the Rift demo with the T-Rex (solid guy). The T-Rex bit forced him to take the head set off. When they get it right with a major release (like Halo or something) it's going to be a game changer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2017)

So awesome to hear this is finally coming to PS4![emoji41]


.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2017)

If you need anything, just pm me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2017)

Yeah getting a little excited about this, a few people I know are all looking forward to flying together!


.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 17, 2017)

So Thargoids. 
That was a surprise. 

Not.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 26, 2017)

Is this actually any good, or will i find it boring as I hated Eve.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2017)

So, got this for the PS4, it's a little bit fun isn't it?![emoji41]


.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm loving it!
I like the fact that it's difficult but not in a conventional way - ie adjusting your loadout so your engines are powerful enough to jump to the next system. 
I like how it's 'busy', either with players or NPCs flying about and interacting. 

Even if I've not done anything other than courier missions, plus a fire fight over a miss understanding whilst asteroid mining, it's a fucking brilliant game.


----------



## hendo (Jul 21, 2017)

I love elite but I have a couple of criticisms.
- The learning curve is absurdly steep. I think it took me two weeks to get out of the hangar. 
- There are things I still don't understand properly months down the track. How to get stuff for engineers? Community Goals, do you get any cash? How can you get hold of 146million credits for an anaconda? etc etc. 
- The music does your head in on those long framedrive jaunts to stations within systems. 
- I rarely see other commanders, just AI. Feels a bit lonely, the galaxy. 
- No Thargoids yet, that I've seen. Maybe that's a blessing.
Still, I continue my Framedrive jumps in the good ship 'Bucket O Lard', so say hello to me (CMDR hendopolis) if you see me.


----------



## hendo (Jul 25, 2017)

One of my problems with Elite is that I'm crap at video games. Last night I flew around a bit, picked up a few missions, made a few hundred K. Then I got ambushed by some jockey in a python and to my joyous surprise, blew him to smithereens with my pulse lasers. 
So what did I do then? Smacked into the side of a space station and was promptly disintegrated for my sins. Didn't even get the bounty. Never play elite when you're tired.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2017)

hendo said:


> I love elite but I have a couple of criticisms.
> - The learning curve is absurdly steep. I think it took me two weeks to get out of the hangar.
> - There are things I still don't understand properly months down the track. How to get stuff for engineers? Community Goals, do you get any cash? How can you get hold of 146million credits for an anaconda? etc etc.
> - The music does your head in on those long framedrive jaunts to stations within systems.
> ...



I have a few mates who've made hundreds of millions by doing the road to riches. Basically buy a fuel scoop, and the best system and planet scanner you can find. Then go far from the bubble stopping and scanning in system, using fuel scoops from the systems Star to keep you jumping. Return to the bubble then sell all the map data for millions.


.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

I just went on a 22 day, 98,000 ly trip and made 202m credits. Exploration money is great these days.


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

I had a taste of this at the weekend. I flew all the way out of the bubble  because I wanted to see one of these 'Thargoid Bases everyone on reddit goes on about/ It took me bloody hours. I'd read on the blogs that the structures are on a world in HIP 19026. Could I find them? Could I heck. This may have been because I didn't have a planet scanner onboard.  Dismayed I flew all the way home, but the invite from the FSD engineer and the 1m + earning from the cartographics did make me feel a bit better. She upgraded my engines and drive last night but I'm not sure it's making much difference.
One question - when you change ships do the upgrades come with you or must you revisit the engineer?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

hendo said:


> I had a taste of this at the weekend. I flew all the way out of the bubble  because I wanted to see one of these 'Thargoid Bases everyone on reddit goes on about/ It took me bloody hours. I'd read on the blogs that the structures are on a world in HIP 19026. Could I find them? Could I heck. This may have been because I didn't have a planet scanner onboard.  Dismayed I flew all the way home, but the invite from the FSD engineer and the 1m + earning from the cartographics did make me feel a bit better. She upgraded my engines and drive last night but I'm not sure it's making much difference.
> One question - when you change ships do the upgrades come with you or must you revisit the engineer?


hendo You can store modules, so as long as the engineered module is the right size, you can put it in another ship. 

Obviously you can put a size 3 frame shift drive in a size 4 slot in a different ship, but basically the rule is with FSDs is "always have the best you biggest you can fit", unlike, say, a power plant, where many ships fitted for exploring simply don't need the size you CAN fit. 

Handy tool:
Coriolis EDCD Edition


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

What ship are you flying?


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

The Bucket O Lard is a battered Viper Mk iV, which is the wrong ship for exploring, that much I do know. But I've upgraded shields and it sports some half decent guided missiles which a good for administering the coup de grace to cheeky pirates.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

Viper IVs aren't bad at all for exploration tbh. Decent base jump range, plenty of slots...gimme a minute, I'll give you an exploration build as an example


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

I've made some cash recently and I'm thinking I'll start a new ship kitted out for these long jaunts; passenger accommodation, a vehicle hangar and some top rate scanners. I must see Thargoids. And find a planet I can say I've discovered.
Think I'll keep the Bucket O Lard in store for those risky courier jobs.

I've just signed up for the Frontier meet up in October. I'm Mad, Me. 
Buy your tickets - FX17


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

Coriolis EDCD Edition

Notice everything bar the FSD, PP and scoop is D rated. That's cos D rated modules are lighter = more range. Also you can turn off your cargo hatch and field maintenance unit (which isn't necessary but merely nice to have in the event of a mistake). You can go for whatever scoop you like, its just it takes longer.


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

Do you bother with repair drones? I've been mashed a couple of times in scraps and wished I had em so I could get home.


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

S☼I said:


> hendo You can store modules, so as long as the engineered module is the right size, you can put it in another ship.
> 
> Obviously you can put a size 3 frame shift drive in a size 4 slot in a different ship, but basically the rule is with FSDs is "always have the best you biggest you can fit", unlike, say, a power plant, where many ships fitted for exploring simply don't need the size you CAN fit.
> 
> ...



That is a brilliant website. Elite requires you to do off line homework, which is another of the reasons I like it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

hendo said:


> Do you bother with repair drones? I've been mashed a couple of times in scraps and wished I had em so I could get home.


You mean an AFMU? Well, on a long trip I'll take one...you can't repair your hull but fixing a knackered FSD 35k light years from a station as I did once was a life-saver. Good thing is they weigh nothing and only ever have to be turned on when you need them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

What mod did you get for yer FSD? I mean what percentage increase?


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

I did this late last night; I'll post it up when I get home from work.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

The Viper IV is a really good ship, one of my faves. Like you say good for courier jobs as it's got a decent range and is sturdy as far as small ships go.

What's your bank balance?


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

10m.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

hendo said:


> 10m.


Do you mind if I propose an exploration ship build for you?


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

No go right ahead, I'll invest this eve and relate how it goes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

The Dolphin. Nice interior, over 30ly jump range UNMODDED, great views from the cockpit, all the internal slots you'll need...pick something 

Coriolis EDCD Edition

then pick some point of interest on the map, such as the Veil Nebula West or the Fine Ring Nebula, or anything you like, and go visit. Spend a few days out there, get back, make a small fortune 

So many stars that if you drop down or climb up 250-500 light years below or above the galactic plane when heading for something like these, you'll find untagged things before very long, most likely under 1k.


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

S☼I said:


> The Dolphin. Nice interior, over 30ly jump range UNMODDED, great views from the cockpit, all the internal slots you'll need...pick something
> 
> Coriolis EDCD Edition
> 
> Looks great but only two small hardpoints? I'd be toast before I left the bubble surely


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

You could use the filter in the GalMap to send you only through uninhabited systems. Make a beeline for the nearest "exit" of the bubble and you'll be fine


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

When you're exploring you don't need guns.


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

If only that were true! I get jumped on the way out/home. Mind you I've mastered the art of avoiding interdiction so perhaps you're right


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

These days if you're not carrying cargo then NPC pilots me ght jump you but they won't attack you.


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

Thats a good point, they're generally after something they've seen. I've been blown up twice by other players for nothing at all, which has really hacked me off.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

hendo said:


> Thats a good point, they're generally after something they've seen. I've been blown up twice by other players for nothing at all, which has really hacked me off.


Solo or a private group is useful if you just can't be arsed with the hell that is teenage gankers


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

But I flinch from that because I've also had really good experiences. CMDR Bold Mole gave me some valuable cargo once when I was still flying in the sidewinder, and that got me properly started.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

Urban's very own Lazy Llama did the same for me back in the day


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2017)

OK. No Dolphins available at Gabriel Enterprise where by the way I picked up 8m credits for a community goal this week, so I plumped for a Keel Back The good ship 'Butter Bean' 
Coriolis EDCD Edition


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

Might I suggest a little revamp

Coriolis EDCD Edition


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

Cheaper, further. D rated modules as they're lighter. Gimballed weapons, not turreted.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

Also the Detailed Surface Scanner is just an upgrade of the basic, so you don't need both. But having an advanced discovery scanner means even if you're only passing through a system, you "honk" it with the ADS and you'll average 40k per system.


----------



## hendo (Aug 1, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Cheaper, further. D rated modules as they're lighter. Gimballed weapons, not turreted.


I get it - but aren't gimballed weapons always turreted? And yep, I'm regretting leaving the bubble without ADS


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2017)

hendo said:


> I get it - but aren't gimballed weapons always turreted? And yep, I'm regretting leaving the bubble without ADS


Never go anywhere without an ADS. Even bopping around the bubble can get you money for nothing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2017)

Re: weapons - fixed weapons don't move, gimballed weapons can move independent of ship direction but generally only "up or down", and turrets fire by themselves and rotate to track targets. Fixed are most powerful but cheapest, down to turreted which are least powerful but most expensive.


----------



## hendo (Aug 1, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Re: weapons - fixed weapons don't move, gimballed weapons can move independent of ship direction but generally only "up or down", and turrets fire by themselves and rotate to track targets. Fixed are most powerful but cheapest, down to turreted which are least powerful but most expensive.


I quite like the turreted weapons despite the cost; a nimble pilot can turn under my ship and still be taking hits as the guns rotate. What do you think of beam lasers as set against Pulse?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2017)

hendo said:


> I quite like the turreted weapons despite the cost; a nimble pilot can turn under my ship and still be taking hits as the guns rotate. What do you think of beam lasers as set against Pulse?


I tend to use multi cannons and beams on my NPC bounty hunting ships. Beams to drop the shields, multis for the hull. Burst are a good compromise tbh, but I'm only used to fighting NPCs, I've only done "friendly" PvP.


----------



## hendo (Aug 1, 2017)

I've used missiles for post shield nastiness. But they are vulnerable to ecm ofc.


----------



## hendo (Aug 2, 2017)

Fitted an ADS as you suggested, then flipped out to the Pleiades to find that crashed alien ship everyone talks about. Went really well until I was chased off by an imperial navy ship. the site was mysterious and rather eerie. A research centre has been set up quite near it and a tourist beacon is in orbit above the planet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I just went on a 22 day, 98,000 ly trip and made 202m credits. Exploration money is great these days.



See I can't get on regularly enough to do this, I'd play then forget what the hell I was doing!


.


----------



## Cid (Aug 4, 2017)

The black though. Nothing like it... Out there in the cold depths, thousands of light years from aid. 

I mean that too, it's a weird thing to say about a game, but there is a real sense of isolation, and a real sense of amazement when you find a rare oasis; an earth-like.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2017)

This on humble bundle this week. Is it worth a purchase? No man's sky is too but I thought that looked shit.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 8, 2017)

If you're prepared to spend a considerable amount of time learning, yes, well worth it.
It's not a game you can casually drop into though. 

One of my colleagues bought it but couldn't get his head round the controls so gave up after 10 minutes.
I'd say you'd need to spend several hours just getting used to the basic controls, navigation, super cruise, docking.

Then be prepared to give it lots of time to actually play.....


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> If you're prepared to spend a considerable amount of time learning, yes, well worth it.
> It's not a game you can casually drop into though.
> 
> One of my colleagues bought it but couldn't get his head round the controls so gave up after 10 minutes.
> ...



I read a review that said keep a good book too hand as some of the journeys to distant systems take ages. I'm not sure I can be bothered with that.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I read a review that said keep a good book too hand as some of the journeys to distant systems take ages. I'm not sure I can be bothered with that.


That's the exception rather than the rule though. Hutton Orbital in Alpha Centauri is notorious for the long journey.


----------



## Cid (Aug 9, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> If you're prepared to spend a considerable amount of time learning, yes, well worth it.
> It's not a game you can casually drop into though.
> 
> One of my colleagues bought it but couldn't get his head round the controls so gave up after 10 minutes.
> ...



Once you're set up though it's not too bad... I mean other MMOs require continuous progress through an expanding story, the quest for loot etc. Elite has a point at which you _can_ just treat it as a dip in game... Like I'm entirely content exploring in my Asp, and am not going to get a better exploring ship. I can still appreciate the wider development of the game without lusting after an Imperial cutter (and all the grinding to get there). I might get a bounty hunting ship, but you're going to have more fun in a Vulture than an expensive but slow beast. Though I suppose ship launched fighters mitigates that somewhat, but not tried that. 

But yeah, hours for the initial learning, then the span of long RPG to get reasonably settled.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2017)

Do I also need a decent joystick or can I get away with a PS3 controller or mouse/keyboard combo?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Do I also need a decent joystick or can I get away with a PS3 controller or mouse/keyboard combo?


I've used k&m since I started 18 months back. PvP fighter pilots say you need a joystick but since I'm primarily an explorer it's not necessary, and I've got to the point where I've nothing to to fear from any NPC ship regardless.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I read a review that said keep a good book too hand as some of the journeys to distant systems take ages. I'm not sure I can be bothered with that.


Put it this way - starting from the main 'bubble' of occupied space in a decently outfitted ship and only scanning valuable planets, it might take something like 40 hours to get to the furthest point from the start that you can get. Took me 13 days, a few hours a day. But that's the extreme end of exploration, there are plenty of really interesting spots to visit within a couple of hours of where you start once you have a ship worth exploring in.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)

On the long trips you make, podcasts are your friend. Books aren't really doable while flying.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2017)

OK, fuck it. Will d/l tonight.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 9, 2017)

If you decide you do want a joystick, let me know, I've got a Thrustmaster T-Flight HOTAS X sitting around looking for a home.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)

I've journeyed well over 900,000 light years and I'm still not tired of the sights.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)

Did you get it in the end souljacker ?


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Did you get it in the end souljacker ?



Yeah, big old download that finally ended at about 10.30. Played a few of the tutorials. It's fucking hard. Will have a proper play tomorrow and then arrange a virtual meet up.

Lazy Llama I'm interested in that joystick please. I'll pm you in the morning.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool. Have to be some time tomorrow evening, if that's possible, as I'm off on holiday for a week at around 11 tomorrow night


----------



## Supine (Aug 10, 2017)

Loving it so far. Only played a few hours but getting to grips with the basics. 

I get the impression I'll need to resign from my job to get fully into it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2017)

Supine said:


> Loving it so far. Only played a few hours but getting to grips with the basics.
> 
> I get the impression I'll need to resign from my job to get fully into it


I did 
Happy to meet you somewhere and drop you off a couple of gifts. My life was made considerably easier by the gold Lazy Llama dropped me when I was veh veh poor.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 10, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Cool. Have to be some time tomorrow evening, if that's possible, as I'm off on holiday for a week at around 11 tomorrow night



It will be a week before I know what I'm doing! PM me when you're back. Have a nice holiday.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2017)

souljacker said:


> It will be *a week* before I know what I'm doing!


Oh, how little you realise


----------



## hendo (Aug 10, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I read a review that said keep a good book too hand as some of the journeys to distant systems take ages. I'm not sure I can be bothered with that.


I actually like that element of it. Space is big. This is NOT a shoot-em-up. Although you can shoot things. And they can shoot you, as I've found out to my cost.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Have a nice holiday.


Thanks


----------



## souljacker (Aug 10, 2017)

Just had an hour on the tutorials. Advanced combat seemed impossible because I couldn't get the ship to turn round quick enough to engage the enemy. So I tried the mining one and I'll be fucked if I can work out how to line myself up to pick up the cargo.

I may as well give up ever going outside again if I want to get good at this.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 10, 2017)

I couldn't bear the tutorials. Thought I'd just go for it.

What a great game this is. Most of tonight has seen me just sat in space, looking at the maps and trying to work things out. I was really happy, bumbling about. Until I tried to take on some dude. He had mates. Now I'm dead.


----------



## hendo (Aug 11, 2017)

Finally tracked down one of these fabled Thargoid bases. Very very strange.


----------



## snadge (Aug 11, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I couldn't bear the tutorials. Thought I'd just go for it.
> 
> What a great game this is. Most of tonight has seen me just sat in space, looking at the maps and trying to work things out. I was really happy, bumbling about. Until I tried to take on some dude. He had mates. Now I'm dead.




Although I can dock like a boss, a docking computer is an awesome buy, I still lash mine on sometimes when I know my plan for a speedy dock is going to wipe me out. The only ships that i own that don't have one is my Diamond back scout and the fed assault ship, my fave ship is the diamondback scout, it punches WELL above it's weight.

Learn to 'high wake' if you get into problems and you wanna Sir Robin.



> High wake -- jump to another system. This is not affected by mass-lock.
> 
> Low wake -- enter supercruise in the same system. This _is_ affected by mass-lock.


----------



## Supine (Aug 11, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I did
> Happy to meet you somewhere and drop you off a couple of gifts. My life was made considerably easier by the gold Lazy Llama dropped me when I was veh veh poor.



Thanks man. Happy grinding my way up at the moment. I made 130k from a little mission and didn't get killed. I like the way I keep progressing in small steps. Am excited about affording a new ship that can do longer jumps


----------



## hendo (Aug 13, 2017)

S☼I said:


> On the long trips you make, podcasts are your friend. Books aren't really doable while flying.


There's too much to do.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 14, 2017)

not played in a year - but this thread got me interested again. Thinking of starting all over again from scratch- should i buy "horizons"?


----------



## hendo (Aug 14, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> not played in a year - but this thread got me interested again. Thinking of starting all over again from scratch- should i buy "horizons"?


Yes because Landing On Planets. I always wanted to do this in the original and now we can. And there are Thargoid bases to find etc etc.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2017)

And engineers, who have made it possible for me to own a ship that jumps 58.8 light years at a time


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 15, 2017)

got horizons. so how do i land on planets? do some planets have space ports? The passenger missions are new as well - with good money to be made it seems. 

Still toying with the idea of starting over again. Ive got 3 ships and £50 million credits - but to need to relearn how to play the game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> got horizons. so how do i land on planets? do some planets have space ports? The passenger missions are new as well - with good money to be made it seems.
> 
> Still toying with the idea of starting over again. Ive got 3 ships and £50 million credits - but to need to relearn how to play the game.


Kaka Tim On the system map it should tell you if a planet can be landed on if it has a blue curve round it. Then just fly at it. You'll enter orbit, keep the angle roughly 45 degrees and eventually you'll enter "glide". Then you'll come out of that a few km above the surface. Gently descend, don't forget to put yer landing gear down, use downward thrusters for the last couple of hundred metres. Best to try on a low gravity world (once a planet is scanned you can see the gravity).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2017)

And yes there are planetary bases


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 16, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Kaka Tim On the system map it should tell you if a planet can be landed on if it has a blue curve round it. Then just fly at it. You'll enter orbit, keep the angle roughly 45 degrees and eventually you'll enter "glide". Then you'll come out of that a few km above the surface. Gently descend, don't forget to put yer landing gear down, use downward thrusters for the last couple of hundred metres. Best to try on a low gravity world (once a planet is scanned you can see the gravity).



ah cool! so you dont need special kit then? And am I right in thinking that you can buy a little buggy to go pootling about the planet on?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh - you cant join factions anymore. I never joined but was going to give it a try - was that feature a bit shit?


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> ah cool! so you dont need special kit then? And am I right in thinking that you can buy a little buggy to go pootling about the planet on?



You need a planetary vehicle hangar and a Scarab to go in it. Landing you just need to be cautious... At least for your first few goes. And avoid high gravity worlds...


----------



## hendo (Aug 17, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Kaka Tim On the system map it should tell you if a planet can be landed on if it has a blue curve round it. Then just fly at it. You'll enter orbit, keep the angle roughly 45 degrees and eventually you'll enter "glide". Then you'll come out of that a few km above the surface. Gently descend, don't forget to put yer landing gear down, use downward thrusters for the last couple of hundred metres. Best to try on a low gravity world (once a planet is scanned you can see the gravity).


Even I can do it.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2017)

When I was back in the UK in June I decided to chuck my old gaming PC in my luggage. GTX 660 ti... will Elite be cool with this?


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2017)

Kanda said:


> When I was back in the UK in June I decided to chuck my old gaming PC in my luggage. GTX 660 ti... will Elite be cool with this?



Horizons requires a GTX 470, going by google GTX 660 benchmarks higher, so should be fine.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 9, 2017)

I think I'm getting the hang of this now. I've been buzzing around fed space in my sidewinder getting bounties. Now up to enough cash to consider a new ship but no idea what to go for.

One thing I don't get is how do I get closer to planets? My FSD force drops me when I get too close but then it takes for ever to get anywhere near the surface and I usually give up. Am i missing something? I haven't got Horizons so I know I can't get the little car thing but I assumed there would still be things to see down there.

Also, where the fuck is sol?  I want to see earth and Mars and the moon but I can't find them. I'm in ross 421 (or something) at the moment. No idea where I am if I'm honest.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 9, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I think I'm getting the hang of this now. I've been buzzing around fed space in my sidewinder getting bounties. Now up to enough cash to consider a new ship but no idea what to go for.
> 
> One thing I don't get is how do I get closer to planets? My FSD force drops me when I get too close but then it takes for ever to get anywhere near the surface and I usually give up. Am i missing something? I haven't got Horizons so I know I can't get the little car thing but I assumed there would still be things to see down there.
> 
> Also, where the fuck is sol? I want to see earth and Mars and the moon but I can't find them. I'm in ross 421 (or something) at the moment. No idea where I am if I'm honest.


You can't land on anything or even enter orbital flight without Horizons I'm afraid souljacker - I highly recommend it though.

As for Sol, the good news is you can search for it in the Galaxy Map. Bad news is you need a permit to enter the system. Which takes more grind than I've been added to do so far.


----------



## hendo (Sep 10, 2017)

It's the grind that's putting me off this game. You can make a lot of money by doing massive repetitive cargo runs on Community goals, or long long rides for passengers and that's how you get the big ships, or so it seems to me. But it takes an epoch of time, which maybe it should but it seems to me that months after starting I'm still a vulnerable minnow in the Elite fishpond. On Thursday night I got jumped by three ships as I attempted a dodgy salvage black box mission and I was debris inside twenty seconds. I nearly rage quit. You think you're starting to be decent at the game and lo and behold, you're paying out insurance for a new ship and looking at a screen of failed missions. Gah.


----------



## hendo (Sep 10, 2017)

S☼I said:


> You can't land on anything or even enter orbital flight without Horizons I'm afraid souljacker - I highly recommend it though.
> 
> As for Sol, the good news is you can search for it in the Galaxy Map. Bad news is you need a permit to enter the system. Which takes more grind than I've been added to do so far.


I recommend it too, it's not expensive and I've burned months playing this game.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2017)

hooray. Finally found an undiscovered by anyone else earth type planet! but fuck the galaxy is big an empty and full of boring planets. Might start the long haul back to civilisation - and im hardly any distance away from the bubble in terms of the big map - 4000ish light years.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 10, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> hooray. Finally found an undiscovered by anyone else earth type planet! but fuck the galaxy is big an empty and full of boring planets. Might start the long haul back to civilisation - and im hardly any distance away from the bubble in terms of the big map - 4000ish light years.



I'm thinking exploring is the way forward with this game. What ship do you use?

@S☼I I'll get horizons when I've worked out what the fuck I'm doing on this version.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 16, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I'm thinking exploring is the way forward with this game. What ship do you use?
> 
> @S☼I I'll get horizons when I've worked out what the fuck I'm doing on this version.



Asp explorer - which seems to be what everyone else uses. Not cheap though. Some people use an Anaconda - but that cost north of £100 million. 
I found doing the community goals was a good way of getting lots of money early on.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 17, 2017)

Well maybe 18 hours of game time exploring earned  me over £45 million! Not sure i'll bother for a while though - tis not the most exciting thing. Although i did enjoy seeing my name listed as the discoverer of 2 earth type worlds. Shame you cant name them yourself. In fact - i think the game should make more of earth world discoveries - maybe if you discover one you can then lead a colonisation mission for your chosen faction - or even start your own colony and recruit other players. loads of scope. 

Next Question - should i buy a fully kitted out Anaconda?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 20, 2017)

Finally made 100M.. still in my Asp X.. keep going for Anaconda or?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2017)

Depends Kanda

I've now done 970,000 light years, probably over two thirds of that in my Asp. If I had to pick just one ship I'd pick that because it's very manoeverable in super cruise, but it doesn't jump as far as my Conda. The Conda steers like a cow in supercruise, which personally I like - a ship the size of an aircraft carrier shouldn't be able to be thrown around - but I know it annoys the hell out of some people.

My Asp has a range of 48, the Conda is 58. The former is worth around 17m, the latter 188m.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2017)

hendo Kaka Tim souljacker

Exploration is a pretty quick way to make a lot of money if you do the Earthlike tour. It's all pretty close to the bubble, and you don't have to do it all at once. Get as big a jump range as you can, detailed surface and advanced discovery scanners and spend a day or two on this. Grindy if you're not into exploring but it WILL put you in a different league money-wise.

Here's a good build for this, requires no engineering and yet will still get you a range over well over 37ly
Coriolis EDCD Edition

and here's the Earthlike tours - there's a big one and a little one - I recommend the latter.
The Great Earth-Like World Tour


----------



## souljacker (Sep 22, 2017)

S☼I said:


> hendo Kaka Tim souljacker
> 
> Exploration is a pretty quick way to make a lot of money if you do the Earthlike tour. It's all pretty close to the bubble, and you don't have to do it all at once. Get as big a jump range as you can, detailed surface and advanced discovery scanners and spend a day or two on this. Grindy if you're not into exploring but it WILL put you in a different league money-wise.
> 
> ...



How does it make you money?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2017)

souljacker said:


> How does it make you money?


Ah, sorry, I wasn't very clear. You go to the named system, honk your Advanced Discovery Scanner, open the system map, find the Earthlike world, target it, scan it. With a detailed surface scanner on board, even a previously tagged ELW will get you over 600k in exploration data credits when you cash in.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2017)

Also


----------



## hendo (Oct 1, 2017)

Well I ragequit Elite a few weeks ago. Partly anyway, as I lost over a 1m credit cargo when a griefer barged me into the side of a spacestation. I have joined Mobius Europa which promises an end to being indicted on every community goal obkective


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 29, 2017)

Another milestone - one million light years travelled.


----------



## hendo (Nov 1, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Another milestone - one million light years travelled.
> 
> View attachment 119123


woah.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 1, 2017)

Being able to get up out of you seat, and walk around the cockpit of your spacecraft, in VR really is cool....even if you do end up leaving your decapitated body sitting in your chair. Very immersive.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 9, 2017)

ED peeps - 80-strong expedition leaving The Bubble November 19th. It's a biggie - 106,000 light years up the 'Eastern' side of the galaxy to 12 o clock then straight down the Colonia. 16 weeks, weekly Sunday evening meetups with SRV nonsense. From previous experience the meetups are the best bit. Always good to meet other explorers. Understand if it's not for any of you as it's a huge trip - it'll be the third biggest I've done - but thought I ought to invite you in case you fancied it.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 9, 2017)

S☼I said:


> ED peeps - 80-strong expedition leaving The Bubble November 19th. It's a biggie - 106,000 light years up the 'Eastern' side of the galaxy to 12 o clock then straight down the Colonia. 16 weeks, weekly Sunday evening meetups with SRV nonsense. From previous experience the meetups are the best bit. Always good to meet other explorers. Understand if it's not for any of you as it's a huge trip - it'll be the third biggest I've done - but thought I ought to invite you in case you fancied it.



Is it doable in a cobra?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 9, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Is it doable in a cobra?


Yeah, there won't be anywhere where the star density requires big jumps. Only trouble with a Cobra is its range. What can yours do? It's like 6500 light years a week. Only 120 jumps for me at 55 light years each jump.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 9, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, there won't be anywhere where the star density requires big jumps. Only trouble with a Cobra is its range. What can yours do? It's like 6500 light years a week. Only 120 jumps for me at 55 light years each jump.



I'll check later. Not played in a while to be honest. PUBG is firmly holding my interest at the moment.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 9, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I'll check later. Not played in a while to be honest. PUBG is firmly holding my interest at the moment.


Ok. A trip like this is a big commitment. I think you'd love it mind. You need any help with anything let me know. Money no object, I'm happy to drop you off Palladium by the metric fucktonne if it helps you get a ship with longer legs.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 19, 2017)

I kind of fell out with Dangerous, it felt very... 'what's the point'?  I miss the story driven aspects of Elite 2 or whatever, feel like I'm missing something big with the gameplay.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 19, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> I kind of fell out with Dangerous, it felt very... 'what's the point'?  I miss the story driven aspects of Elite 2 or whatever, feel like I'm missing something big with the gameplay.


Yeah, I get that some peeps prefer a story. Frontier are lacking in this regard. The introduction of aliens has-been disappointing. I never expected anything though, I don't like missions. "You" are the story. And the players you meet in-game. Frontier never organised or incorporated canyon racing, SRV Destruction Derbies, ship limbo, mass jumping, expeditions with hundreds of others including weekly meetups, mapping projects, etc etc. I've done all those cos it was simply _possible_. It's not for everyone I know, and I've had my burnout periods where I couldn't bring myself to log in. But today I leave on a four month expedition with over 100 others...and it will be marvelous.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 22, 2018)

For anyone interested Frontier are releasing a whole year of free updates for the game. Some are for the base version of the game, others Horizons. The PC Beta for Chapter 1 of the content starts on Thursday! 

You can read what's known about it here: Beyond: Chapter One

There will also be some dlc at some point. At present, no comment on what it is.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 2, 2018)

I've just bought horizons but I'm confused. Am I up to date with DLC now? Whats all this stuff that Barking_Mad is on about?

Also, I need to wean myself off my pubg addiction so need to play this instead. Any urbanites want to start hooking up in space? @*S☼I? Lazy Llama 

*


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 2, 2018)

souljacker said:


> I've just bought horizons but I'm confused. Am I up to date with DLC now? Whats all this stuff that Barking_Mad is on about?
> 
> Also, I need to wean myself off my pubg addiction so need to play this instead. Any urbanites want to start hooking up in space? @*S☼I? Lazy Llama
> *


PM sent souljacker


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 17, 2018)

Currently a fiver on Steam  Save 75% on Elite Dangerous on Steam
£15 for Deluxe version
ends Monday I think


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 17, 2018)

Imo it's not worth not getting Horizons.


----------



## agricola (Mar 7, 2018)

I do like Beyond, and would have done today if Oculus hadn't managed to find a way to take everyone's headset offline.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2018)

Finally got one of these - an Imperial Cutter. It's the size of a cathedral. Literally.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

In VR:


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2018)

Someone did a video recording all the exploration that has gone on since launch:





ps: also it is fantastic in VR


----------



## gosub (Aug 1, 2018)

I do remember playing this for hours on the  ZX Spectrum when I was a kid. Started an OU degree and surprised myself by rembering how much actual programing I did then (not worked on either this game or   the original game that I am talking about.


A bit of an elephant.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 23, 2018)

That it . I am going vr. That looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 21, 2019)

I tried playing this again the other day, it wasn't doing it for me. I'm sticking with Eve Online, very steep learning curve but so much more to do


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2019)

Kanda said:


> I tried playing this again the other day, it wasn't doing it for me. I'm sticking with Eve Online, very steep learning curve but so much more to do


Thanks for that Kanda 
I've been playing Elite again after a five month break. It takes some sticking with at the beginning for sure. If only you'd given me a shout. Still can if you ever fancy it, I'd be happy to assist. I've literally more money than I can spend and love helping newbies.

EVE - I did the training missions then stopped. I found it far too complicated to do simple things.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 10, 2019)

Just got VR working. 

Amazing ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 10, 2019)

Haven't played for a couple of years.

What are the cool kids doing these days?

ETA: ooh Krait looks pretty


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 11, 2019)

Which Krait? There are two. And the Mamba. And the Chieftain, Challenger and Crusader, and Type 10.


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 27, 2019)

Just started to play this again.  What Bernie Gunther said, what's good to do these days?  I'm just cutting about between Ochosi and Chapka doing low level missions while I figure out what to do again.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> Just started to play this again.  What Bernie Gunther said, what's good to do these days?  I'm just cutting about between Ochosi and Chapka doing low level missions while I figure out what to do again.


Visit the alien sites or Guardian ruins, that can be spectacular


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 28, 2019)

Do I need the horizons pack for that?  I don't think i've been down on a planet before.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> Do I need the horizons pack for that?  I don't think i've been down on a planet before.


yep I think planetary landing were part of the horizons package


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 1, 2019)

I am presently out here someplace - Heart Nebula - IC 1805 | Constellation Guide

In the associated star-formation regions looking for black holes and other wonders.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 1, 2019)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I am presently out here someplace - Heart Nebula - IC 1805 | Constellation Guide
> 
> In the associated star-formation region looking for black holes and other wonders.



There are a couple of stations out there if you don't want to come back to the Bubble to sell your exploration data.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

I just worked out I've spent 1.26% of my entire life logged into Elite Dangerous


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 3, 2020)

__





						ANNOUNCEMENT - Elite Dangerous: Odyssey Announcement
					

It's time to disembark, Commander.   We are delighted to share with you a glimpse of the Next Era - Elite Dangerous: Odyssey.     Explore distant worlds on foot, expand the frontier of known space and leave your mark on the galaxy as you become the first person in history to explore lands...




					forums.frontier.co.uk
				





Looks like ED just got interesting again(for me).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 4, 2020)

We'll see. Given Frontier's track record with new additions, suspect it'll be a lot of repetitive stuff but on foot. (With great audiovisuals.)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 12, 2020)

So after four and a bit years and 7030 hours I've finally uninstalled ED. The thrill had well and truly gone. But while it lasted - what a thrill!


----------



## souljacker (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm still playing occasionally. Usually just bumbling about looking at stuff. 

Is there anyway you can drop all your stuff for me?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 12, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I'm still playing occasionally. Usually just bumbling about looking at stuff.
> 
> Is there anyway you can drop all your stuff for me?


Lol no

That's a standard ED meme actually, and maybe for other games. "Can I haz ur stuff?"


----------



## Kanda (Jul 12, 2020)

S☼I said:


> So after four and a bit years and 7030 hours I've finally uninstalled ED. The thrill had well and truly gone. But while it lasted - what a thrill!



Time for Eve Online now then


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 12, 2020)

Kanda said:


> Time for Eve Online now then


Hell to the no

As detailed in this thread, I tried it, did the training stuff, then stopped because it was all needlessly complicated. I couldn't even figure out how to check my inventory.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 13, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Hell to the no
> 
> As detailed in this thread, I tried it, did the training stuff, then stopped because it was all needlessly complicated. I couldn't even figure out how to check my inventory.



it's a cliff of a learning curve but it's the best MMO I've ever played. I'm just over 2 years in now. It's not a solo game, get into a corp and ask questions straight away.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 19, 2020)

Already posted this on the free games thread: Eliteangerous free on Epic this weekend.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 19, 2020)

I just downloaded it and it wants an update which isn't available on the epic store yet it seems  why would you release the game for free, which is obviously going to get a load of installs and not have the latest version for the download or at least make sure any update is ready and waiting for people.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 24, 2020)

BigTom said:


> I just downloaded it and it wants an update which isn't available on the epic store yet it seems  why would you release the game for free, which is obviously going to get a load of installs and not have the latest version for the download or at least make sure any update is ready and waiting for people.


Worked fine for me, not sure what you're referring to.  

Not sure whether I'm going to keep playing, though - it's okay, I guess, the graphics and controls and stuff is all nice, but some of the activities like mining are needlessly fiddly, and I don't know whether just running missions and fighting pirates in a version of space jousting is enough to keep me engaged long-term. It definitely doesn't feel quite as open in terms of possibilities as EVE Online did.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Worked fine for me, not sure what you're referring to.
> 
> Not sure whether I'm going to keep playing, though - it's okay, I guess, the graphics and controls and stuff is all nice, but some of the activities like mining are needlessly fiddly, and I don't know whether just running missions and fighting pirates in a version of space jousting is enough to keep me engaged long-term. It definitely doesn't feel quite as open in terms of possibilities as EVE Online did.



I went back to it a couple of days after and it worked.

I played for a few hours and got really bored and quit when I had to sit there for 20 minutes on supercruise assist from the star I'd jumped to to the space station. 

I didn't enjoy the combat in the training and the grind loop of missions/trading/exploration -> better ship -> more missions/trading/exploration is not very interesting, especially when you spend the best part of an hour travelling from one station to the next with nothing to do whilst you are travelling.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2020)

BigTom said:


> I went back to it a couple of days after and it worked.
> 
> I played for a few hours and got really bored and quit when I had to sit there for 20 minutes on supercruise assist from the star I'd jumped to to the space station.
> 
> I didn't enjoy the combat in the training and the grind loop of missions/trading/exploration -> better ship -> more missions/trading/exploration is not very interesting, especially when you spend the best part of an hour travelling from one station to the next with nothing to do whilst you are travelling.


Tbf it's pretty rare stations are that far away from the main star. Don't be attached to your starting system.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Tbf it's pretty rare stations are that far away from the main star. Don't be attached to your starting system.



depending on what you mean by the starting system, if you mean the first sun+planets where you start I left that after doing two missions to another nearby system and buying an adder (I think, maybe an asp? an early exploring ship anyway), there was a starting mission to go somewhere else for 100k credits so I did that, then took a mission from that place to another place, and then from the other place to the final place where I had to spend 20minutes on supercruise assist to get to the station. I know I was at least 20ly away from one of the first systems I had cos I sold some exploration data.

If system has a wider meaning here than a sun+planets then I might not have left the starting system obviously.

Even if that's rare to be that far away it still takes time to jump and supercruise with nothing to do, 5-15 minutes of just sitting there waiting, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2020)

Most systems with stations have them 100-500 light seconds from the jump-in point. I spent a lot of time finding the "perfect" system to settle in, but I dismissed anything with a station further out than 500. 

That said when out exploring I've travelled as far as 815,000 light seconds to scan a planet, and the (in)famous Hutton Orbital station is 0.22 light YEARS from the jump in point and takes 90 mins to reach in supercruise. Standing joke is that new pilots get a free Anaconda from there (they don't).


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Most systems with stations have them 100-500 light seconds from the jump-in point. I spent a lot of time finding the "perfect" system to settle in, but I dismissed anything with a station further out than 500.
> 
> That said when out exploring I've travelled as far as 815,000 light seconds to scan a planet, and the (in)famous Hutton Orbital station is 0.22 light YEARS from the jump in point and takes 90 mins to reach in supercruise. Standing joke is that new pilots get a free Anaconda from there (they don't).



jesus. Am I right that there's nothing to do in game whilst you are travelling? Other than maybe chatting to other people in the system?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Most systems with stations have them 100-500 light seconds from the jump-in point. I spent a lot of time finding the "perfect" system to settle in, but I dismissed anything with a station further out than 500.
> 
> That said when out exploring I've travelled as far as 815,000 light seconds to scan a planet, and the (in)famous Hutton Orbital station is 0.22 light YEARS from the jump in point and takes 90 mins to reach in supercruise. Standing joke is that new pilots get a free Anaconda from there (they don't).



Just the free mug these days.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2020)

BigTom said:


> jesus. Am I right that there's nothing to do in game whilst you are travelling? Other than maybe chatting to other people in the system?



Sit and watch the countdown until you get 7 seconds away, than fail to slow down in time before overshooting and having to try again.

It does seem odd to be honest, to play a game where for some of the time, you are literally doing nothing. The joy is in combat and exploration IMO. Get a cobra mkIII and go pirate hunting if you want cheap thrills. There isn't much in the way of rewards apart from seeing something cool or grinding for rank. It's oddly addictive, to me anyway.

I played for the first time in a while last night only to find my HOTAS is broken. Took me ten minutes and a bunch of damage before I could land my ship. I was going to buy a new one but they are all out of stock since FS2020 came out.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Sit and watch the countdown until you get 7 seconds away, than fail to slow down in time before overshooting and having to try again.
> 
> It does seem odd to be honest, to play a game where for some of the time, you are literally doing nothing. The joy is in combat and exploration IMO. Get a cobra mkIII and go pirate hunting if you want cheap thrills. There isn't much in the way of rewards apart from seeing something cool or grinding for rank. It's oddly addictive, to me anyway.
> 
> I played for the first time in a while last night only to find my HOTAS is broken. Took me ten minutes and a bunch of damage before I could land my ship. I was going to buy a new one but they are all out of stock since FS2020 came out.



I really didn't enjoy the combat in the training bit and that doesn't appeal to me at all unfortunately. I expected to enjoy an explore/trade -> upgrade ship -> more explore/trade loop but when most of it seems to be spent waiting to get to places it really isn't interesting for me. c'est la vie, it obviously works for a lot of other people.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2020)

BigTom said:


> I really didn't enjoy the combat in the training bit and that doesn't appeal to me at all unfortunately. I expected to enjoy an explore/trade -> upgrade ship -> more explore/trade loop but when most of it seems to be spent waiting to get to places it really isn't interesting for me. c'est la vie, it obviously works for a lot of other people.



Ignore the training sections. They are way harder than the combat in the game.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm back playing this again, feel like I might take it a bit more seriously this time around, since I need something long-term to stick with. Just left the starter area and replaced my entire ship, now tooling around to hand in the last few of the free money missions before I pick a proper destination to head for.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 6, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm back playing this again, feel like I might take it a bit more seriously this time around, since I need something long-term to stick with. Just left the starter area and replaced my entire ship, now tooling around to hand in the last few of the free money missions before I pick a proper destination to head for.



I keep meaning to pick it up again before the new update comes out, so if you fancy a wingman let me know


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2021)

I have it installed at the moment, waiting to see what Odyssey is like. I'm on holiday at the moment so if you need another wingman give us a shout Buddy Bradley souljacker


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I have it installed at the moment, waiting to see what Odyssey is like.


I watched a few streamers playing it - looks pretty enough, not sure what the gameplay is going to be like though.

S☼I souljacker How do you add friends on ED, is it via Epic or do you just need their commander name?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 7, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I watched a few streamers playing it - looks pretty enough, not sure what the gameplay is going to be like though.
> 
> S☼I souljacker How do you add friends on ED, is it via Epic or do you just need their commander name?



It's in game I think. I'm Cmdr Joe Smooth.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2021)

I think we're already friends, all of us.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2021)

Shout us if you fancy a fly about, I'm in the Bubble, though can't remember where exactly


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I think we're already friends, all of us.


Don't think so - I found souljacker but don't think I have you. I'm Malachi Mulligan in-game.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 7, 2021)

Just accepted your friend request Buddy Bradley 

Keeps crashing on me when I try and supercruise though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 8, 2021)

I tried a planet-landing mission last night, but managed to crash and kill myself. Then I went to a different planet to practice landing, but apparently the base there was off-limits so I got flagged for trespassing. I went back to the main station to pay the fine, but didn't realise I was going to get thrown in prison for it, so now I'm in the prison system light years from where  I used to be.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 8, 2021)

They have prisons now?? I haven't played this in a while, really need to get back to it...


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2021)

It was free on Epic Games for a while, which is hilarious when you consider Star Citizen. We'll all be living on Mars when that's released. Anyway, I am put off playing it because it seems like an actual trainer for space flight. First time I tried it I think I pinballed around the hangar for 5 minutes and then accidentally fell out of the exit.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 8, 2021)

bmd said:


> First time I tried it I think I pinballed around the hangar for 5 minutes and then accidentally fell out of the exit.


Not sure how you managed that - every ship comes with a built-in autopilot for docking and undocking, you just have to sit and watch while it does it all for you. It even plays The Blue Danube at the same time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Not sure how you managed that - every ship comes with a built-in autopilot for docking and undocking, you just have to sit and watch while it does it all for you. It even plays The Blue Danube at the same time.


Recentish feature, that.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Not sure how you managed that - every ship comes with a built-in autopilot for docking and undocking, you just have to sit and watch while it does it all for you. It even plays The Blue Danube at the same time.



That's news to me but I've never had a problem docking. Maybe because I've always used a hotas.

I've also seen people using auto-supercruise.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2021)

I deliberately avoided Coriolis stations for a couple of weeks cos I found getting through the slots hard. Then I just bit the bullet and got on with it. It's not that hard, even in a Cutter


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Recentish feature, that.



Sounds like it's gone all user-friendly.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 8, 2021)

bmd said:


> Sounds like it's gone all user-friendly.



Believe me it hasn't. I had four goes at landing on a planet base earlier, bought some meta-alloys then lost them after my first jump when I got too close to a star trying to fuel scoop. 😬😬😬😬


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2021)

I've uninstalled it as I've just taken delivery of my first proper gaming PC, but I'll be up and running mid part of next week.


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I've uninstalled it as I've just taken delivery of my first proper gaming PC, but I'll be up and running mid part of next week.



Well!? Bloody hell!  What's the specs? How are we supposed to be jealous if you don't say what gfx card you got?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2021)

bmd said:


> Well!? Bloody hell!  What's the specs? How are we supposed to be jealous if you don't say what gfx card you got?


Lol, I wasn't showing off, not really, but seeing as you ask, it's got an i7 processor, 16gb memory, 1070 graphics card and 3tb of storage


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Lol, I wasn't showing off, not really, but seeing as you ask, it's got an i7 processor, 16gb memory, 1070 graphics card and 3tb of storage



Nice.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2021)

souljacker Buddy Bradley iamwithnail sorearm  I'm flying tonight if any of you need an escort/partner in crime/idiot in tow


----------



## souljacker (Apr 16, 2021)

S☼I said:


> souljacker Buddy Bradley iamwithnail sorearm  I'm flying tonight if any of you need an escort/partner in crime/idiot in tow



Arse. I'm away working.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Arse. I'm away working.


No probs, no rush


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 16, 2021)

Ok I’ve actually been putting the hours in on this and feel like I’m getting the hang of it.
Currently cutting about in a diamondback explorer with 33ly jump range and ferrying passengers around. Had my arse handed to me in combat a couple of times so want to too end the guns before i go back to much of that.

eta: same username or just withnail on there


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 18, 2021)

Managed to actually do some bounty hunting for the first time, albeit with a little help. Getting some more money together now and starting to think about buying a second ship.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 23, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Managed to actually do some bounty hunting for the first time, albeit with a little help. Getting some more money together now and starting to think about buying a second ship.


What are you eyeing, Buddy Bradley ?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What are you eyeing, Buddy Bradley ?


Not sure, either something with more cargo space to do some trading, or something with passenger space since those contracts seem pretty large.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 23, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Not sure, either something with more cargo space to do some trading, or something with passenger space since those contracts seem pretty large.


Happy to advise, I've flown more or less everything


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 25, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Happy to advise, I've flown more or less everything


Is there a beginner passenger ship? And if I do the passenger missions, are they fairly risk-free?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 25, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is there a beginner passenger ship? And if I do the passenger missions, are they fairly risk-free?


The Dolphin can be fitted for passenger cabins. Fairly risk free, yeah, though I've only done three or four passenger trips


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 25, 2021)

Dolphin also great small explorer too


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2021)

Elite Dangerous Odyssey's Launch Trailer Is Here | MMORPG.com
					

Elite Dangerous Odyssey is set for a PC launch on May 19. If you're keeping track, that's tomorrow. And we have a shiny new launch trailer to tide us over.




					www.mmorpg.com


----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Elite Dangerous Odyssey's Launch Trailer Is Here | MMORPG.com
> 
> 
> Elite Dangerous Odyssey is set for a PC launch on May 19. If you're keeping track, that's tomorrow. And we have a shiny new launch trailer to tide us over.
> ...


Must. Resist.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 18, 2021)

I predict this will disappoint. I'm going to wait a while.


----------



## souljacker (May 20, 2021)

Anyone tried it? Lot's of bugs being reported in reddit but that seems to be par for the course these days. Gamers are basically beta testers these days.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2021)

Watched some of a stream yesterday and it does not look good tbh. Launch days are always shitty but the game doesn't look like it has anything more than people have already done in the alpha. So glad I didn't get it. Saving my money for Biomutant next week.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2021)

My mate bought it but is too busy to play it until the weekend, so I'l get his view and report back


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 20, 2021)

There was a lot of muttering about how short the distance was between the 'alpha' and the final release; not surprised it's not been the greatest launch.

I'm not playing E any more though, the limited gameplay loop didn't hold my interest sufficiently, despite being fun to fly around for a while.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 2, 2021)

stopped playing this years ago - thinking about going back - maybe starting from scratch to relearn it. 
How is the game now? - last expansion i had was horizons.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 2, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> stopped playing this years ago - thinking about going back - maybe starting from scratch to relearn it.
> How is the game now? - last expansion i had was horizons.


It'll be very different for you. You can route plot 20,000 light years at a time, ships come with docking computers, scanning bodies is a whole new mechanic... unfortunately a lot of old players have left the game due to Elite Odyssey where Frontier have tried to turn the game into a first person shooter and wrecked planetary modelling. This won't translate into Horizons until the games are merged next year but there you are. 
Me I have it uninstalled with no real interest in playing again.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 8, 2022)

reinstalling and going to start from scratch. cant remember how to play it! reading a book about "the universe" with my lad has whetted my appetite to see incredible star scapes and wot not whilst having a good old toke. To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> reinstalling and going to start from scratch. cant remember how to play it! reading a book about "the universe" with my lad has whetted my appetite to see incredible star scapes and wot not whilst having a good old toke. To infinity and beyond!


Need anything, feel free to PM me


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2022)

bah  - it wont start cos it needs to update but wont do it. ticket sent. 

also - is the odyssey dlc worth getting?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> bah  - it wont start cos it needs to update but wont do it. ticket sent.
> 
> also - is the odyssey dlc worth getting?


Get out answer - it depends. 
If you're after the first person shooting aspect, no. If you're after better looking planets with atmosphere, probably. I bought it but the novelty of the additions faded quite quickly.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Get out answer - it depends.
> If you're after the first person shooting aspect, no. If you're after better looking planets with atmosphere, probably. I bought it but the novelty of the additions faded quite quickly.


i like both.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 11, 2022)

about to delete my old save - three years worth of space exploration and mediocre combat performance lost ... like tears in rain ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 11, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> about to delete my old save - three years worth of space exploration and mediocre combat performance lost ... like tears in rain ...


Well, any first discovered planets or stars will still have your name on...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 11, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Well, any first discovered planets or stars will still have your name on...



three earth type planets to my name!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 11, 2022)

Why are you deleting it?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 11, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Why are you deleting it?



I cant remember how to play and id sort of got stuck in a rut. So restart, relearn and do different things. Also game will have changed since i last played - (4.5 years ago). Dunno if there's a way of keeping all my cash though! might be handy - but maybe a bit of a cheat - nah bollocks - give me the money!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 11, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> I cant remember how to play and id sort of got stuck in a rut. So restart, relearn and do different things. Also game will have changed since i last played - (4.5 years ago). Dunno if there's a way of keeping all my cash though! might be handy - but maybe a bit of a cheat - nah bollocks - give me the money!


It's a lot easier to make cash now tbf. It's possible to make several millions in exploration alone in a day if you follow a particular spreadsheet called the road to riches


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 17, 2022)

Glad i got back into this - very absorbing. And nice to start again from scratch cos i really cant remember how to do most of it.  And forgot just how big the galaxy is! 
Once new systems (esp with earth type planets) are discovered - do they get colonised? do new bases get built thought out the galaxy? 
Got myself a trusty cobra mk3 and made £4million. Got a passenger cabin - but its too small and not posh enough for most passenger missions so ive sacked that off - and the 2 person budget cabin is all thats available for the cobra 3. 
Next goal is to save up for a python and do some bounty hunting. Might get a viper in the meantime as a low cost way of brushing up my combat skills. 
Question - do you need any special scanners to do data retrieval missions? cant remember.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 17, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Glad i got back into this - very absorbing. And nice to start again from scratch cos i really cant remember how to do most of it.  And forgot just how big the galaxy is!
> Once new systems (esp with earth type planets) are discovered - do they get colonised? do new bases get built thought out the galaxy?
> Got myself a trusty cobra mk3 and made £4million. Got a passenger cabin - but its too small and not posh enough for most passenger missions so ive sacked that off - and the 2 person budget cabin is all thats available for the cobra 3.
> Next goal is to save up for a python and do some bounty hunting. Might get a viper in the meantime as a low cost way of brushing up my combat skills.
> Question - do you need any special scanners to do data retrieval missions? cant remember.


Think those scanners are built-in on the SRVs.

No, newly discovered systems don't get colonised. There are many more stations out in the wilds than previously though - every few kly to Colonia, out at the Heart and Soul Nebulae, Barnard's Loop, loads at Colonia itself, even one at the Galactic Centre a jump from Sagittarius A*.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 21, 2022)

Back in the swing of things. Game seems easier to understand and to pick up than before. And they've got rid of the baffling "powerplay" stuff. Got my python and not managed to get killed yet (but a few very close shaves) - which is nice. Saving up or an Asp explorer is the next step. Not ventured into open play yet - is it worth joining groups and wings and all dat? dont recall that being a thing before.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 21, 2022)

Any chance Elite will one day be ported onto mobile (iphone / iPad)?  That’s probably the only platform on which I might play games these days, I just can’t be arsed with PCs any more. My only laptop is ancient and runs like Zlatan after his 436th injury.

I suppose Elite is too complex to lend itself to a touchscreen interface. Shame, as I’d like to relive the escapism I adored as a teen, playing the original on the Amiga.  Or was it the BBC B?  I can’t even remember - I had both as a kid.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2022)

BBC Model B. 
Simply too many functions to be a mobile game. They're not even porting it to consoles, let alone phones.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 21, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> BBC Model B.
> Simply too many functions to be a mobile game. They're not even porting it to consoles, let alone phones.


Ok, wow. Not on consoles. That’s a big market missed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Ok, wow. Not on consoles. That’s a big market missed.


The launch of _Odyssey_ was a clusterfuck from minute one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 21, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Ok, wow. Not on consoles. That’s a big market missed.



Sometimes it's just better that way.


----------



## Supine (Jun 21, 2022)

You can buy it on  consoles…


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2022)

Supine said:


> You can buy it on  consoles…


Yes, but the massive update/expansion, _Odyssey_, is not, and the base game won't be getting anything new.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 21, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Back in the swing of things. Game seems easier to understand and to pick up than before. And they've got rid of the baffling "powerplay" stuff. Got my python and not managed to get killed yet (but a few very close shaves) - which is nice. Saving up or an Asp explorer is the next step. Not ventured into open play yet - is it worth joining groups and wings and all dat? dont recall that being a thing before.


I'd be up for a fly about if you want. Steel Icarus fancy a wee explore?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 22, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'd be up for a fly about if you want. Steel Icarus fancy a wee explore?


Maybe. Burned out on it. Ship somewhere near the Veil Nebula West. Maybe once I finish work for the summer.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 26, 2022)

ha - fighting thargoids for the first time since original elite! part of a community goal mission. lost a few ships (im using a vulture) - mainly to the caustic shit they splat over you and not making it back to base in time. not managed to take out one of their big ships yet - just the smaller swarm ones. Seems every time one of the big ships gets targeted they release some sort of energy bomb that takes out all your power for 30 seconds. anyways round this? cant find much useful advice online. 
also - where the fuck do you get the meta alloys that the engineers are so keen on?

Got 30mill in the bank. may go on an exploration mission after the the targoid thing is done - my son (7) would like that too cos "space" innit?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 13, 2022)

I've decided I want to try changing up the kind of games I play, and I realised that I've hardly played space flight games. I just bought this joystick and throttle combo since it was going cheap on my wishlist, and I see that Elite: Dangerous is only twenty quid now.

So my first question, is this the kind of space flight game where you're likely to get ganked by other players? Because I'm not yet ready to devote Eve Online levels of attention to making sure I don't get roflstomped by some 15-year old foetus in their battlecruiser, the _Dong Destroyer_.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've decided I want to try changing up the kind of games I play, and I realised that I've hardly played space flight games. I just bought this joystick and throttle combo since it was going cheap on my wishlist, and I see that Elite: Dangerous is only twenty quid now.
> 
> So my first question, is this the kind of space flight game where you're likely to get ganked by other players? Because I'm not yet ready to devote Eve Online levels of attention to making sure I don't get roflstomped by some 15-year old foetus in their battlecruiser, the _Dong Destroyer_.


There is a Solo option as well as PvE groups, some highly secure. Open play is pretty much the only place you'll get ganked, and it's only likely in specific systems. In addition where you start now is in its special "bubble" of systems until you've done a few bits that serve as a tutorial.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've decided I want to try changing up the kind of games I play, and I realised that I've hardly played space flight games. I just bought this joystick and throttle combo since it was going cheap on my wishlist, and I see that Elite: Dangerous is only twenty quid now.
> 
> So my first question, is this the kind of space flight game where you're likely to get ganked by other players? Because I'm not yet ready to devote Eve Online levels of attention to making sure I don't get roflstomped by some 15-year old foetus in their battlecruiser, the _Dong Destroyer_.



You can avoid the busiest areas and not get ganked quite easily but when you are in open play, there is always the chance some nob will have a go at you. You can play in closed though and if I'm honest, I rarely play in open. Also remember that you start in a free ship and you can have as many as them as you want so if you want to go to busy spots, do it in your free sidewinder and don't worry about the consequences. Then when you can upgrade, make sure you've got money to rebuy if you do get blown up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2022)

Even if you DID get ganked the onky thing you'd actually lose is a few credits - when your ship is destroyed you pay 5% of its value to replace everything bar cargo and exploration data. Obviously if you've been out exploring for two months that would be awful but again returning to occupied space in Solo is what you do there, NPCs won't attack you unless you have cargo


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Aug 13, 2022)

Solo and PvE sound good. I assume the latter is against these Thargoid beasties I've heard about?

I'm not worried about NPCs at all. At least whatever dickishness they possess is predictable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Solo and PvE sound good. I assume the latter is against these Thargoid beasties I've heard about?
> 
> I'm not worried about NPCs at all. At least whatever dickishness they possess is predictable.


Thargoids you have to _visit_ to fight lol. And yeah, with a speedy ship with decent shields NPCs aren't a problem.
The biggest difficulty for new starters traditionally has been that the game gives you a ship and that's it, you're on your own. Good luck figuring everything out. 
In that regard if you do get the game feel free to ask anything you like.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 13, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Thargoids you have to _visit_ to fight lol. And yeah, with a speedy ship with decent shields NPCs aren't a problem.
> The biggest difficulty for new starters traditionally has been that the game gives you a ship and that's it, you're on your own. Good luck figuring everything out.
> In that regard if you do get the game feel free to ask anything you like.


Can confirm that Steel Icarus is a good source of info for the game. Helped me out hugely a few years back.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 16, 2022)

After some faffing around in which it took me almost an entire evening to work out how to get my HOTAS working properly, I am now a fledgeling pilot.

One of my earliest mistakes was deploying my weapons in a no fire zone. What's the point in having a fancy fire button with a flip-up safety cover if it can be negated by just pulling the stick trigger? This is why trigger discipline is important, kids.

Another mistake I think I've made is accepting a delivery mission without picking up the cargo. I was supposed to deliver six units of something to somewhere, but my ship could only carry four units. So I thought that I would load up 3 units and do the mission in two trips. Only when I reach my destination, it turns out I have 0 units on board?! I've headed back to the port where I originally got the mission, and I have no idea if I can still pick up the cargo I was supposed to deliver. Am I missing something, or did I somehow make a mission impossible to complete by mistake?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2022)

Depends if it was specific cargo or if you had to source the items yourself. 
Good missions to do early on are data delivery ones - no cargo space required!


----------



## NoXion (Aug 16, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Depends if it was specific cargo or if you had to source the items yourself.
> Good missions to do early on are data delivery ones - no cargo space required!



I don't remember how, but during my lunch break I managed to actually load up the cargo. When I finish work I'll be able to make the delivery in one go since I bought some additional cargo modules.

I also think I've been offered a mission that will send me permanently packing from the pilot training sector, and out into the rest of the galaxy. Although I want to build up some more capital before doing that.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 16, 2022)

Are you still in your sidewinder NoXion? If so, I enjoyed doing bounty missions at the start. Mainly because I knew I had nothing to lose with the starter ship. Then when you have the money, get a cobra MK3 and start doing the road to riches exploring grind


----------



## NoXion (Aug 16, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Are you still in your sidewinder NoXion? If so, I enjoyed doing bounty missions at the start. Mainly because I knew I had nothing to lose with the starter ship. Then when you have the money, get a cobra MK3 and start doing the road to riches exploring grind



Yeah, I'm still in the starter ship. Fancied running errands on my way to the fringes of explored space, and wanted to leave combat until I've developed more confidence in my piloting skills and have more money to burn.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 16, 2022)

For fuck's sake. I had four courier missions and a delivery mission of 7 units of mineral oil. I somehow failed them all. No reason given, which is the real frustrating part because I have no idea how to prevent it happening again.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 16, 2022)

So I read my messages and it turns out that they revoked my permit, making me auto-fail my missions. I got some money, and Hallatja Station now has seven tons of mineral oil dumped in it.

Basically because I didn't jump, they pushed me.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 16, 2022)

Is it normal to quickly find yourself in the arse end of nowhere after leaving the training area? I've already had a scare where I nearly ran out of fuel in an empty star system devoid of civilisation.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Is it normal to quickly find yourself in the arse end of nowhere after leaving the training area? I've already had a scare where I nearly ran out of fuel in an empty star system devoid of civilisation.


You can filter which stars you jump to in the Galaxy Map, so set it to human civilization and always use the route plotter. Oh, and get yourself a fuel scoop ASAP - even the cheapest one will save your life. When you get one you can again filter systems by which stars you can scoop from (not all stars are scoopable). O, B, A, F, G, K, & M stars are scoopable, and the mnemonic for that is Oh Be A Fine Girl Kiss Me


----------



## souljacker (Aug 16, 2022)

And if all else fails, call the fuel rats...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2022)

Upgrade your Frame Shift Drive when you can, too. That will increase your jump range but uses a bit more power


----------



## NoXion (Aug 16, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> You can filter which stars you jump to in the Galaxy Map, so set it to human civilization and always use the route plotter. Oh, and get yourself a fuel scoop ASAP - even the cheapest one will save your life. When you get one you can again filter systems by which stars you can scoop from (not all stars are scoopable). O, B, A, F, G, K, & M stars are scoopable, and the mnemonic for that is Oh Be A Fine Girl Kiss Me



What do dotted vs solid lines mean when plotting routes?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2022)

NoXion said:


> What do dotted vs solid lines mean when plotting routes?


Dotted - not enough fuel for this part of the route


----------



## NoXion (Aug 17, 2022)

Question about buying a new ship/upgrading: what happens to the extra modules I've put in my old ship? Do I need to remove them before selling if I want to keep them?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 17, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Question about buying a new ship/upgrading: what happens to the extra modules I've put in my old ship? Do I need to remove them before selling if I want to keep them?


Edit: didn't read properly, see below


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 17, 2022)

Remove them first.
They will be stored at whatever station you remove them, but you can transfer modules between stations at the cost of credits and time depending on value of module and distance it has to go


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 17, 2022)

Worth noting that D grade modules are lightest so for things like sensors and life support D grade will do you fine.
Worth also noting that a 1A power plant is lighter and produces more power than a 2D, a 2A is better than a 3D, etc. Just a lot more expensive!
I might fly back to the bubble if you like, meet up (in my private group so there'll be no other players)


----------



## NoXion (Aug 17, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Worth noting that D grade modules are lightest so for things like sensors and life support D grade will do you fine.
> Worth also noting that a 1A power plant is lighter and produces more power than a 2D, a 2A is better than a 3D, etc. Just a lot more expensive!
> I might fly back to the bubble if you like, meet up (in my private group so there'll be no other players)



What is the bubble? I have no idea where I am really. At the moment I'm heading towards a system (Diaguandri) mentioned in a Reddit post as having good equipment for sale.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

Sorry! 
The bubble = unofficial, colloquial name for the main area of human-occupied space. 
Diaguandri is indeed very good for buying most things, and for that reason should not be visited in open play 
Hundreds of systems will have what you want though, Diaguandri is mostly good as it has nearly everything and it's in an area where the prices are cheaper (most places are standard for modules with a few exceptions).
Inara is a must-visit website for ED info Nearest outfitting [INARA]
Also






						Elite: Dangerous Database - EDDB
					

A site about systems, bodies, stations, commodities, materials and trade routes in Elite: Dangerous




					eddb.io
				









						Coriolis EDCD Edition
					

A ship builder, outfitting and comparison       tool for Elite Dangerous




					coriolis.io


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

Yes, the person in the Reddit post mentioned that they got ganked in that system. Funnily enough though I've been playing Open since leaving the Pilots' Federation zone, and it's been eerily quiet. The closest I've come to combat is successfully evading two Supercruise Interdictions very early on in my starter ship, and I have no idea if they were other players or NPCs trying to catch me. Maybe I'm being lulled into a false sense of security, but right now I feel it's worth the risk to at least give it a go. Plus it feels better to have a system in the distance to aim for on the galactic map.

I've seen plenty of contacts (mainly other ships in space travelling to and from space stations) along the way however; what proportion of those are likely to be other players?

Those sites look very useful, I probably could have used them last night when upgrading my ship and modules.  I've now moved on my first, the _Delta-Vee-Me_, and am now the proud owner of _The Black Adder_, an Adder (duh) that I've outfitted with the best gear I could find along my way. One thing I have had trouble sourcing are any cargo modules better than the bottom tier, which seems like a weirdly mundane and everyday item for being so rare.

So yeah, I think I'm getting into this game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Yes, the person in the Reddit post mentioned that they got ganked in that system. Funnily enough though I've been playing Open since leaving the Pilots' Federation zone, and it's been eerily quiet. The closest I've come to combat is successfully evading two Supercruise Interdictions very early on in my starter ship, and I have no idea if they were other players or NPCs trying to catch me. Maybe I'm being lulled into a false sense of security, but right now I feel it's worth the risk to at least give it a go. Plus it feels better to have a system in the distance to aim for on the galactic map.
> 
> I've seen plenty of contacts (mainly other ships in space travelling to and from space stations) along the way however; what proportion of those are likely to be other players?
> 
> ...


On the scanner, human players have hollow icons. Also if you're on PC Ctrl-B brings up your bandwidth - in the same system as a human player that will shoot up (also does this often when jumping system so don't worry). Players also have CMDR in front of their name.

Space is big, even in what I consider the tiny bit of it with human pilots. 20,000 inhabited (i.e. with stations) in the bubble. Player activity will be hugely focused around a tiny percentage of those - systems with engineers, Diaguandri, systems with current community goals, systems requiring permits like Sol and Shinrarta Dezhra (the latter which you need to have at least one Elite ranking to access). Running into players is rare most of the time.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

What are the chances of being attacked by NPCs? Assuming I don't have any outstanding bounties or wanted levels or similar.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

Space does really feel big in Elite. I don't think I'm even that far from Sol, and I already feel like I'm traversing some vast hinterland of space. Uninhabited systems feel so desolate. How do you get your ship repaired and your supplies restocked as an Explorer beyond the Bubble? I know you can scoop fuel, but it seems like you wouldn't be able to venture too far out even so.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> What are the chances of being attacked by NPCs? Assuming I don't have any outstanding bounties or wanted levels or similar.


If you're not carrying cargo you may be interdicted by NPCs but they'll scan you and leave, disappointed. Carrying high value goods it's quite likely.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Space does really feel big in Elite. I don't think I'm even that far from Sol, and I already feel like I'm traversing some vast hinterland of space. Uninhabited systems feel so desolate. How do you get your ship repaired and your supplies restocked as an Explorer beyond the Bubble? I know you can scoop fuel, but it seems like you wouldn't be able to venture too far out even so.


You can buy Auto Field Maintenance Units to repair your ship out in the wilds, manufacture hull repair limpets and ammunition. It's perfectly possible to not bother with occupied space. 

I remember it seeming a long way to get across the Bubble. I've been over 65000 light years from it haha!


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

Since they haven't been mentioned yet in-game, I take it that there is no infrastructure like stargates or wormholes for taking shortcuts across large distance in space? It's just a matter of how good your ship's jump capability is?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Since they haven't been mentioned yet in-game, I take it that there is no infrastructure like stargates or wormholes for taking shortcuts across large distance in space? It's just a matter of how good your ship's jump capability is?



Nothing is mentioned in-game lol

Pretty much dependent on your jump range, yeah, though you can extend this beyond normal limits in two ways. Firstly, you can synthesise FSD boosts using collectible materials which you find on planets. Secondly, you can use the jets of neutron stars to "charge" your FSD at the expense of a bit of damage to it. This has its dangers as getting stuck in a neutron star's grasp can be fatal. Maybe don't try that just yet.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

If I'm using that site correctly, then this is what my current ship/module loadout looks like.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

Do you intend doing any fighting? If you're just going to escape NPCs then ditch your weapons. Also ditch your supercruise assist and docking computer.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Do you intend doing any fighting? If you're just going to escape NPCs then ditch them. Also ditch your supercruise assist and docking computer.


It's been a while since I played, but for me, the docking computer saved me from wrapping my ship around the docking port, especially with larger ships.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> It's been a while since I played, but for me, the docking computer saved me from wrapping my ship around the docking port, especially with larger ships.


Git gud n00b  
Tbf the vast majority of my ED time has been spent where there no stations


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Git gud n00b
> Tbf the vast majority of my ED time has been spent where there no stations


I explored a few 1000 light-years out. I'll log on tonight and find out. Never found an Earth-Like Planet. Lots of undiscovered ones though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I explored a few 1000 light-years out. I'll log on tonight and find out. Never found an Earth-Like Planet. Lots of undiscovered ones though.


Best thing is to filter your route planner to only F, G, and K star types - far more likely to have Earthlikes than the mega-common M star systems


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Do you intend doing any fighting? If you're just going to escape NPCs then ditch your weapons. Also ditch your supercruise assist and docking computer.



Well, PvE is kind of a thing I wanna do. I hear that bounty missions against NPCs are generally piss-easy, so that's something I might be interested in doing soon.

As for the Supercruise Assist and Docking Computer, why would I want to get rid of those? I've been using those all the time since I started.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Well, PvE is kind of a thing I wanna do. I hear that bounty missions against NPCs are generally piss-easy, so that's something I might be interested in doing soon.
> 
> As for the Supercruise Assist and Docking Computer, why would I want to get rid of those? I've been using those all the time since I started.


To save power. 
As for bounty missions, although the Adder is a perfectly respectable ship there are much better options for PvE. If you've got a dedicated trader that you're not going to fight with, you don't need guns. Stick 'em on a Viper


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> To save power.
> As for bounty missions, although the Adder is a perfectly respectable ship there are much better options for PvE. If you've got a dedicated trader that you're not going to fight with, you don't need guns. Stick 'em on a Viper



What could I use that saved power for? The only time I felt that my power plant wasn't good enough was when I first tried to install upgraded modules. If I'm reading the Coriolis site right, then I've got the second-best power plant that I can fit on my current ship, excluding the Guardian Hybrids which I assume are extra special.

According to the Wiki, the Adder is a multi-purpose ship, so while I've no doubt that I would get spanked if I went up against another player's (almost certainly PvP-optimised) vessel, I still want to try it out in combat against NPCs


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> What could I use that saved power for? The only time I felt that my power plant wasn't good enough was when I first tried to install upgraded modules. If I'm reading the Coriolis site right, then I've got the second-best power plant that I can fit on my current ship, excluding the Guardian Hybrids which I assume are extra special.
> 
> According to the Wiki, the Adder is a multi-purpose ship, so while I've no doubt that I would get spanked if I went up against another player's (almost certainly PvP-optimised) vessel, I still want to try it out in combat against NPCs


There's no right or wrong in terms of what ship does what. Fly what makes you happy 

You will find though when you start getting A rated modules they use more power.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

If your Adder is the same as in the link you posted, you might struggle a bit tbh. For combat you'll need the best shield possible which is a 3A, which immediately puts your power output over 100%. Power Distributors are very important in combat, too, as that's what recharges your engines, shields and weapons once they're depleted, so that ideally has to be much improved. And thrusters should ideally be better as combat is basically controlled by the fastest ship. A base speed of 222 m/s and a boost of 323 m/s isn't going to cut it. Obviously you can go shoot things and add bits as you go - I know they seem very expensive right now - and hell, I'm not giving you rules, just giving an opinion - but an informed one!


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> If your Adder is the same as in the link you posted, you might struggle a bit tbh. For combat you'll need the best shield possible which is a 3A, which immediately puts your power output over 100%. Power Distributors are very important in combat, too, as that's what recharges your engines, shields and weapons once they're depleted, so that ideally has to be much improved. And thrusters should ideally be better as combat is basically controlled by the fastest ship. A base speed of 222 m/s and a boost of 323 m/s isn't going to cut it. Obviously you can go shoot things and add bits as you go - I know they seem very expensive right now - and hell, I'm not giving you rules, just giving an opinion - but an informed one!



Good advice. I've got one more tier of regular Power Plant to go before the Guardians, and I know I can get hold of one because I've seen them for sale in regular star systems. I was thinking of buying one when I first upgraded my power plant, the next lowest tier was significantly cheaper and it already felt like a big upgrade at the time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

Yeah. Basically the rule of thumb for combat is as strong and fast as possible. For exploration it's all about as light as possible. I'll post how I'd outfit one ship for combat, exploration and trading if you like (caveat: my combat ship has EVERYTHING engineered, my exploration ship not nearly as much, but I'll do off the shelf versions only)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2022)

A Cobra Mk 3, three ways.

Trading: Coriolis EDCD Edition

Combat: Coriolis EDCD Edition

Exploration: Coriolis EDCD Edition (note Guardian FSD booster)

Some of these builds can take the power over 100% - but you can turn modules off. You don't need your cargo hatch operative when you're fighting, for example, and when you're exploring you don't need your planetary vehicle hangar or your AMFUs active while in space, in fact as using an AMFU on a module switches it off it's best not to use that anywhere but landed.

Basic combat loadout is lasers (better against shields) combined with multicannons (great once shields are gone) but you can use anything on anything. My combat ship has 6 multicannons and essentially eats NPCs as well as being practically unkillable.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2022)

I've been doing some more missions to get more money, and there have been one or two times when I have jumped to a binary star system, but I end up dropping out at the other star from where I'm supposed to go. Even switching off Supercruise Assist and redistributing power to the engines in order to hoon across the intervening space at maximum speed can take a while. Is there anything else I can do to speed up these kinds of missions?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 19, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've been doing some more missions to get more money, and there have been one or two times when I have jumped to a binary star system, but I end up dropping out at the other star from where I'm supposed to go. Even switching off Supercruise Assist and redistributing power to the engines in order to hoon across the intervening space at maximum speed can take a while. Is there anything else I can do to speed up these kinds of missions?


Nup. Your power distributor only affects your ship in 'normal' space, not supercruise.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 19, 2022)

There's an infamous station called Hutton Orbital in Alpha Centauri which takes approximately 90 minutes to reach as it's that far from the jump on point. The in-joke is that upon arrival at Hutton you can get a free Anaconda. You can't.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2022)

I've decided that I don't like the Empire. Buncha slavers and aristos, yuck. If I make any enemies in this game, it'll be them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 19, 2022)

Sexy ships though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

How's it going NoXion ? Increased any of your ranks yet? 

Do you fancy meeting up in game today at some point? It's fine if you'd rather keep it a solo venture but some things are fun together. Does Elite now come with Horizons as standard, i.e. can you land on planets?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> How's it going NoXion ? Increased any of your ranks yet?
> 
> Do you fancy meeting up in game today at some point? It's fine if you'd rather keep it a solo venture but some things are fun together. Does Elite now come with Horizons as standard, i.e. can you land on planets?



I've been wandering across the bubble keeping an eye out for lucrative courier and delivery jobs, and because of that I've now reached the rank of Merchant!

Sure, I'd love to meet up in the game somewhere later today. Horizons comes with the base game these days, does that mean I can drive an SRV around a planetary surface, or will I need to get the Odyssey DLC for that? Does Elite have native voice communication support?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2022)

Also, I had my first pop at a Wanted NPC last night, but since they were ranked Competent and flying a Cobra MkIII with like, four laser cannons vs my two, they quickly took down my shields and busted my canopy, so I had to retreat and let the System authorities deal with them.

I still want to try getting a kill, even if it's only against the most pathetic NPC...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've been wandering across the bubble keeping an eye out for lucrative courier and delivery jobs, and because of that I've now reached the rank of Merchant!
> 
> Sure, I'd love to meet up in the game somewhere later today. Horizons comes with the base game these days, does that mean I can drive an SRV around a planetary surface, or will I need to get the Odyssey DLC for that? Does Elite have native voice communication support?


Horizons was/is planetary landings. Odyssey you have to buy.
Elite does have voice comms but I've never used it, I've always used Discord.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Also, I had my first pop at a Wanted NPC last night, but since they were ranked Competent and flying a Cobra MkIII with like, four laser cannons vs my two, they quickly took down my shields and busted my canopy, so I had to retreat and let the System authorities deal with them.
> 
> I still want to try getting a kill, even if it's only against the most pathetic NPC...


Good pip management is vital in combat. You know what I mean by pips?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Horizons was/is planetary landings. Odyssey you have to buy.
> Elite does have voice comms but I've never used it, I've always used Discord.



Looking it up, it appears that Surface Recon Vehicles are included in Horizons. Neato.

I've got Discord myself so this shouldn't be an issue.



Steel Icarus said:


> Good pip management is vital in combat. You know what I mean by pips?



That's the power distribution thingie, right? So you can buff your shields a bit at the expense of taking power from engines and internal systems. That's controlled by one of the hat switches on my stick, which is handy. I'm not sure if I remembered to use it last night as I was a bit nervous entering combat.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Looking it up, it appears that Surface Recon Vehicles are included in Horizons. Neato.
> 
> I've got Discord myself so this shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the power distributor is right.

The amount of pips you have in SYS determines your shield strength. The actual charge in it is used for regenerating your shields. Three "pips" in shields isn't 3/4 of full shields either, I think it's 50%.

The amount of pips you have in ENG determines your top speed, and pitch rates. The actual charge in it is used for boosting.

The amount of pips you have in WEP doesn't really do anything except recharge your weapons. Keep pips here if you want to fire longer. The actual charge in it is used for firing the guns.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

Basically if you're shooting you want pips in weapons, and if you're getting shot have them in shields


----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2022)

So how would we meet up? Agree on a system and make our way there?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> So how would we meet up? Agree on a system and make our way there?


Guess so. Have sent you a PM. Are you flying in Open?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Guess so. Have sent you a PM. Are you flying in Open?



I've only been flying Open since being kicked out of the Pilots' Federation territory.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've only been flying Open since being kicked out of the Pilots' Federation territory.


Good. Makes for potentially more thrills


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 20, 2022)

Glad you are enjoying the game NoXion.

A few weeks in to me rebooting the game after several years off. I like the new scanning system - its fun. 
Did an exploration - found an earth like and few water worlds and made £58 million. Still haven't got enought for an Anaconda yet. didnt know about Diaguandri system - will have to check it out. 
Where do you get the meta alloys and stuff that engineers are after? Would really like to increase the range on my FSD so I don't have to make 150 jumps to get to uncharted space.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Glad you are enjoying the game NoXion.
> 
> A few weeks in to me rebooting the game after several years off. I like the new scanning system - its fun.
> Did an exploration - found an earth like and few water worlds and made £58 million. Still haven't got enought for an Anaconda yet. didnt know about Diaguandri system - will have to check it out.
> Where do you get the meta alloys and stuff that engineers are after? Would really like to increase the range on my FSD so I don't have to make 150 jumps to get to uncharted space.


Danielle's Progress in the Maia system. Take a ship with good shields, the chances of getting interdicted by an NPC flying from there to Deciat is high. Oh, and don't fly in Open in Deciat if you can help it.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 22, 2022)

Yesterday I had not long jumped into a system, when three things happened all in quick succession:

1) One of my friends called me on my phone
2) Some NPC pirate decided that moment would be the perfect time to strike, and
3) The flight stick on my HOTAS decided to stop working.

This sudden confluence of events ensured that I did not have the presence of mind to log out and thus save my cargo of 15 tons of water and one ton of meta-alloy (that last one hurt the most). It was only after I had been blown the fuck up that I realised I had a serious hardware issue, i.e. a dead flight stick. It still lights up, but none of the inputs work.

Hopefully my replacement stick and throttle will arrive today.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 22, 2022)

The replacement has arrived, and I am no longer grounded! To the stars once more!


----------



## NoXion (Sep 2, 2022)

OK, twice now I've lifted off from docking and sustained damage to my ship in doing so. Anyone know what that might be about?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2022)

NoXion said:


> OK, twice now I've lifted off from docking and sustained damage to my ship in doing so. Anyone know what that might be about?


Sounds like a shields issue. Check your shields are on, and if they are (and considering you use auto-docking) make sure you have 4 pips in SYS.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 2, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Sounds like a shields issue. Check your shields are on, and if they are (and considering you use auto-docking) make sure you have 4 pips in SYS.



Aaah, that might explain it. In my most recent ship reconfiguration, I took out the shield generator so I could have more space with which to do cargo runs within the bubble. Since I'm currently playing Euro Truck Simulator IN SPAAAAACE, I figured that I didn't need the shields for now. The damage has only happened a couple of times over a dozen runs, and the first time I figured it was because I was being too quick to relaunch after refuelling.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2022)

The smallest shields you can fit will stop this btw, even 1D or 2D


----------



## NoXion (Sep 2, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> The smallest shields you can fit will stop this btw, even 1D or 2D



But I can fit more cargo racks in there!


----------



## NoXion (Sep 2, 2022)

That reminds me, removing the Planetary Approach Suite doesn't take away your landing gear, does it? What's stopping me from landing on a planet without it? Seems like I could go without and land manually, which would be cool.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2022)

Nah, you need that.
Never fly shieldless is my advice. Always worth sacrificing a little space to save a load.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 2, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Nah, you need that.
> Never fly shieldless is my advice. Always worth sacrificing a little space to save a load.



So you're saying the game will actually stop me from attempting to land on a planet, even one with no atmosphere?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2022)

NoXion said:


> So you're saying the game will actually stop me from attempting to land on a planet, even one without no atmosphere?


I think so, you don't enter the planetary approach


----------



## NoXion (Sep 2, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I think so, you don't enter the planetary approach



My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined. I like it when games allow you to min-max to ridiculous extremes, even if it comes with strong disadvantages. That's why I was doing shieldless cargo runs last night; it really does feel worth it when you go for trading commodities that offer the most profit per unit, such as palladium or gallite. If I were to get scragged, then I would still be making a fat profit even with the rebuy costs.

Might still test it later for myself, to see what actually happens. Makes no sense to me that you can keep your landing legs, be able to slow to a relative stop and yet not land on an airless planet.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 2, 2022)

I just successfully completed a docking procedure at a Coriolis station while stopping off for fuel. I'm currently heading back towards my adopted home system in my newly-bought Keelback, _The Fat Mallard_. It doesn't come with a docking computer installed, so I had to do it all manually. Had a bit of a scare when I was first leaving the station I bought it from, apparently I briefly strayed into a forbidden area or took too long or something like that, and this ominous red timer suddenly appeared for a few seconds before disappearing once more.

I'm stepping up my freight game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2022)

Ah, the Lakon cockpits. Beautiful


----------



## NoXion (Sep 5, 2022)

I had my first run-in with the Fuel Rats on Saturday. I had been hopping from system to system without paying attention to fuel stops, because I had gotten it into my head for some reason that my route was being automatically planned with them in mind. As it turns out, I needed to first set a filter on the galaxy map after installing Odyssey. I was very impressed with how quickly they found me, although I guess I was easy to reach considering I was in the bubble.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 6, 2022)

Got bored of playing space trucker, and decided to spend a fraction of my 30+ million credits and take a holiday space trip to Colonia. There's a chain of megaships and habitats I can stop off at along the way to get repairs and resupplies, and _The Fat Mallard_ has been converted into a space-going RV, complete with massive 5A fuel scoop, a Planetary Vehicle Hangar for driving around on planets, and a Fighter Hangar for going on joy-rides through planetary rings.

My first stop is the system playing host to the megaship Argon's Reach, where I'm currently testing the limits of the SRV's mountain-climbing abilities.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Got bored of playing space trucker, and decided to spend a fraction of my 30+ million credits and take a holiday space trip to Colonia. There's a chain of megaships and habitats I can stop off at along the way to get repairs and resupplies, and _The Fat Mallard_ has been converted into a space-going RV, complete with massive 5A fuel scoop, a Planetary Vehicle Hangar for driving around on planets, and a Fighter Hangar for going on joy-rides through planetary rings.
> 
> My first stop is the system playing host to the megaship Argon's Reach, where I'm currently testing the limits of the SRV's mountain-climbing abilities.


Enjoy! If you feel like it's not too much hassle to divert a bit here and there try and fly close to or through one of the nebulae on the way (your sky will have plenty in it soon). Very pretty places. Colonia itself is in one.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 6, 2022)

And don't forget, this ship is in the top 1% of all Cruise Liners out there.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 6, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Enjoy! If you feel like it's not too much hassle to divert a bit here and there try and fly close to or through one of the nebulae on the way (your sky will have plenty in it soon). Very pretty places. Colonia itself is in one.



I can already see some interesting-looking dark cloudy blobs towards the galactic centre.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 6, 2022)

I got my first kill! I think? I landed some hits on an asteroid pirate who then blew up, and I was subsequently credited with ~166,000 worth of whatever the guy's bounty was.

Funny thing, I never expected to be flying a fighter when I did this. I was just joy-riding through the planetary ring system of Snake Sector OD-S B4-2 6, when my connection stopped working. After resetting the router and logging back in, I saw a big fight break out nearby. For some reason I felt like I could stick my oar in this one. My tactic was to go for the unlucky ne'er-do-well's rear end while he was being battered by two or three System Authority ships. I clearly managed to land a few shots in his back before he blew up.

That felt really good, even if in practical terms I probably wasn't much more than a horse-fly in that fight. The emergent spontaneity of the event was especially pleasing, as I had not even planned on engaging in any combat this far from the rest of civilisation.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 7, 2022)

I've reached the Megaship CB-7 _Endless Flight_, which will be my stop for this evening. I think the sheer enormity of this journey is starting to sink in. Turns out that music is a surprisingly good accompaniment to the two dozen or so jumps I have to make between each way-station on this route.

When I stop for repairs I like to imagine what it would be like to be stationed at one of these far-flung ships and outposts. I hope it pays well! Then there are the little mysteries along the way. What is the Task Group monitoring at the Mammon Monitoring Facility? Apparently nobody knows apart from the local military dictatorship, and they're certainly not telling.

Along the way I've been reading about various expeditions and all the marvellous places they've stopped to visit. Apparently there are only three known places in the entire galaxy where Void Hearts can be found. Expeditions sound like a fun experience.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 7, 2022)

I was on a couple of those early ones and I'm still in almost daily touch with the French guy who designed a lot of the expedition logos/patches. I was also part of the organisation team for Distant Worlds 2:









						Over 10K Elite Dangerous pilots embarked on Distant Worlds 2, though a few faceplanted into a 3.3G planet
					

Distant Worlds 2 has begun. Do check your instruments along the way.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## NoXion (Sep 7, 2022)

CB-10 _EVERGREEN_ had serious water shortages. I wanted to help them out and give them the 16 units of water they were asking for. I dropped a million credits on them instead, next best thing I was able to do.

Helgrind Gateway is in lockdown for some reason, judging from the radio chatter there's some kind of civil disorder going on.

I think I'm like a sixth of the way? Here's a screenshot of my Galaxy Map:


----------



## NoXion (Sep 7, 2022)

What the fuck? Someone just tried to interdict me as I was leaving Amundsen Terminal! I wasn't carrying any cargo whatsoever. I thought NPCs didn't bother you with FSD interdictions when you weren't carrying anything?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2022)

NoXion said:


> What the fuck? Someone just tried to interdict me as I was leaving Amundsen Terminal! I wasn't carrying any cargo whatsoever. I thought NPCs didn't bother you with FSD interdictions when you weren't carrying anything?


They'll interdict you but if they pull you into normal space they just scan you, get disappointed and bugger off.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 8, 2022)

Civil unrest at Attenborough's Watch. Services are thankfully still available, although the Councillor for the Lagoon Research Associates felt it necessary to advise caution.

Passed the Triffid nebula last night. It's like I'm getting a trailer sequence for the glories of the galactic core.

Docked at CB-16 _Colonia Bridge_ for some much-needed repairs after nearly crashing into a star.

Moving on once more. Really feeling the need to press on.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Civil unrest at Attenborough's Watch. Services are thankfully still available, although the Councillor for the Lagoon Research Associates felt it necessary to advise caution.
> 
> Passed the Triffid nebula last night. It's like I'm getting a trailer sequence for the glories of the galactic core.
> 
> ...


Out of desire to see more or a desire to get where you're going so you don't have to jump any more?


----------



## NoXion (Sep 8, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Out of desire to see more or a desire to get where you're going so you don't have to jump any more?



Both, I guess? My initial plan was was do more along the way, but I've been doing calculations which suggest the journey will take longer than I thought it would in the beginning. It was kind of an impulse decision really. So I have modified my vaguely-conceived itinerary so that on the way, I stop when I either get bored or find myself in a particularly interesting system. And to ward of space madness, of course.

Once I reach Colonia, my current plan is to see whether I feel more like doing some exploration of the surrounding region of the galaxy, earning some money in the inhabited systems there, or flagging down a Fleet Carrier for a trip back to the bubble.

In any case, whenever I get back to the bubble I'm gonna save up for a Type-10 Defender and then engineer the _fuck_ out of the FSD.

Also, the route filter should be excluded from applying to origin and destination systems, I was a bit confused trying to find the CB-17 _Tsumago_, which is located in a non-scoopable star which I was filtering out of my route planner.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 9, 2022)

Am I flying?


----------



## NoXion (Sep 9, 2022)

I found a lost soul in distress! While I was looking for Sacaqawea Space Port, I was randomly scanning around the nearby planet when I found a Threat 0 Distress Call coming from the ring system. It's a NPC in an Eagle. I have no fuel limpets, so I cannot help him right now. But there is a Colonia Bridge Megaship nearby, and if they have fuel limpets for sale, and if the guy is still there when I get back, I am determined to rescue this person. I've spent far too long cruising through the Big Black to just leave someone stranded out here.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 9, 2022)

Not sure those things are permanent tbh


----------



## NoXion (Sep 9, 2022)

Paintwork is now at 36%



"What a piece of junk!"

"It can make 21.06 past light speed. It might not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2022)

Paint erodes way too fast. And symmetrically, too. Long been a bone of contention for those who like to be immersed


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2022)

How's the space madness? Tired of jump honking (jonking) yet?


----------



## NoXion (Sep 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> How's the space madness? Tired of jump honking (jonking) yet?



I'm almost like, half-way there. I'm in way too deep to think about quitting now. Also I have done some optimisations to my route planning which will hopefully shave off a bit of time. My plan when I get moving again today is to head straight for Caravanserai, since at this point looking at EDSM, Gagarin Gate is actually quite a diversion off the the straight-line route to Colonia.

I've doubled my money through handing in exploration data, so it's not like this journey has been completely unproductive. Less explored space is more profitable for exploration, isn't it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'm almost like, half-way there. I'm in way too deep to think about quitting now. Also I have done some optimisations to my route planning which will hopefully shave off a bit of time. My plan when I get moving again today is to head straight for Caravanserai, since at this point looking at EDSM, Gagarin Gate is actually quite a diversion off the the straight-line route to Colonia.
> 
> I've doubled my money through handing in exploration data, so it's not like this journey has been completely unproductive. Less explored space is more profitable for exploration, isn't it?


Yeah. You get first discovery bonuses, though your route is extremely well-travelled.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2022)

This is the route I took to Colonia when I first went - I only meant to go to the third or fourth waypoint shown here but then I just kept going. A few weeks in, Jacques Station was found and pilots flocked out to Colonia. In the end I broke off my attempted circumnavigation and headed straight there.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> This is the route I took to Colonia when I first went - I only meant to go to the third or fourth waypoint shown here but then I just kept going. A few weeks in, Jacques Station was found and pilots flocked out to Colonia. In the end I broke off my attempted circumnavigation and headed straight there.
> 
> View attachment 342025



You definitely took the more scenic route! What ship did you do that in, and what was the jump range like?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> You definitely took the more scenic route! What ship did you do that in, and what was the jump range like?


Asp Explorer, 32 light year range. 60 days, 3893 systems visited, 114,975 light years


----------



## NoXion (Sep 10, 2022)

Here we go. Over two hundred jumps on this run. Hopefully my ship can hold itself together!


----------



## NoXion (Sep 10, 2022)

We're half-way there.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 10, 2022)

And I'm here. Might take the time to stretch my legs.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 10, 2022)

Went to a nearby tourist Megaship and got my ass handed to me by a pirate. At first I thought I'd lost my crewmember, but it turns out that I get him back as part of my redeployment costs.



Daminie is the one who blew me up. I wish this game had a revenge mechanic where you could hunt down NPCs who've killed you, and kick the shit out of them. It would be extremely cathartic.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 10, 2022)

Colonia is only 320 jumps away! I reckon I could reach there tonight.

I've got some drinks and snacks in and I've ordered a pizza. I'm going to be stopping at Vihara Gate in Kashyapa just in case I slam into too many stars along the way.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 11, 2022)

So I ended up crashing early after dinner and drinks. I will be heading off after I've started my morning joint.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 11, 2022)

I've made it to Colonia!



Time to make some money while I wait for the next scheduled fleet carrier back to the bubble. I will return, but in a better ship.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 11, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've made it to Colonia!
> 
> View attachment 342257
> 
> Time to make some money while I wait for the next scheduled fleet carrier back to the bubble. I will return, but in a better ship.


There's a quicker way to get back. Sell all your expensive modules first (you get full price), buy a Sidewinder, sell the ship you flew to Colonia (90% return), then in your sidey self destruct. You'll then get the option of respawning at your starting system. It's well known and is called Suicidewinding. Some aren't happy with it, I used it many times to return to the bubble.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 11, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> There's a quicker way to get back. Sell all your expensive modules first (you get full price), buy a Sidewinder, sell the ship you flew to Colonia (90% return), then in your sidey self destruct. You'll then get the option of respawning at your starting system. It's well known and is called Suicidewinding. Some aren't happy with it, I used it many times to return to the bubble.



Too exploity for my tastes given my current circs, but I'll remember that if I ever get completely stuck somewhere.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 11, 2022)

I just had the weirdest fucking encounter yet.



I make an escape attempt, and my assailant expertly disables my ship, leaving me spinning in space with no control.



Apparently my answer was sufficient to ward off this mysterious stranger's wrath. I rebooted my ship and limped my way back to Jaques Station. I had also had another interdiction attempt by Nituna.

Moments like this can only happen in Open play, that's why I do it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 11, 2022)

There are some pretty stunning views to be had out here.



I'm a bit concerned about the state of the market out here, though. According to eddb.io, the nearest places that sell Power Converters and Neofabric Insulation are tens of thousands of light years away. Actually, there is a Fleet Carrier in the Colonia system that sells Power Converters, but it needs a docking permit so it might as well be at the other end of the galaxy.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 11, 2022)

Aaand now I've just experienced the slightly less fun side of playing in Open, getting ganked out of the blue for seemingly no reason by a player in a vastly more powerful ship. How is kicking my ass that easily supposed to be fun? Maybe he wanted my 27 tons of tritium? If so he wasn't in any mood to make demands.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 11, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Aaand now I've just experienced the slightly less fun side of playing in Open, getting ganked out of the blue for seemingly no reason by a player in a vastly more powerful ship. How is kicking my ass that easily supposed to be fun? Maybe he wanted my 27 tons of tritium? If so he wasn't in any mood to make demands.


Because you were there. They want reactions


----------



## NoXion (Sep 11, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Because you were there. They want reactions



Not sure about the latter part, once he finished interdicting me, he killed me so quickly I barely had time to make an attempt at fleeing.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 18, 2022)

So it took me a few days' worth of grinding delivery missions, but I finally managed to accumulate the 140,000,000 credits I needed to get that Type-10 Defender I set my heart on.



This thing is _redonkulous_.



I'm not sure it's even manoeuvrable enough to avoid interdiction. Pitch rate is much slower than what I am used to. What would be some good guns to put in the _four_ large hardpoints? I've already put in the fighter hangar I brought in my Keelback. I get the feeling I might not be able to avoid fights so easily in this thing.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 18, 2022)

I think this picture of my ship in Jaques Station might put across the scale better:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 18, 2022)

Ah, Jacques Station. They really missed a trick not actually putting Jacques the robot bartender in the bar.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 28, 2022)

After taking a hike on foot up a mountain with some other players in a private group, I got bitten by the wanderlust again. I'm now about 200 11.66ly jumps away from the DSSA _Artemis Rest_, and I'm about a hundred jumps into finding out that using the Full Spectrum System Scanner is surprisingly engaging. There are an awful lot of undiscovered planets out here. I've even made first footfall on a couple of icy moons which had some interesting looking surface features visible from a distance. This feels a lot more like proper exploration than just jumping and honking whatever's visible while fuel scooping.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 28, 2022)

NoXion said:


> After taking a hike on foot up a mountain with some other players in a private group, I got bitten by the wanderlust again. I'm now about 200 11.66ly jumps away from the DSSA _Artemis Rest_, and I'm about a hundred jumps into finding out that using the Full Spectrum System Scanner is surprisingly engaging. There are an awful lot of undiscovered planets out here. I've even made first footfall on a couple of icy moons which had some interesting looking surface features visible from a distance. This feels a lot more like proper exploration than just jumping and honking whatever's visible while fuel scooping.


400 billion _systems_, never mind planetary bodies!


----------



## NoXion (Sep 28, 2022)

Fucking brown dwarfs! They offer no fuel, usually have boring planets and I just got caught in the exclusion zone of one of the damn things when trying to move off after scanning. It wouldn't be so bad if the exclusion zone marker didn't disappear when you throttle right down.

Thankfully I'm not too far away from a fleet carrier.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 28, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Fucking brown dwarfs! They offer no fuel, usually have boring planets and I just got caught in the exclusion zone of one of the damn things when trying to move off after scanning. It wouldn't be so bad if the exclusion zone marker didn't disappear when you throttle right down.
> 
> Thankfully I'm not too far away from a fleet carrier.


Just remove them from your route plotting. I tend to only use those you can scoop from, O-M, and not always M


----------

